# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2014



## Vince (1 Set 2014 às 01:09)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Paula (1 Set 2014 às 13:33)

Boas.

Braga tá quentinha 
32.8ºC de momento e sem vento.


----------



## supercell (1 Set 2014 às 14:10)

Bastante calor hoje..., 27ºc.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Set 2014 às 19:20)

Boa tarde! 
Depois de uns meses sem cá postar nada cá estou de volta, isto no verão não tem muito para relatar 
O verão por cá tem sido ao meu gosto, nunca com temperaturas muito altas, com umas noites relativamente frescas para refrescar a casa, e com uns chuviscos para manter este verdinho do Douro Litoral! 
Hoje o dia aqueceu bem, tendo a temperatura máxima chegado aos *34.9ºC* 
Tatual:*29.7ºC*
Hrelativa:*38%*

EDIT(19:33h): Tatual: *30.4ºC* de repente subiu 0.7ºC!


----------



## meteoamador (1 Set 2014 às 20:42)

Boa noite

Setembro começou com um belo dia de Verão 

Neste momento sigo com 28,5ºC a máxima chegou aos 35,6ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Set 2014 às 22:52)

Boas
Deixo aqui os dados atuais da minhas duas estações:
Francelos-VNGaia:





Rechousa-VNGaia:





A direção do vento influencia e muito os valores de temperatura, mesmo a pouca distância que seja.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Set 2014 às 22:54)

Sigo com uma noite muito agradável!
Tatual:*23ºC*
Hrelativa:*59%*
______
Já em casa não está nada agradável...*29.8ºC*


----------



## Névoa (2 Set 2014 às 04:48)

Na actualizão das1:33 UTC da previsão para o Porto elaborada por meteorologista, a previsão para hoje, terça, é de 24C/18C!


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2014 às 07:18)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *19.1 ºc* 

Neste momento: 19.3 ºc 

Foto que fiz há poucos minutos, hoje são visíveis nuvens em crescimento a Oeste:






Neste momento estas nuvens já são pequenos cumulonimbos


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2014 às 08:15)




----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2014 às 08:18)

Brunomc disse:


>



São visíveis as bigornas para Oeste/WNW, estão bem desenvolvidas, certamente estarão a produzir aguaceiros sobre o mar e uma ou outra descarga


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Set 2014 às 08:18)

Boas!
Hoje tive uma mínima tropical de 21ºC, isto por causa da corrente de E/NE que começou a entrar por volta das 21h.
Temperatura atual é de 22,8ºC / Hr77% com vento de S/SSW.
Rajada máxima até ao momento 25km/h.

Extremos de ontem :
Máx:30,4ºC     Min:17.0ºC


----------



## Paelagius (2 Set 2014 às 13:33)

Boa tarde,

Nevoeiro a surgir e parece molhar...

Entretanto, o sol voltou a raiar por volta das 14.30.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 15:25)

Snifa disse:


> São visíveis as bigornas para Oeste/WNW, estão bem desenvolvidas, certamente estarão a produzir aguaceiros sobre o mar e uma ou outra descarga



Fugiram todas para Noroeste. Se houver desenvolvimento terá que vir do interior. O fluxo em todos os níveis médios e altos é de SSO e encurvando para N e NO. Só à superfície é de oeste no litoral.


----------



## Paula (2 Set 2014 às 20:29)

Boas! 
Janelas abertas e deixar entrar esta frescura que a casa está um forno! 

A noite de hoje promete ser bem mais fresca por aqui. A máxima hoje chegou aos 29.6ºC.


----------



## filipeoliveira (2 Set 2014 às 23:24)

Por aqui o máximo que hoje registei foi de 35.6ºC


----------



## supercell (3 Set 2014 às 00:41)

Tudo bem mais fresco depois de um dia quente.. Vamos la ver se temos aguma instabilidade na próxima tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Set 2014 às 02:42)

supercell disse:


> Tudo bem mais fresco depois de um dia quente.. Vamos la ver se temos aguma instabilidade na próxima tarde.



Muito improvável. Hoje deveremos ter uma tarde parecida como a de ontem, só que mais fresca.

Para a próxima semana sim, acho que teremos alguma instabilidade cá mais para o litoral. Já faz falta alguma animação.


----------



## martinus (3 Set 2014 às 11:17)

Agora chuvisco, para refrescar o pessoal. Temperatura nos 20 C. (Weather Underground).


----------



## Paula (3 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Bom dia.

Por cá já chuviscou e está um dia bem fresquinho 
20.3ºC, actuais.


----------



## Iceberg (3 Set 2014 às 13:58)

Chove ligeiramente em Braga há cerca de cinco minutos, já o tinha feito esta manhã, embora por um breve período de tempo.

Setembro, depois de uma entrada muito quente, vai refrescando ao longo da semana.

Grande diferença entre o litoral e o interior do continente nas imagens de satélite.

Litoral nublado, interior soleado.

Açores com mais animação convectiva.

Abraço a todos !


----------



## Fernando Costa (3 Set 2014 às 15:15)

Sim dia fresquinho hoje e os próximos dias também. Temperaturas máximas normais para a época e assim vai continuar. Já as mínimas estão altas, noites um pouco quentes. E a instabilidade sempre se vai concretizar para aqui e para que dias?


----------



## Névoa (3 Set 2014 às 15:43)

Céu parcialmente encoberto, sensação muito abafada à sombra e calor escaldante ao sol, e tudo isso com o isep a registar apenas 23,7C agora. A sensação geral é de um dia quente, bem mais que os dias da semana passada, aqui na Senhora da Hora.

Mínimas bem altas, noites quase tropicais, e os modelos não contradizem esta tendência para já.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Set 2014 às 17:20)

Boas!!
Dados estação rechousa - VNG:
Temp.mínima 20,1ºc 
Temp.max 24,8ºc
Atuais 23ºc / Hr 69% / vento SW 12kmh

Estação francelos- VNG:
Temp.mínima 19,8ºc
Temo.máxima 23,5ºc
Atuais 22,6ºc / 74% / vento W 9kmh


----------



## Paula (3 Set 2014 às 18:08)

Boas.

Tarde abafada 
Céu bem negro para os lados do Gerês!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Set 2014 às 18:59)

Boa tarde!
Ontem tivemos um dia quente com uma temperatura máxima de *30.8ºC* sendo que para o final do dia arrefeceu e o ar fresco entro pela casa dentro, que bem que soube! 
Hoje o dia foi sem sol, mas um bocado abafado com uma temperatura máxima nos *24.9ºC*.
Tatual:*21.8ºC*
Hrelativa:*74%*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Set 2014 às 21:16)

Boa noite 
Está uma noite muito agradável por esta hora!
Tatual:*19.9Cº*
Hrelativa:*77%*


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Set 2014 às 21:36)

Boa noite!
Hoje tive céu nublado, o sol ainda espreitou uma ou duas vezes mas nada mais.
Por volta das 20h o céu ficou limpo , como está na foto que tirei(vista para Sul).





A imagem satélite também explica esta foto:




O deslocamento das nuvens acho que foi de  SW para NNE...
Atuais 20,4ºc / HR85% / vento nulo.


----------



## james (3 Set 2014 às 23:27)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , esta uma noite abafadissima , boa para suar !

Tatual : 21  ° C
HR : 85 %

 Nao corre uma brisa e o ceu esta muito nublado .


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Set 2014 às 23:34)

Noite agradável!
Tatual:*19.5ºC*
Hrelativa:*89%*


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Set 2014 às 23:53)

A humidade por aqui está descer vai nos 83% graças a uma brisa de ENE !
A temperatura vai nos 21ºC!


Junto a praia em Francelos, estão 20,9ºC e 86% vento praticamente nulo!


----------



## james (4 Set 2014 às 09:28)

Bom dia , 

Esta um dia com ceu muito nublado .

Vento fraco .

Tmin : 19° C
Tatual : 20  ° C

HR : 81  %

PA : 1018 hPA

Esta um ambiente abafado .


----------



## Fernando Costa (4 Set 2014 às 13:11)

Boa Tarde. Por Alfena, céu muito nublado e tempo ameno. Sempre teremos instabilidade (Aguaceiros e trovoadas) no fim-de-semana ou nem por isso?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Set 2014 às 13:50)

Boa tarde!
Hoje o dia segue idêntico ao de ontem, céu nublado e temperatura amena.
Tatual:*21ºC*
Hrelativa:*78%*


----------



## james (4 Set 2014 às 13:53)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Boa Tarde. Por Alfena, céu muito nublado e tempo ameno. Sempre teremos instabilidade (Aguaceiros e trovoadas) no fim-de-semana ou nem por isso?





Fugindo um pouco a este topico , a 48 horas da instabilidade modelada , penso que ja quase uma certeza .

A grande questao agora e se existira muita ou pouca precipitacao / trovoada e se sera localizada  ( na minha humilde opiniao , penso que sim , assim nem toda a gente tera a mesma sorte ) .


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Set 2014 às 13:21)

Boa tarde.
Muito sol, céu limpo e temperatura a rondar os 26º

Amanhã regressa a animação ao nosso cantinho, vamos ver quem são os felizardos que apanham com as melhores células (Espero ser eu desta vez ,não tenho tido muita sorte eheh  )


----------



## supercell (5 Set 2014 às 13:39)

Tudo calmo com uma brisa e temperatura amena, já a adivinhar uma mudança de tempo.


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 13:49)

A partir de amanhã o tempo vai mudar, vamos ver se apenas é o litoral a ser bafejado pela sorte da chuva ou trovoada ou se o interior também terá essa mesma sorte! Estou a contar que o interior norte e centro também terão chuva....


----------



## Névoa (5 Set 2014 às 16:54)

Dia quente de muito sol na Senhora da Hora, até desisti da praia porque era sol a mais para mim. Claro, está fresco e agradável à sombra, contudo. Temperatura actual segundo o isep de 22,4C e HR de 71%.


----------



## james (5 Set 2014 às 20:14)

Boa tarde , muita nebulosidade ja a aproximar - se vinda de oeste .

Tatual : 19 ° Ca


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Set 2014 às 21:04)

Espero que as previsões se concretizem, no fim de semana vou-me aventurar no mundo da fotografia e tentar arranjar umas fotos para partilhar. Pedi uma câmara emprestada de um amigo, tem uma qualidade muito boa, o fotógrafo é que não é o melhor eheh


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 21:06)

Meteofan disse:


> Espero que as previsões se concretizem, no fim de semana vou-me aventurar no mundo da fotografia e tentar arranjar umas fotos para partilhar. Pedi uma câmara emprestada de um amigo, tem uma qualidade muito boa, o fotógrafo é que não é o melhor eheh




Meteofan, espero que tires boas fotos das trovoadas!
Ficarei a aguardar pelas mesmas! 
Bom acompanhamento!


----------



## james (6 Set 2014 às 00:29)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , o ceu ja esta muito nublado , a frente ja esta a entrar vinda de SO , com nuvens algo carregadas . 

Tatual : 17 ° C


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2014 às 07:23)

Bom dia, 

já chove com alguma intensidade pelo Porto, céu muito carregado.

18.8ºc actuais.

Mais logo e durante parte do dia de amanhã estarei a reportar de Mogadouro em Trás -os- Montes, assim a situação o justifique.

Bom seguimento!


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2014 às 07:40)

Chuva intensa neste momento!

*0.5 mm* acumulados


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Set 2014 às 07:43)

Céu encoberto mas ainda sem chuva. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o fds.


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2014 às 07:43)

Já *1 mm* acumulado num curto espaço de tempo, chove bem com gotas grossas!


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Set 2014 às 07:55)

Por cá acumulou 2,4mm


----------



## james (6 Set 2014 às 08:01)

Bom dia , 

Chove bem por ca.

Dia com ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros .

Tatual : 18 ° C


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2014 às 08:02)

Chuva forte agora, quase torrencial!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2014 às 08:10)

Primeiros pingos do evento por cá, ainda muito tímida.


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2014 às 08:24)

Chove torrencialmente, grandes gotas e intensidade!

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão distante, alguém confirma?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Set 2014 às 08:25)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Primeiros pingos do evento por cá, ainda muito tímida.



Bom Caro Ruipedroo

Tive por cá aguaçeiros moderados durante alguns minutos. Agora tudo calmo.

Cmps.

Bom Week-End a todos.


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2014 às 08:27)

Impressionante a intensidade, fortíssima chuvada, *5.2 mm* acumulados e a subir, muito escuro o céu!

*70.4 mm/h* de rain rate máximo 

EDIT: *6 mm* acumulados e a subir!

Mas que grandes gotas!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Set 2014 às 08:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Primeiros pingos do evento por cá, ainda muito tímida.



Bom Caro Ruipedroo

Tive por cá aguaçeiros moderados durante alguns minutos. 



Agora tudo calmo.

Bom Week-End a todos.  

Cmps.


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2014 às 09:11)

Muita chuvinha por aqui... Não esperava tanta.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Set 2014 às 09:17)

Chuva fraca por aqui, céu encoberto.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2014 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Tudo calmo pelo Porto. Manhã muito cinzenta e fria mas sem chuva por agora. Perdi a animação matinal pelos vistos.


----------



## mr_miglas (6 Set 2014 às 09:58)

Por aqui, um aguaceiro bem intenso. Agora a abrandar.
Sigo com 1 mm.


----------



## Névoa (6 Set 2014 às 10:39)

Impagável foi a expressão da minha gatinha quando ao amanhecer, como é de hábito, subi as persianas. Ela ficou espantadíssima com a chuva e miou de forma interrogativa diversas vezes, como a perguntar onde tinha ido o verāo. 

Muita chuva no início da manhã, mas agora até um raiozinho de sol tentou a sorte, há momentos. Sigo com 20,5C e 95% HR segundo o isep.

Edit. Espantada estou eu agora a ver que o ipma alterou a previsão de máxima de hoje para 26C, e ainda houve um aumento generalizado, tanto em termos de previsão como de modelos, para as máximas deste período de 240 horas. E tudo isso acompanhado de bastante instabilidade, que isso aumentasse as mínimas eu não diria nada, agora as máximas...


----------



## jpmartins (6 Set 2014 às 11:15)

Bom dia,
Por aqui também já choveu, neste momento tudo calmo.

Sigo com:
Temp. 21.8ºC
Humidade: 94%
Precipitação: 1mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Set 2014 às 11:43)

Por aqui este evento até agora resume-se a 10 minutos de chuva moderada. Para já não chove e no radar não se vislumbra nada para já, veremos para a tarde, mas hoje não espero nada.
Quem esperava um Setembro quente não tem razões para sorrir uma vez que as previsões é de chuva sem fim à vista. Imprevisibilidade meteorológica no seu melhor.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Set 2014 às 12:04)

Boa tarde,

Torna a chuviscar.


----------



## james (6 Set 2014 às 12:08)

Neste momento nao chove , mas o ceu esta a ficar cada vez mais carregado , com ar  cada vez mais ameacador , vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do fim de semana .


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2014 às 12:41)

Dia de aguaceiros moderados por cá. Até agora nada de trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2014 às 13:30)

Aguaceiro bem forte agora.


----------



## Névoa (6 Set 2014 às 14:02)

22,1C com 95% HR e agora o sol saiu. Se realmente forem atingidos os 26C previstos pelo ipma para hoje, com uma HR acima dos 90% iremos ter um desconforto térmico considerável.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2014 às 14:03)

Fotografia de à 10 minutos de uma célula a Este de Espinho


----------



## Paula (6 Set 2014 às 14:16)

Boas. 
Choveu bem pela manhã e hora de almoço.
Por agora o sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2014 às 14:56)

Por cá a chuva parou e o céu apresenta boas abertas.


Penso que por hoje já não haverá nada de especial pelo litoral Norte.


Dado o movimento das nuvens (SO-NE), a instabilidade deverá focar-se no interior durante a tarde.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Set 2014 às 15:04)

Por aqui alguns minutos de chuva moderada a forte, que ainda vai caindo neste momento. Quando esta célula passar penso que vai abrir o sol e não me parece que volte a chover tão cedo, a ver vamos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Set 2014 às 15:20)

Pareceu-me ouvir trovoada a leste, deve estar na zona de Mondim\Cabeceiras.
EDIT:Pelo rain alarm há uma célula bem forte na zona de Celorico de Basto, deve ser aí que se encontra a trovoada que há pouco ouvi, alguém confirma?


----------



## Fernando Costa (6 Set 2014 às 15:21)

Por aqui o céu mantém-se muito nublado. Não chove de momento. Penso que o melhor virá amanhã


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Set 2014 às 17:06)

Pois tal como eu esperava desde aquele aguaceiro o céu apresenta-se com boas abertas, vamos ver se ainda cai alguma coisa hoje. Amanhã espero festa, mas penso que o melhor ficará mais a sul, a ver vamos.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Set 2014 às 17:18)

bem para já esta a ser um flop por estes lados vamos ver se ainda melhora


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2014 às 17:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Pois tal como eu esperava desde aquele aguaceiro o céu apresenta-se com boas abertas, vamos ver se ainda cai alguma coisa hoje. Amanhã espero festa, mas penso que o melhor ficará mais a sul, a ver vamos.



Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e um rico sol. 

*13,5 mm * acumulados.


Parece-me mesmo que agora só voltamos a ter animação amanhã. Estes eventos convectivos são assim, enquanto aqui o sol brilha no vizinho do lado cai uma tempestade, por isso é que nunca crio grandes expectativas.


Na próxima noite será o Centro e Sul a serem brindados.


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2014 às 17:43)

Tarde calma por aqui, temperatura amena, nada indicia o que está para vir..


----------



## Paelagius (6 Set 2014 às 18:20)

supercell disse:


> Tarde calma por aqui, temperatura amena, nada indicia o que está para vir..



S/SE


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2014 às 18:22)

calma o melhor ainda esta para vir....

http://www.sat24.com/?ir=true&co=true&li=false

pessoal do entro e sul preparem as maquinas!!

aqui no norte será bastante localizado...


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2014 às 18:33)

Paelagius disse:


> S/SE



Isso já passou, agora vai em direção ao interior..


----------



## Paelagius (6 Set 2014 às 19:30)

Começa a levantar-se nevoeiro sobre o rio Douro.


----------



## rfilipeg (6 Set 2014 às 20:03)

No litoral norte, não espero grande coisa.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Set 2014 às 20:34)

O nevoeiro começa a cessar.


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2014 às 20:46)

Não me parece que tenhamos animação ainda hoje...


----------



## Névoa (6 Set 2014 às 23:12)

Apesar da instabilidade não acontecer durante a tarde, ainda assim a nebulosidade acabou por gerar uma tarde belíssima em Matosinhos:


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2014 às 23:17)

Boas,

Noite relativamente abafada pelo Porto. Começa a levantar-se uma muito ligeira neblina por aqui. Na Foz está diferente, com o nevoeiro já bem instalado.


----------



## 1337 (6 Set 2014 às 23:27)

Boas, hoje a máxima ainda foi a uns interessantes 26.2ºC, e com 8.4 mm acumulados, a vida vegetal está toda verde e a crescer á toda força com este clima equatoriano.

Por agora sigo com 18.7ºC, pra variar parece que a animação vai toda para os lados de baixo, como já começa a ser normal nestas situaçôes


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2014 às 23:31)

em relação ao centro e sul estamos noutro país...
céu pouco nublado 20 ºC

o pessoal do centro que se prepare que bela noite que vão ter...


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Set 2014 às 23:37)

Realmente durante a madrugada vai haver festa mais para sul mas amanha durante o dia também poderemos ser contemplados com alguma coisa aqui no Norte. 
E se não for amanhã a partir de quarta-feira haverá mais festa


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2014 às 23:52)

Boas!
Foto tirada a pouco:




Atuais 20,5ºC HR92%


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> Foto tirada a pouco:
> 
> 
> ...



Boa foto!  e excelente local de observação


----------



## filipeoliveira (7 Set 2014 às 01:16)

Vi agora à momentos na direcção de Braga uns flashes, mas ainda muito distantes.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Set 2014 às 02:40)

Algum avistamento de trovoadas?


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Set 2014 às 07:24)

Chuva moderada desde as 6h sem trovoada, veremos o resto do dia.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Set 2014 às 07:59)

Bem no Porto acabou de cair uma grande chuvada, a estação do isep passou de 1 mm para 11mm numa questão de 10 minutos, rainrate máximo de 76mm\hr!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2014 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Chove bem pelo Porto!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2014 às 08:43)

Começa a clarear um pouco agora e a chuva a diminuir de intensidade. Está fresquinho lá fora.


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2014 às 08:57)

Bom acumulado no ISEP já com mais de 16 mm . Não estou no Porto neste momento.Mais logo digo quanto acumulei,certamente será um valor semelhante ao Isep.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2014 às 09:05)

O sol espreita timidamente por entre as nuvens neste momento.


----------



## james (7 Set 2014 às 10:25)

Bom dia ,

Muita chuva por aqui no inicio da manha .


----------



## mr_miglas (7 Set 2014 às 11:35)

O sol espreita, com bastantes nuvens.
Já vou com 32mm, hoje. 
Sigo com 23ºC, 85% humidade.


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2014 às 11:46)

Muito fraquinho isto, apenas uma boa chuvada de madrugada..


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Set 2014 às 12:26)

Por cá acumulado de 5,7mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2014 às 12:35)

Boas!
Este evento parece que foi bastante localizado , pois o isep registou um acumulado superior a 16mm enquanto que eu acumulei apenas 6,1mm!. Aqui perto em Gondomar também só se registou 5,7mm!
Atuais : 21,9ºC Hr 81% vento SW


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2014 às 12:37)

Passa um aguaceiro neste momento, mas pelo Sat24 a tarde vai ser um "fiasco"


----------



## Paelagius (7 Set 2014 às 13:33)

Boa tarde,

SE


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2014 às 13:43)




----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2014 às 13:45)

Belíssimas células a passar sobre Gaia neste momento. Está uma enorme mesmo em frente à minha janela, a deixar-se fotografar.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Set 2014 às 13:47)

SE


----------



## Stinger (7 Set 2014 às 15:06)

Acho que se pode dizer que foi um fiasco total


----------



## martinus (7 Set 2014 às 15:37)

Stinger disse:


> Acho que se pode dizer que foi um fiasco total



Não é o fim do mundo, nada que desperte "o Noé que há em nós", mas mesmo assim não tem faltado alguns encantos.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2014 às 18:52)

Bom, aqui ficam alguns exemplos das belíssimas - adoro nuvens!  -  formações nebulosas registadas pela hora do almoço na Invicta. 




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Set 2014 às 19:52)

Epá, ganda fiasco... Nem UMA pinga durante a tarde, apesar do céu por vezes muito nublado, entretanto o GFS também já cortou muito na instabilidade para os próximos dias. Veremos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2014 às 21:34)

Boas! 
Atuais 20,7ºC / HR89% / Vento fraco de SSW 
Rajada máxima de 43km/h  
Acumulado ainda não subiu dos 6,1mm e parece que hoje já não sobe mais...
Deixo mais umas fotos das células desta tarde:








Foto interessante que tirei ao por do sol , parece um dragão.


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2014 às 21:47)

Boas noites, 

de volta à base 

Ontem acumulei *8 mm *de precipitação, hoje sigo com *17.6 mm* desde as 0 horas, ocorreu uma forte chuvada durante a manhã que atingiu *80.2 mm/h* de intensidade máxima 

20.4 ºc actuais e 93% de humidade


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2014 às 21:50)

Seja bem regressado!


----------



## Paula (7 Set 2014 às 22:13)

Boa noite.

Tarde de algumas nuvens e boas abertas. 
O pessoal do litoral norte continua a aguardar por dias mais animados


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2014 às 22:25)

Tarde amena com formação de células no interior...


----------



## james (7 Set 2014 às 22:30)

Boas ,

Esta uma noite fantastica , com nuvens bem carregadas a percorrer o ceu e a lua cheia a espreitar , provocando fantasticos reflexos de luz , dando um ar fantasmagorico e de filme . 

Tatual : 21 ° c

HR : 85 %


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Set 2014 às 22:58)

Boa noite,

cá pelo litoral Norte este evento foi desinteressante. Não digo que foi um fiasco pois no total acumulei *26 mm*, mas não houve nem trovoada nem céus interessantes e tal, apenas chuva. 


Neste momento a noite segue calma e está bom para dar um passeio junto à praia.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 01:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, aqui ficam alguns exemplos das belíssimas - adoro nuvens!  -  formações nebulosas registadas pela hora do almoço na Invicta.
> 
> Vapor de água - Porto, 07-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Bela reportagem das nuvens!  Fotos de grande qualidade, parabéns!
Também sou um fanático por nuvens!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2014 às 20:02)

StormRic disse:


> Bela reportagem das nuvens!  Fotos de grande qualidade, parabéns!
> Também sou um fanático por nuvens!


Obrigado Ric!  Qualquer dia tenho de desenterrar o tópico das nuvens que anda perdido algures pelo fórum. 

Quanto à meteorologia, dia com muito sol e até bastante quente hoje pelo Porto.


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2014 às 15:47)

Boa tarde

Mas que calor se faz sentir por aqui, 27.2ºC e com 67% de humidade


----------



## mr_miglas (9 Set 2014 às 17:40)

1337 disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Mas que calor se faz sentir por aqui, 27.2ºC e com 67% de humidade



À espera das Feiras Novas ! 

Sigo com 30ºC de temperatura e 40% humidade. Céu nublado por aqui.


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2014 às 22:20)

mr_miglas disse:


> À espera das Feiras Novas !
> 
> Sigo com 30ºC de temperatura e 40% humidade. Céu nublado por aqui.



Já está tudo pronto 

Quanto ao tempo para as Feiras Novas, parece que, pelo menos de noite, não irá chover nem sexta nem sábado, pelo menos


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2014 às 00:00)

Boa noite!
Extremos de hoje:
Tmax:25,3ºc  Tmin:17ºc
Atuais : 20,0ºC com 78% de HR e vento praticamente nulo.
Fotos tiradas hoje à tarde no interior do Porto (Valongo e Rio tinto )









Nevoeiro sobre o mar :


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 08:13)

Bom dia, 

bonito céu hoje de manhã, foto que fiz há pouco com o telemóvel, com direito a pequeno arco iris..






Há células  bem desenvolvidas sobre o mar neste momento, uma pena que estejam a passar ao largo de Sul para Norte 

Lá está, fazia falta que a depressão estivesse mais perto da costa, vamos ver se ao longo do dia se desenvolve algo mais perto..

17.8 ºc actuais


----------



## Veterano (10 Set 2014 às 09:09)

Bom dia. Muitas nuvens, continua o tempo relativamente quente (20,2º).


----------



## mr_miglas (10 Set 2014 às 09:55)

Em Coimbra já descarregou um aguaceiro moderado.

Sigo com 22ºC e 73% de humidade em Fermentelos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 10:45)

Por aqui céu a ficar encoberto e segundo o rain alarm deverá haver precipitação em breve. Hoje isto tá com mais potencial que no fim de semana, espero ter trovoada durante a tarde vamos ver


----------



## ampa62 (10 Set 2014 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

Por aqui por Covas, céu azul com poucas nuvens. 23ºC. Em suma, um dia bonito com os pássaros a chilrear.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 11:02)

Escuridão brutal para Oeste. Já pinga.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 11:08)

São visíveis células em crescimento a SW, penso que o dia deverá ser assim, com células  uns km a Oeste sobre o mar e outras sobre o interior, aqui mais no litoral poderão ocorrer aguaceiros, mas em termos de trovoadas  ou ficarão  a Oeste no mar ou crescerão mais para o interior, vamos ver se a radiação  ajuda a que se forme algo mais abrangente e consistente com este fluxo de sul.


----------



## supercell (10 Set 2014 às 11:11)

Céu encoberto e tempo fresco.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 11:26)

Duas boas torres lado a lado a SW, crescem bem, no entanto deslocam-se paralelamente à costa dirigindo-se para Norte.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 11:40)

Trovões bem potentes por aqui. Chuva até agora só umas pingas.


----------



## supercell (10 Set 2014 às 11:43)

Boas células com topos bem altos a Noroeste de Aveiro, preparem se pessoal do Norte!


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 11:49)

Foto que tirei agora da célula a SW ( telemóvel)






Está bem desenvolvida neste momento , mas dirige-se ( aparentemente ) para Norte ao longo da costa


----------



## ampa62 (10 Set 2014 às 12:27)

Agora sim, com 25.7 ºC, a acumular nuvens.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 12:31)




----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Set 2014 às 12:36)

Por aqui deixou muito a desejar :/ Um ou dois roncos e umas pingas, nada de mais.


----------



## mr_miglas (10 Set 2014 às 12:39)

Descarregou bem em Coimbra, com alguns trovões ao longe.
Agora, céu limpo a Sul, com nuvens mais a N/NW.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 13:12)

Regresso depois de uma falha de energia. Por aqui tem chovido moderado e com trovoada um pouco antes do meio-dia. Neste momento chove fraco e até tenho céu com algumas abertas. Esta tarde promete


----------



## supercell (10 Set 2014 às 13:25)

De momento algumas nuvens, ainda só cairam umas pingas hoje e nada a ameaçar as próximas horas, de realçar o aumento da intensidade do vento...


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 13:31)

Tempo algo quente por aqui , sigo com 25.0 ºc e 54 % de humidade.

Olhando ao satélite, não me parece que esta região do Litoral Norte ( zona mais litoral) venha a ser atingida por algo de relevo para já,será tudo mais para o interior, mas vamos ver a evolução e se se formam células capazes de atingir o litoral, daqui vê-se neste momento e para Oeste/WSW uma célula distante no mar, estará  pelo menos a uns 100 km de distância ou até mais


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 14:12)

Tempo abafado,  sigo com 26.1ºc  actuais e 53 % humidade, céu a ficar com muitas nuvens  escuras para Sul.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2014 às 14:23)

Por aqui também está algo quente , sigo com 26,7ºC e 52% de Hr o vento está moderado de SSW!
Céu cada vez mais nublado 
O isep 26,5ºC e 58% de HR!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 14:27)

Mais um dia desinteressante cá pelo litoral Norte, pelo menos para já.


Enquanto tivermos um movimento das células no sentido SO-NE vamos vê-las sempre a passar ao lado, a não ser que se forme algo junto à costa. 


Neste momento céu com muitas nuvens, 26.6ºC e 60% Hr.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 14:28)

Mais do mesmo, por vezes alguns aguaceiros mas em geral fracos\moderados e sem trovoada. A confirmar-se as previsões do GFS mais para o meio da tarde haverá bastante instabilidade no Norte, veremos.


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Mais do mesmo, por vezes alguns aguaceiros mas em geral fracos\moderados e sem trovoada. A confirmar-se as previsões do GFS mais para o meio da tarde haverá bastante instabilidade no Norte, veremos.



Aqui no interior norte (Lamego) caiu um aguaceiro à bocado
a temperatura está nos 21ºC, mais fresco do que no litoral norte
o céu agora está com abertas


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 14:45)

Céu pouco nublado agora aqui. Para Este muito escuro, mas para Oeste o céu tá limpo, e pelo radar também não se vê nada tão cedo.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2014 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui também está muito abafado  sigo com 26ºC e Humidade 67%.

Apesar do nosso canto não estar a ser sorteado ainda acredito na tarde.


----------



## Névoa (10 Set 2014 às 14:56)

Parece que a temperatura já está a cair, actualmente é de 26,1C. A máxima de hoje, por enquanto e sempre segundo o isep, foi de 26,8C, com sensação térmica de 27,9C. O ecmw via ipma aponta na última saída para temperaturas mais amenas para a semana, mas pelo menos até lá aparentemente o calor irá manter-se :/


----------



## AndrePereira (10 Set 2014 às 14:59)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por aqui também está muito abafado  sigo com 26ºC e Humidade 67%.
> 
> Apesar do nosso canto não estar a ser sorteado ainda acredito na tarde.



Acho que nao vamos ter sorte.. Lol
Tempo bastante abafado por Águeda..


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 14:59)

Céu novamente a ficar muito escuro a Oeste, mas para já não aparece nada no radar


----------



## Névoa (10 Set 2014 às 15:14)

Eu já desinstalei o rain alarm, chateou-me passar a noite a ver as células evitarem cuidadosamente o Porto. Aliás, numa dada altura, havia, de acordo com o radar, uma célula em cima da minha cabeça, mas o problema é que ela não estava lá.

Um reparo em relação ao meu post anterior, é que eu não estou propriamente a sentir o calor reportado pelo isep. Isso pode acontecer porque talvez aqui na Senhora da Hora o calor não seja tanto, não faço ideia, mas aqui em casa a temperatura é amena e não está abafado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 15:18)

O Rain Alarm aqui para a minha zona parece-me bastante fiável. Aquela escuridão a Oeste não deu em nada, agora já tenho boas abertas... Já nem sei o que pensar, parece-me que mais uma vez por aqui vai ser um grande fiasco, apenas uma chuva fraca e 2 ou 3 trovoes...


----------



## 1337 (10 Set 2014 às 15:19)

Está de facto muito calor, estou com 28ºC e com 56% de humidade


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 15:20)

Aqui a temperatura está perto dos *30ºC*


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 15:43)

Continua tudo igual, céu com abertas e ainda sem nada no radar...


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2014 às 15:46)

Miguel96 disse:


> Aqui a temperatura está perto dos *30ºC*



Boas! 
Francelos segue com 22ºc e Hr nos 76% vento de SW !
Grande diferença !!
No wunderground  vejo estacoes perto de ovar com 28/30 graus !


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 15:49)

Meteofan disse:


> Continua tudo igual, céu com abertas e ainda sem nada no radar...



EDIT:Começo a ver cumulus em desvolvimento, vamos ver se se formam algumas células decentes por aqui.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Set 2014 às 16:05)

Caiu agora um pequeno aguaceiro!


----------



## james (10 Set 2014 às 16:09)

Boa tarde ,

Dia quente por aqui , como e normal por ca em setembro .

Primeira metade de setembro que nao seja quente por estas bandas nem parece a mesma coisa ,

A instabilidade e que nao quer grande coisa com o Litoral Norte .


Tambem este ano nao me posso queixar , em julho e agosto tive 120 mm  de precipitacao .


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Já se ouvem por aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 16:13)

Bem está um ambiente típico de trovoada, abafado, cumulus escuros a surgirem a sul. Vamos lá ver.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 16:17)

Por aqui começam a aparecer nuvens muito escuras e o vento aumenta de intensidade, vamos ver... Não me parece que esteja calor, mas tenho estado com febre e isso normalmente faz com que tenhamos mais frio do que realmente está, talvez por isso não sinta tanto o calor...


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 16:26)

Muito escuro para SSE  neste momento


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 16:28)

Trovoada neste momento


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Set 2014 às 16:30)

Temporal brilhante aqui. Chuva forte batida a vento, trovoada, tudo!!


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 16:31)

Cada relâmpago


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 16:31)

Nuvem escuríssima com base baixa e revolta, neste momento para S/SSE


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 16:32)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Temporal brilhante aqui. Chuva forte batida a vento, trovoado, tudo!!



De facto pelo radar está aí uma célula muito potente com ecos vermelhos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 16:35)

De facto bela célula aí por Aveiro. Pessoal do Porto preparem-se que ela está a ir para aí.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 16:35)

Vi um relâmpago enorme e grosso, nuvem/solo  neste momento a Sul! Espectáculo! 

Penso que não irá passar por aqui, vai mais numa direcção NE.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 16:38)

Voces aí com festa e eu agora até tenho céu quase limpo


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 16:39)

A nuvem na base forma uma "parede", tipo squall line ou gust front, ouvi agora um trovão distante!


----------



## Estação SP (10 Set 2014 às 16:41)

Boas Pessoal.

Por aqui apenas deu uns pingos grossos, mas de facto a célula parece estar em um bom desenvolvimento

Dados atuais:

Temperatura:25,3ºC
Humidade:73%
Vento: 12,2km/h de SW


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 16:43)

Escuridão a sul de Braga neste momento!


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2014 às 16:44)

Snifa disse:


> A nuvem na base forma uma "parede", tipo squall line ou gust front, ouvi agora um trovão distante!



Hoje tá bom para sistemas lineares...gst. fronts...esse tipo de coisa.
Saca fotos


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Set 2014 às 16:45)

Tempo muito abafado com *25ºC *e *60%* de humidade!
Céu muito escuro para Sul!


----------



## skinnedpt (10 Set 2014 às 16:48)

Boas a todos,

meu primeiro post na comunidade. As imagens não foram editadas e foram tiradas com um telemóvel.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 16:49)

Aqui em Espinho ainda é audível a trovoada.

Desta vez tivemos sorte, esta célula começou a formar-se entre a Praia da Tocha e a Praia de Mira e agora está a percorrer a faixa litoral toda.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 16:50)

skinnedpt disse:


> Boas a todos,
> 
> meu primeiro post na comunidade. As imagens não foram editadas e foram tiradas com um telemóvel.



Excelente apanhado, eu diria que era uma shelf cloud ou uma wall cloud, mas não tenho a certeza, pelo aspecto das nuvens parece.

Parabéns *skinnedpt* e bem-vindo ao fórum


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2014 às 16:54)

Entrada maravilhosa skinnedpt...belos apanhados! Sejas bem vindo!


----------



## Névoa (10 Set 2014 às 16:55)

Céu bastante escuro por aqui, será desta? Agora sim sinto o ar mais abafado, deve ser porque as nuvens bloquearam a atmosfera.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 16:57)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Escuridão a sul de Braga neste momento!



Bela célula a sul de Braga neste momento...


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 17:03)

Ás 16:45 h a célula chegou a ter 12km de topo.






Agora a célula já se apresenta em dissipação, o topo passou de 12 km para 10 km.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2014 às 17:05)

AndrePereira disse:


> Acho que nao vamos ter sorte.. Lol
> Tempo bastante abafado por Águeda..



Bem me parecia que a tarde ainda ser boa para o litoral norte


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 17:07)

Ui temporal de chuva e trovoada por cá!


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 17:09)

Aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas e alguma escuridão a noroeste, talvez aquela célula de Braga. 
A célula de Aveiro se não se dissipar talvez ainda passe por aqui.


----------



## joaoamares1 (10 Set 2014 às 17:19)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ui temporal de chuva e trovoada por cá!



Ola rui achas que a celula pode vir para amares??


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Set 2014 às 17:20)

À momentos por cima de Braga!


----------



## AndrePereira (10 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Aqui por agueda, apenas escuro a leste da cidade.. De resto nem chuva, nem trovoada.. Nao quer nada por estas bandas..


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 17:25)

joaoamares1 disse:


> Ola rui achas que a celula pode vir para amares??



Olá João,

a célula já enfraqueceu, apenas soltou uma descarga eléctrica.


Mas o céu permanece ameaçador, pode ser que se formem mais e sejamos todos contemplados, pois isto foi muito localizado.


----------



## joaoamares1 (10 Set 2014 às 17:31)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Olá João,
> 
> a célula já enfraqueceu, apenas soltou uma descarga eléctrica.
> 
> ...



Eu nao gosto muito de trovoadas tive uma experiência um bocado traumática em criança e agora nem as posso ouvir fico logo todo nervoso!! Mas pelo que eu consigo perceber penso que nao iremos ter mais nada hoje!! Esperar pa ver!!


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Set 2014 às 17:57)

Aqui pela minha Webcam tenho apanhado umas nuvens interessantes...
http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/filipecunha/1/show.html


----------



## Paelagius (10 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Boa tarde,

Céu escuro para E.

Snifa, consegues adiantar alguma informação sobre as nuvens de onde te encontras?


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 18:30)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Céu escuro para E.
> 
> Snifa, consegues adiantar alguma informação sobre as nuvens de onde te encontras?



Essas nuvens tem base ondulante e escura em algumas zonas  , aliás todo o escuro está a "fugir agora para Leste e NE.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 18:34)

Deixo aqui 2 fotos que fiz de minha casa  ao arco íris esta manhã cedo,na altura não tive tempo de as colocar aqui, foram feitas usando o modo HDR da máquina, 3 exposições para cada foto, combinadas e processadas pela própria máquina:











De momento céu nublado, sem chuva e 23.6 ºc actuais com 72 % de humidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2014 às 19:15)

Há cerca de 25 min atrás (fotos de Norte Até Este):












Dados atuais :
22,8ºc e 82%HR 
vento de SSW 
Acumulados 1mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 19:23)

Bom, como tenho muitos amigos que passam a vida a perguntar-me como vai estar o tempo decidi criar uma pagina no facebook onde faço as minhas previsões para Felgueiras, baseando-me na minha interpretação dos modelos 
(Sempre de uma forma muito básica, uma vez que não sou propriamente um expert)
https://www.facebook.com/meteofelgueiras

Vou comprar uma estação e gostava que me sugerissem uma compra com boa relação qualidade-preço.


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 19:30)

Eu tenho uma estação da Auriol, que mede a pluviosidade, tem anenómetro, humidade exterior e interior, temperatura exterior e interior, pressão atmosférica , etc
Estou satisfeito com a estação. Comprei em 2ª mão a um colega nosso aqui do fórum meteopt.com


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 19:33)

Como faço para colocar fotos aqui no fórum?
obrigado malta pela ajuda!
abraço


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Set 2014 às 19:36)

joselamego disse:


> Como faço para colocar fotos aqui no fórum?
> obrigado malta pela ajuda!
> abraço



Já te enviei a solução disso nas mensagens privadas..


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 19:38)

joselamego disse:


> Como faço para colocar fotos aqui no fórum?
> obrigado malta pela ajuda!
> abraço


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

Tens aqui um tópico que te deverá ajudar.


----------



## 1337 (10 Set 2014 às 19:46)

Um aguaceiro forte a dar as boas vindas ás Feiras Novas


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 19:50)

Vem outra célula a caminho de Aveiro no radar.


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Vem outra célula a caminho de Aveiro no radar.



Já se consegue ver os topos massiços dessa célula daqui do Porto, olhando para S/SW.


----------



## supercell (10 Set 2014 às 19:57)

Já troveja a Oeste!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2014 às 20:00)

Miguel96 disse:


> Vem outra célula a caminho de Aveiro no radar.



Penso que é esta célula que tirei a pouco (15min) para SUL..


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Mais uma que acabei de tirar aqui de minha casa, boa estrutura e côres de uma célula  ao pôr do sol, talvez ali para a zona do Gerês ( modo HDR da máquina )


----------



## supercell (10 Set 2014 às 20:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que é esta célula que tirei a pouco (15min) para SUL..



Estou debaixo disso e ficou de noite!!


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2014 às 20:07)

Temperatura ainda alta e bastante humidade..parece que estamos num pais tropical...animado este inicio do mês!
Actuais* 23,5ºc* e *75%* de humidade relativa...já choveu na minha viagem de regresso de Guimarães...


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 20:08)

Duas fotos de hoje:


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2014 às 20:15)

Confirmam-se as descargas eléctricas na zona de Aveiro...


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2014 às 20:16)

Deixo algumas fotos de cédulas que passaram agora ao fim da tarde, a Este daqui!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Set 2014 às 20:31)

Ja ouvi uns trovoes para Sul.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2014 às 20:32)

JÁ vi um flash!!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Set 2014 às 20:32)

E ja chove.


----------



## AndrePereira (10 Set 2014 às 20:33)

Vejo claroes, embora distantes, a noroeste de Águeda.. Por aqui estou a ver que vai passar ao lado..  Boas festas ^^


----------



## supercell (10 Set 2014 às 20:39)

já troveja mais perto!


----------



## AndrePereira (10 Set 2014 às 20:41)

para que lado esta a trovoada? Aqui so claroes ao longe nem se ouve nada.

Mas esta um calor desgraçado..


----------



## supercell (10 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Eu acho que a trovoada está a Sul... (?)

Já chove bem.


----------



## Névoa (10 Set 2014 às 21:00)

A máquina de fazer chuva deixou de operar por estas bandas, está visto. Nem uma gota para o Porto e arredores, afinal. Estranhamente choveu para norte e sul da Invicta, mas nada para cá.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2014 às 21:00)

Tudo bem a sul da cidade do Porto...


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 21:02)

MarioCabral disse:


> Tudo bem a sul da cidade do Porto...



Aqui chove com pingas grossas!

21.8 ºc actuais


----------



## Paelagius (10 Set 2014 às 21:08)

Boa noite,

Aqui, nesta parte ocidental da cidade do Porto, ainda só começam a cair umas pequenas gotas esparsas.

EDIT: No momento em que enviei a mensagem começou a chover como descreviam.


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Set 2014 às 21:08)

Pessoal ai das zonas de Aveiro e Porto aproveitem que ainda dá os últimos cartuchos ainda não está em fase de dissipação


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2014 às 21:09)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui chove com pingas grossas!
> 
> 21.8 ºc actuais



Aqui um pouco mais a norte nada...Estará a passar mesmo de raspão ao Porto...


----------



## Névoa (10 Set 2014 às 21:12)

Vou ter de corrigir o que disse, então: nem uma gota para a Senhora da Hora. Aqui o céu está com grandes abertas, aliás. Será que chega algo aqui?


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 21:15)

Chove com intensidade, já acumula


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2014 às 21:16)

Chove copiosamente...


----------



## Névoa (10 Set 2014 às 21:18)

Fui informada que chove bem em S. Mamede da Infesta, também. Deve ser algo pessoal, então.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Set 2014 às 21:18)

Grande flash que eu agora vi!


----------



## Névoa (10 Set 2014 às 21:20)

Chove, afinal, mesmo bastante!! Mudou tudo num instante!


----------



## supercell (10 Set 2014 às 21:21)

Aqui por aveiro já passou tudo, uma chuvinha e uns roncos não muito perto... :\


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2014 às 21:21)

Uns bons minutos de chove forte, agora moderada mas que já deu para regar bem o milho


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 21:23)

Bem, tou com gripe, por isso vou-me deitar, uma vez que também já não espero nada hoje, neste momento céu quase limpo. Os próximos dias prometem instabilidade, espero apanhar alguma coisa, não tenho tido sorte 
Até amanha pessoal.


----------



## ampa62 (10 Set 2014 às 21:26)

Boa noite,

Por aqui no Alto Minho um dia espectacular sem chuva nem vento.

Agora, céu parcialmente nublado e 22.6ºC.


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Set 2014 às 21:28)

Bem a célula ao largo do Porto entrou há momentos em dissipação por isso são os últimos aguaceiros forte/moderados mas à medida que ela se desloca para NNE ainda rega qualquer coisa por onde passar.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2014 às 21:48)

Tudo calmo agora, a precipitação parou por completo...bastante humidade...a rondar os 90%!


----------



## supercell (10 Set 2014 às 21:50)

Tudo calmo, amanhã há mais...


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2014 às 22:12)

volta a chover com intensidade !!


----------



## Paelagius (10 Set 2014 às 22:18)

Chove imenso!
A intensidade é tanta que deixei de conseguir ver a iluminação em Gaia.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 22:22)

Chuva forte por aqui neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 22:24)

Que temporal, chove torrencialmente


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2014 às 22:28)

Chuva muito forte neste momento!!


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 22:29)

E continua, rain rate de 100.6 mm/h , 8.4 mm e a subir mas de onde é que isto apareceu?


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 22:30)

Bela célula aí no Porto, é capaz de provocar trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 22:32)

Snifa disse:


> E continua, rain rate de 100.6 mm/h , 8.4 mm e a subir mas de onde é que isto apareceu?



Veio dos restos daquela que se formou ao fim da tarde em Aveiro.


Aquela zona hoje foi um disparador de trovoadas.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 22:39)

Assim em pouco tempo 9.2 mm acumulados, grande chuvada, pingas muito grossas, direi mesmo enormes, com esta não esperava,já não chove.


----------



## quimdabrita (10 Set 2014 às 22:42)

Chuvada forte por aqui.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Set 2014 às 22:42)

Torna a chover com intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 22:44)

Paelagius disse:


> Torna a chover com intensidade.



Por aqui também, de novo chuva grossa e com intensidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 22:44)

E trovoada, nada? 


Segundo o radar do MeteoGalicia tem focos convectivos.


----------



## Fernando Costa (10 Set 2014 às 22:50)

Boa Noite. Neste momento cai um aguaceiro intenso. Trovada é que nem vê-la.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2014 às 22:52)

Que chuva tão grossa e intensa, faz imenso barulho, e já vão 11.2 mm acumulados


----------



## james (10 Set 2014 às 23:06)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , esta uma noite amena , com 21° C , o ceu esta quase limpo e sigo com 0 mm  de precipitacao no dia de hoje .

Pelos relatos que fui ouvindo durante o dia , parece que me saiu a fava .


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2014 às 23:44)

Wow grande relâmpago!


----------



## quimdabrita (10 Set 2014 às 23:47)

Da minha janela virada a sul - para os lados de Gaia - um relâmpago. Não ouvi sequer o trovão. 

Por aqui parou de chover.


----------



## Paula (10 Set 2014 às 23:48)

trovão e valente chuvada!


----------



## GabKoost (10 Set 2014 às 23:51)

Grande carga de agua aqui pelos lados de Brg-Gmr!!!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2014 às 23:51)

Bem, acabo de chegar a casa. Estava na rua quando se abateram sobre o Porto aquelas duas fortíssimas chuvadas e digo-vos que foi algo verdadeiramente impressionante, eram rios de água e mal se via um palmo à frente do nariz! E sim, fiquei completamente encharcado da cabeça aos pés! Memorável!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (11 Set 2014 às 00:15)

Já se ouve a roncar


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 00:16)

A iluminação apresentou falha num breve instante... Anda por aí trovoada à solta?
Sigo com 20.5ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Set 2014 às 00:17)

Braga às escuras, mais um belo relâmpago agora a NE.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Set 2014 às 00:31)

Paelagius disse:


> A iluminação apresentou falha num breve instante... Anda por aí trovoada à solta?
> Sigo com 20.5ºC



Também falhou aí ? 


É porque foi dos potentes.


Neste momento o céu já limpou a sul e já se vê o luar, que ilumina a célula a NE.


----------



## 1337 (11 Set 2014 às 00:41)

Também aqui apagou e ligou logo a seguir, tudo nas Feiras Novas fez tipo um "restart"


----------



## João Pedro (11 Set 2014 às 00:45)

Paelagius disse:


> A iluminação apresentou falha num breve instante... Anda por aí trovoada à solta?
> Sigo com 20.5ºC


Aqui ao lado também aconteceu o mesmo. Não foi um incidente isolado portanto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Set 2014 às 00:53)

1337 disse:


> Também aqui apagou e ligou logo a seguir, tudo nas Feiras Novas fez tipo um "restart"




eheh, foi este: 







Apesar de já um pouco longe daqui o clarão foi enorme e o trovão também fez um belo rugido. A luz falhou logo, até na rua.


----------



## 1337 (11 Set 2014 às 00:57)

Começa o dia com 2 mm acumulados, lá tive eu de me abrigar um pouco nas festas, mas eu gosto sempre


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2014 às 01:05)

Boa noite!
Atuais 20,3ºc e 89% de humidade
Vento moderado de S/SSE
Vista atual para SE:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vista para SW:


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 01:19)

Sigo com Text=20.7ºC


----------



## Névoa (11 Set 2014 às 01:29)

Aqui uma paisagem celeste parecida com as fotos do Joãopaulo, a lua a brilhar por detrás de nuvens de barriga amarela parece conferir-lhes um contorno de neon.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 01:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite!
> Atuais 20,3ºc e 89% de humidade
> Vento moderado de S/SSE
> Vista atual para SE:



Bela mistura de iluminações, o comentário da Névoa descreve muito bem o efeito do luar. O pessoal por aí anda pelos telhados? Também já fiz isso mas agora fecharam a porta à chave e já não posso ir lá.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 01:43)

Paelagius disse:


> Sigo com Text=20.7ºC



Linda! Bonito ambiente de cores.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2014 às 07:51)

Bom dia ,
Céu praticante limpo por aqui.
Sigo com 19,9ºC e 85% de humidade 
Vento de SE.
A mínima foi de 19,3ºC


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 09:21)

Bom dia, 

devido à  violenta chuvada de ontem o acumulado ficou nos *11.4 mm* as gotas eram enormes, até pensei que fosse granizo grande a cair  tal o barulho.

Hoje estamos  para já sem chuva, céu praticamente limpo e 20.0 ºc actuais com 86 % de humidade.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Set 2014 às 12:32)

Bom dia,

Por aqui os cumulus vão desfilando, sigo com 25.9ºC e 66% de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 13:13)

À semelhança de ontem hoje seguimos com tempo algo quente e abafado, neste momento 25.4 ºc e 66% de humidade, há cumulos para Leste, sobre o mar a WSW uma boa célula já desenvolvida, está bastante distante, pelo satélite estará a uns 70/ 80 km  daqui


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Olhando para Sul é visível o topo de uma célula que está a chegar à  zona de Aveiro,  sigo com 25.6 ºc, tempo abafado com vento em geral  fraco de Sul.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Set 2014 às 14:07)

Boas,

como já disseram, tarde com bastantes nuvens, quente e húmida. 


A ver se chega cá alguma daquela actividade concentrada neste momento nas regiões do Centro.


----------



## CptRena (11 Set 2014 às 14:21)

Shelf cloud que passou há pouco por aqui. Agora já chove por aqui e faz vento com rajadas moderadas







Edição (14:26)

Vento com rajadas fortes


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2014 às 14:27)

Boas!
Hoje novamente um dia quente .
Atuais 26,8ºC , 58% de humidade e vento de SSE


----------



## CptRena (11 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Temperatura aqui desceu a pique dos ≈25°C para os 20,9°C agora no Auriol.

Para outros parâmetros estou em conversação com o colega Estação SP e ele fornece-me os dados actualizados da sua estação, que também podem seguir pelo Wunderground (actualização a cada 10min)


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2014 às 14:35)

CptRena disse:


> Temperatura aqui desceu a pique dos ≈25°C para os 20,9°C agora no Auriol.
> 
> Para outros parâmetros estou em conversação com o colega Estação SP e ele fornece-me os dados actualizados da sua estação, que também podem seguir pelo Wunderground (actualização a cada 10min)



Está a registar rajadas de vento perto dos 50km/h!


----------



## jpmartins (11 Set 2014 às 14:48)

Chove forte por aqui, até que enfim depois de tantos dias a ler sobre chuva e trovoada


----------



## jpmartins (11 Set 2014 às 14:51)

Agora também vento à mistura 44.4km/h, só falta o trovão


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 15:11)

Que grande escuridão em aproximação de Sul e SSW

26.4 ºc actuais e 63% de humidade


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 15:11)

Boa tarde,

Céu escuro a SO/O


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2014 às 15:14)

Vento Muito forte neste momento e já começa a pingar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Set 2014 às 15:16)

Dia muito parecido com o de ontem. Boas células a percorrerem a costa oeste em direcção a norte/NE.


Não estava com grandes esperanças para hoje, mas que dê ao menos para ver umas boas células nem que seja ao longe.


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 15:24)

Clarão a Sul, já relampeja!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Set 2014 às 15:25)

Boa tarde!
Hoje temos mais um dia abafado  que começou com céu praticamente limpo, mas depressa apareceram as nuvens!
Tatual:*26.8ºC*
Hrelativa:*59%*


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2014 às 15:25)

Rajada de 59km/h!!


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 15:27)

Aumento brusco da intensidade do vento, sopra de Sul com rajadas fortes, até assobia.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 15:27)

Rajadas associadas à passagem do final daquela frente.

Já vos vostro imagens.


----------



## Névoa (11 Set 2014 às 15:28)

Ok, reinstalei o Rain Alarm, pois acaba por ser divertido, embora também possa ser frustrante às vezes. Não consigo perceber o que aconteceu com a célula de Aveiro, mas há mais ao sul, ainda um pouco distantes. E olhando para oeste, já relativamente perto, parece-me que something wicked this way comes!

Vamos aguardar e ver no que dá.


----------



## Névoa (11 Set 2014 às 15:32)

Estou com lag, atrasei-me a escrever a mensagem. A nossa célula veio do sul, de Aveiro ou mais ao sul, ou de oeste?


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2014 às 15:32)

chuva forte neste momento!!


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 15:34)

Joaopaulo disse:


> chuva forte neste momento!!



Aqui começa a pingar, gota grossa


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2014 às 15:36)

Intensidade da Chuva: 49mm/h


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 15:37)

Aproximação de chuva vinda de sul...


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 15:39)

Nuvem de base baixa em aproximação a grande velocidade, parece uma frente


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Set 2014 às 15:42)

Vento moderado Sul, formação de nuvens a E


----------



## Névoa (11 Set 2014 às 15:42)

Acho que a célula será de SE, uma vez que aqui ainda nada. A de oeste é na realidade de SW, mas está mais longe e não sei se chega cá. Pena, porque prometia e muito.

Aqui venta e cheira muito a mar, uma delícia de tempo


----------



## Stinger (11 Set 2014 às 15:43)

Por aqui vento forte constante , caiu meia duzia de pingas e passou esta frente escura por cima de mim e nada de trovoada .E ela está -se a dirigir para o interior

Parece que chove mais qualquer coisa


----------



## ipinto (11 Set 2014 às 15:44)

Estou a ver daqui da Senhora da Hora é baixa mesmo...



Snifa disse:


> Nuvem de base baixa em aproximação a grande velocidade, parece uma frente


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Set 2014 às 15:47)

Com bom aspeto isto!


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 15:49)

Chove


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 15:53)

Chove... torrencialmente. E ouvi algo...


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 15:54)

Chuva muito forte pela Boavista! , pareceu-me ouvir um ronco também..


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Set 2014 às 15:55)

Boas tardes
Por aqui o céu tá encoberto, mas ainda não choveu, espero que ainda caia alguma coisa hoje. A proxima semana promete quebrar recordes para Setembro em alguns locais


----------



## Névoa (11 Set 2014 às 16:01)

Vai entrar agora uma de SW, acho que esta ainda vem aqui parar. A de oeste está longe, mas deve passar ao largo, se é que já não psssou. Isso é bem rápido, afinal, e confuso.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Set 2014 às 16:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> chuva forte neste momento!!



Sortudos


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2014 às 16:04)

Fotos tiradas há pouco:


----------



## Névoa (11 Set 2014 às 16:05)

Chove bastante


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2014 às 16:10)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Sortudos



Acho que também vais ter direito a alguma coisa...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Set 2014 às 16:13)

Está a passar tudo aos lados, sim aos lados, dos dois lados!


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 16:14)

15:22


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Set 2014 às 16:21)

Célula em aproximação vinda de Oeste. Foto tirada há 10 minutos onde se podem ver belos cumulus em aproximação, agora já está mais escuro e mais carregado o céu


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Set 2014 às 16:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acho que também vais ter direito a alguma coisa...



Ainda nada, nublado, vento moderado e abafado   
Acho que não vou ter sorte


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Set 2014 às 16:43)

Aguaceiro forte com muito vento. Só me apercebi de um trovão, mas foi dos potentes, aqui mesmo por cima.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Set 2014 às 16:54)

Ainda chove por aqui, mas fraco. A célula desloca-se agora para NE mas já em dissipação. Hoje já não espero mais nada, vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Set 2014 às 17:05)

Passou tudo ao lado


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 17:35)

Névoa disse:


> Vai entrar agora uma de SW, acho que esta ainda vem aqui parar. A de oeste está longe, mas deve passar ao largo, se é que já não psssou. Isso é bem rápido, afinal, e confuso.



Estás a observar no RainAlarm, certo?
Eu costumo pôr estas configurações para conseguir acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 17:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos tiradas há pouco:



 cenário empolgante! belas fotos!


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 17:42)

Paelagius disse:


> 15:22



 Boa foto! Permite comparar as formações de dois pontos de vista com as fotos do Joãopaulo http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...norte-setembro-2014-a-7825-22.html#post441489

Já agora tenho uma dúvida quanto à qualidade das fotos no imgur. A compressão do jpg que as imagens sofrem ao serem carregadas parece-me excessiva nas minhas fotos, algumas ficam com menos de 100Kb, mas esta por exemplo está muito boa, tem 196Kb. Pode-se controlar este aspecto?


----------



## Névoa (11 Set 2014 às 17:57)

StormRic disse:


> Estás a observar no RainAlarm, certo?
> Eu costumo pôr estas configurações para conseguir acompanhar.




A minha versão não tem estas opções, imagino que assim o seja por ser gratuita.
Mas obrigada de qualquer forma, com alguma prática deve ficar mais fácil. Hoje já correu melhor, até já consegui perceber um pouco mais do nosso clima e relevo, talvez


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 18:41)

StormRic disse:


> Boa foto! Permite comparar as formações de dois pontos de vista com as fotos do Joãopaulo http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...norte-setembro-2014-a-7825-22.html#post441489
> 
> Já agora tenho uma dúvida quanto à qualidade das fotos no imgur. A compressão do jpg que as imagens sofrem ao serem carregadas parece-me excessiva nas minhas fotos, algumas ficam com menos de 100Kb, mas esta por exemplo está muito boa, tem 196Kb. Pode-se controlar este aspecto?



Boas, 

StormRic, todos os serviços de alojamento na net fazem compressão por vezes excessiva das imagens,a não ser que seja um site especificamente dedicado a fotografia, e aí não há compressão para manter a qualidade das imagens.

A única maneira que eu vejo de contornar isto é simplesmente usar o public folder do Dropbox, ou seja, colocas a foto no dropbox, passas a mesma para o public folder, clicas na foto botão lado direito e fazes obter link público e depois é só colocar aqui normalmente no forum.Não há compressão nenhuma, os mesmos kb ficam quando a foto é partilhada.

Não uso este método, mas vou começar a usar para algumas imagens (fotos), de facto o imguru comprime demais as imagens...com a dropbox a imagem fica com os mesmo kb ou mb com que a guardamos no computador.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Set 2014 às 22:44)

Boa noite 
E acabamos com uma noite agradável depois de um dia abafado 
Tatual:*20.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*92%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Set 2014 às 23:16)

Duas fotos que tirei esta tarde quando ia em direcção a Barcelos.













Quando tirei a segunda foto, passados alguns minutos ficou uma ventania danada naquele local, parecia que ia tudo pelos ares. A célula nos momentos iniciais parecia ter algum potencial, porém nem trovoada teve, enfraqueceu em pouco tempo. Apenas apanhei uma boa carga de água.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2014 às 23:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Duas fotos que tirei esta tarde quando ia em direcção a Barcelos.
> 
> Quando tirei a segunda foto, passados alguns minutos ficou uma ventania danada naquele local, parecia que ia tudo pelos ares. A célula nos momentos iniciais parecia ter algum potencial, porém nem trovoada teve, enfraqueceu em pouco tempo. Apenas apanhei uma boa carga de água.



Esse céu é espectacular 

E de facto, eu não descartaria a hipótese de estar presente uma funnel cloud na última foto, pode ser simplesmente impressão minha, alguém melhor entendido que avalie


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2014 às 01:45)

Boas!
Atuais 20,6ºC com 86% de humidade e vento de SSE.
Deixo algumas fotos desta noite:


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 01:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esse céu é espectacular
> 
> E de facto, eu não descartaria a hipótese de estar presente uma funnel cloud na última foto, pode ser simplesmente impressão minha, alguém melhor entendido que avalie



Realmente com aquele aspecto, as nuvens estariam com movimentos rápidos? Parece um céu daqueles das grandes planícies americanas antes de aparecer um tornado. Tudo depende da velocidade dos movimentos, claro. Bem apanhadas as fotos!


----------



## Paelagius (12 Set 2014 às 01:57)

Impecável! 

Aqui o céu está nublado de modo uniforme. O céu não merece uma fotografia...


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 02:03)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> StormRic, todos os serviços de alojamento na net fazem compressão por vezes excessiva das imagens,a não ser que seja um site especificamente dedicado a fotografia, e aí não há compressão para manter a qualidade das imagens.
> 
> ...



 Obrigado pela dica!  Uso muitos sites mesmo, este é o pior em compressão...


----------



## Névoa (12 Set 2014 às 02:06)

Muitas células a NW da PI, ainda estão muito longe da terra para sabermos o que vai acontecer. Outra mais próxima da costa, a oeste de Viana do Castelo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 02:09)

Névoa disse:


> A minha versão não tem estas opções, imagino que assim o seja por ser gratuita.
> Mas obrigada de qualquer forma, com alguma prática deve ficar mais fácil. Hoje já correu melhor, até já consegui perceber um pouco mais do nosso clima e relevo, talvez



 Mas a minha também é gratuita. Acede-se a este painel de configuração na rodinha dentada em cima à direita.


----------



## Névoa (12 Set 2014 às 02:16)

StormRic disse:


> Mas a minha também é gratuita. Acede-se a este painel de configuração na rodinha dentada em cima à direita.



Eu agora percebi, essa que falas é uma webpage no pc, correcto?A versão que eu uso é uma app para android. A do pc parece ser bem mais friendly, mas dificilmente ligo o pc, dá muito trabalho 

-----------------

Já não vejo a célula de Viana, acho que fugiu para NW. As outras aproximam-se da costa.

edit. A de Viana afinal está sobre Viana agora, eu não a vi há bocado por causa de um erro qualquer, vou ter mais atenção no futuro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Set 2014 às 03:46)

Chove por aqui. 


Ainda há pouco estive lá fora e o céu estava limpo.


----------



## Névoa (12 Set 2014 às 03:55)

A grande fileira de células passou ao largo da nossa costa, acho que nem a Galícia ainda a apanha. Mas também é cedo para termos alguma animação,


----------



## rubenpires93 (12 Set 2014 às 04:08)

Névoa disse:


> A grande fileira de células passou ao largo da nossa costa, acho que nem a Galícia ainda a apanha. Mas também é cedo para termos alguma animação,


Calma ainda é cedo, não estava nada previsto nos modelos para agora!
Mas está já uma frente a chegar que irá afectar nas próximas horas e durante o dia..


----------



## james (12 Set 2014 às 08:41)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui , o ceu esta muito nublado . 

Tatual :  20   ° C

De noite . choveu torrencialmente por volta das 3.00


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Set 2014 às 09:01)

Bom dia
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.
Durante a noite caiu um aguaceiro torrencial por volta das 4


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2014 às 09:41)

Linha de instabilidade em aproximação da costa, ainda deve estar a uns 60km do porto.
Parece ter um fluxo de SSW para NNE..


----------



## Névoa (12 Set 2014 às 10:08)

Está a ir tudo para a Galiza, e já desde ontem (com excepção de uma célula em Viana que pelos vistos deu bastante chuva de madrugada)... Gostaria de saber se as previsões do Estofex estarão a concretizar-se na Galiza, ao menos.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2014 às 10:25)

Para já, e olhando ao satélite, parece tudo muito desorganizado e em aproximação lenta da costa, segue mais numa direção SSW/NNE..vamos ver se mais logo se forma uma linha mais intensa e consistente. 

Sigo com 21.5 ºc actuais e 86 % de humidade, vento fraco de S/SSE.


----------



## ruka (12 Set 2014 às 12:27)

boa célula a SW do Porto...


----------



## Névoa (12 Set 2014 às 13:13)

Cékula a entrar no Porto, já até recebi o alarme. Vem de SW e tem bom ångulo, não deve falhar


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2014 às 13:13)

ruka disse:


> boa célula a SW do Porto...



Já foi uma boa célula com bons topos, neste momento está em rápido declinio e lá vai seguindo mais para N ou NNE.

Por aqui de novo tempo abafado, sigo com 23.8 ºc e 77% de humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2014 às 13:23)

Boas ! 
O vento mudou de S/SSE para SW/WSW e isso fez descer a temperatura que estava nos 25,7ºC para os atuais 23,9ºC !
A humidade segue nos 75%.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2014 às 13:27)

Névoa disse:


> Cékula a entrar no Porto, já até recebi o alarme. Vem de SW e tem bom ångulo, não deve falhar



Falhar não falha, a questão é que se está a dissipar toda.. pelo menos as nuvens altas já cá cantam.. não falham..


----------



## Névoa (12 Set 2014 às 13:44)

Apesar do alarme recebido, receio que agora vá ligeiramente mais para o norte... mesmo assim, deve atingir o Porto. Está é a demorar um bocado.


----------



## Névoa (12 Set 2014 às 14:18)

Snifa disse:


> Falhar não falha, a questão é que se está a dissipar toda.. pelo menos as nuvens altas já cá cantam.. não falham..



Falhei eu, que não vi esta mensagem. Está mesmo a dissipar, isso é que é morrer na praia... eu tinha lido os outros posts, pensei que se tratasse de outra célula. Esta foi mesmo azar :/


----------



## supercell (12 Set 2014 às 14:38)

Nuvem escura a Sudoeste.. e tempo abafado.


----------



## 1337 (12 Set 2014 às 15:21)

Mais do mesmo, 27ºC com 63% de humidade e céu muito nublado


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Set 2014 às 16:21)

Boa tarde
Temp. 25ºC e abafado, céu nublado e HR. 66%


----------



## Paelagius (12 Set 2014 às 17:40)

Boa tarde,

Chuviscou por aqui há um quarto de hora atrás.

Agora faz sol. O céu está mais nubldo à volta excepto para SO.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2014 às 18:03)

Aguaceiro muito curto mas intenso há momentos, acumulou *0.8 mm*

Chovia e fazia sol ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (12 Set 2014 às 19:18)

Boas!
Hoje tivemos mais um dia abafado, com uma temperatura máxima de *27.5ºC* 
Tatual:*22ºC*
Hrelativa:*78%*


----------



## james (12 Set 2014 às 19:22)

Boas ,

Por aqui , tivemos um dia nublado , mas abafado .

De dia , nao choveu , mas de madrugada ocorreu um aguaceiro fortissimo , que acordou toda a gente em minha casa .

Neste momento . observo uma nebulosidade intensa  a entrar vinda de NO .

Tatual :  24 ° C


----------



## Névoa (12 Set 2014 às 21:08)

0 Rain Alarm não para de me enviar alertas, muitos referentes a células próximas daqui. Recebi um agora que fala de chuva na minha localização, mas não está a chover agora. E, até tanto quanto sei, não choveu na Senhora da Hora hoje.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Set 2014 às 21:26)

Na Foz chuviscou pelas 20.15


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 22:46)

Snifa disse:


> Aguaceiro muito curto mas intenso há momentos, acumulou *0.8 mm*
> 
> Chovia e fazia sol ao mesmo tempo.



Havia um arco-íris por perto de certeza a pedir uma


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2014 às 23:18)

Boa noite ! 
Atuais: 20.9ºC , 91% de HR e Vento fraco de SW
Extremos:
tmax 25,7ºC / tmin:19,1ºC  
Rajada máxima de 35kmh
Acumulado:0,3mm
Foto do nascer do sol de hoje (7:09h):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fotos de esta noite :


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 00:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite !
> Atuais: 20.9ºC , 91% de HR e Vento fraco de SW
> Extremos:
> tmax 25,7ºC / tmin:19,1ºC
> ...



 Boas fotos! A cor do nascente típica de humidade elevada. Só falta vir uma boa trovoada porque esse posto de observação tem um horizonte bastante aberto e a técnica está no ponto!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Set 2014 às 00:40)

Boa noite,

Está um noite incrível... Vim de Vespa desde Leça da Palmeira até ao Porto apenas de camisa...

Não tinha ideia da temperatura mas senti que estava mais fresco na Foz do que em Leça. Confirmei agora em estações do weatherunderground e registam 21.3ºC e 19ºC, próximas dos locais mencionados, respetivamente. 

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado. Sigo com Text=21.9ºC e Patm=1018mB. De notar o aumento de pressão atmosférica.

Sou leigo em Meteorologia mas esta frente de massa de ar quente veio mais cedo?


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2014 às 00:58)

StormRic disse:


> Boas fotos! A cor do nascente típica de humidade elevada. Só falta vir uma boa trovoada porque esse posto de observação tem um horizonte bastante aberto e a técnica está no ponto!



Obrigado!!


----------



## Névoa (13 Set 2014 às 01:29)

As saídas do ecmw têm, continuamente, aumentado nas máximas, de forma que temperaturas ligeiramente mais amenas provavelmente só no outono. E isso a falar das máximas, porque as mínimas vão continuar esta desgraça.

Aqui na Senhora da Hora também está bastante quente.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2014 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

então como tem sido essa tempestade de nivel 1, ou alerta laranja que foi indicada .... já chegou a chover ao menos ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Set 2014 às 09:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> então como tem sido essa tempestade de nivel 1, ou alerta laranja que foi indicada .... já chegou a chover ao menos ?



Aqui ainda não choveu nada.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2014 às 09:58)

Meteofan disse:


> Aqui ainda não choveu nada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Set 2014 às 10:06)

Aurélio disse:


>



Estou confiante que durante a próxima semana teremos um bom evento, mas para hoje não esperava nada.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2014 às 10:24)

Meteofan disse:


> Estou confiante que durante a próxima semana teremos um bom evento, mas para hoje não esperava nada.



Creio que amanhã ainda podem ter uma situação razoável de instabilidade, mas depois na Terça e Quarta serão os principais dias de instabilidade, cujo Cape foi bastante reduzido pelo GFS nesta run, mas que a instabilidade vai durar toda a semana com muito maior probabilidade de chuva no litoral oeste em especial a norte de Sines que serão acompanhados por trovoadas.

Aqui no Algarve ainda está tudo muito na corda bamba mas vamos ver o que acontece ...

Mas resumidamente, creio que para aí terás uma bela semana de instabilidade !


----------



## james (13 Set 2014 às 10:41)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui . esta um dia de verao com a temperatura a subir bem . ja vai nos 22 ° C .

Instabilidade e que continua muito fraca , como foi durante toda a semana .

Ao menos tem valido pelas belas formacoes nublosas que tem percorrido o ceu .


----------



## Jawa (13 Set 2014 às 12:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, então como tem sido essa tempestade de nivel 1, ou alerta laranja que foi indicada .... já chegou a chover ao menos ?



Tempestade de nível 1 ? Alerta laranja onde? Eram oficiais? Podes colocar aqui os mapas?


----------



## AndrePereira (13 Set 2014 às 12:24)

O que esperar hoje para o litoral norte?
Parece-me que a chuva e um cenario distante..


----------



## supercell (13 Set 2014 às 12:46)

Dia de sol e calor, espera se que algumas células no oceano nos venham fazer uma visitinha...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 13:07)

A última imagem de satélite mostram já em processo de formação trovoadas que tendem a intensificar-se durante a tarde. Como sabem onde irão aparecer é uma lotaria, neste momento aproximam-se do litoral norte e já há descargas eléctricas na vizinha Galiza.


----------



## AndrePereira (13 Set 2014 às 13:12)

Infelizmente o pessoal da galiza leva sempre com o ''grosso''.. Lol.. Como eu as vezes gostava de la viver.. xD


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2014 às 16:25)

Belo dia de sol e temperatura agradável por aqui.



Por enquanto está bom para os preparativos da noite branca aqui em Braga (festa que mete centenas de milhares), veremos como vai estar à noite.


----------



## PauloSR (13 Set 2014 às 17:09)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Belo dia de sol e temperatura agradável por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> Por enquanto está bom para os preparativos da noite branca aqui em Braga (festa que mete centenas de milhares), veremos como vai estar à noite.



Belíssimo dia e temperatura agradável pelo centro de Braga!!! Mas espera-se algo especial para a noite (meteorologicamente falando)?! Não tenho andado muito a par das previsões/fórum por questões laborais. Hoje também temos as Feiras Novas em Ponte de Lima, que vai roubar malta à noite branca de Braga...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Set 2014 às 20:53)

pasmaceira para variar o centro fica com o espectáculo todo... 
pode ser que durante o inverno sejamos recompensados..


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2014 às 22:50)

Boas noites, 

acabei de ver um clarão a Oeste proveniente de células sobre o mar 

Neste momento 19.9 ºc e 88% de humidade.

Deixo uma foto que fiz esta tarde pelas 19h na praia do Cabo do Mundo, perto de Leça da Palmeira. 

30 segundos de exposição usando o filtro densidade neutra Lee de 10 stops.


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Set 2014 às 00:06)

Celula com nucleo vermelho a entrar a sul de Aveiro.. Ainda ha 30 min fui ver o radar e nao tinha la nada.. ^^

EDIT: Grandes clarões a SW/O de Águeda.. Por Aveiro deve estar engraçado..


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 00:09)

http://webcam.renatocasqueira.com:347/


----------



## jpmartins (14 Set 2014 às 00:17)

Ja ouço trovões ao longe. Começaw chover


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 00:18)

Já ouvi 2 trovões!!!


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2014 às 00:19)

AndrePereira disse:


> Celula com nucleo vermelho a entrar a sul de Aveiro.. Ainda ha 30 min fui ver o radar e nao tinha la nada.. ^^
> 
> EDIT: Grandes clarões a SW/O de Águeda.. Por Aveiro deve estar engraçado..



Vi agora mesmo, grande clarão a sul Sw


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Set 2014 às 00:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já ouvi 2 trovões!!!



Começei por ve-los, mas agora tb ja sao bem audiveis.. Esta algo longe daqui de Águeda.. Nota-se bem que estao mais para as vossas zonas.


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 00:27)

Deram duas bombas valentes. E vai continuando mas mais tranquilo. Também caíram uns pingos. A célula agora já vai a ONO e portanto já só se vêm alguns clarões às vezes na webcam.


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Set 2014 às 00:30)

CptRena disse:


> Deram duas bombas valentes. E vai continuando mas mais tranquilo. Também caíram uns pingos. A célula agora já vai a ONO e portanto já só se vêm alguns clarões às vezes na webcam.



Continuam audiveis.. Mas sim, os claroes passam gradualmente para NO.. Pode ser que chegue com boa intensidade ao Porto..


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 00:34)

Aqui já não os ouço. Já foi tudo lá para cima. A ver se se forma mais alguma entretanto  Deu mesmo agora um flash mais intenso


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 00:36)

Boa noite, 

Acabei de ver um clarão.


----------



## Teles (14 Set 2014 às 00:36)

Vamos lá Snifa ehehehe


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Set 2014 às 00:37)

CptRena disse:


> Aqui já não os ouço. Já foi tudo lá para cima. A ver se se forma mais alguma entretanto  Deu mesmo agora um flash mais intenso




pelo que eu vejo das imagens de radar e de satelite, isto pode ter sido so uma amostra.. vamos aguardar para ver..  
ja vi mais hoje do que os dias todos que o ipma colocou em aviso amarelo com as ditas trovoadas.. xD


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 00:39)

Grande clarão a sul há menos de minuto!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 00:41)




----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 00:44)

Fantásticas!


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 00:44)

Belas fotos que já aqui estão. O ambiente é favorável à proliferação de células, pelo menos o Skew-T para Aveiro assim o indica. Agora é ver onde se dará o gatilho.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2014 às 00:49)

Já ronca e bem!


----------



## james (14 Set 2014 às 00:57)

Boa noite,

Ceu limpo . 

Vento fraco .

Tatual : 15  ° C

HR : 91 %

Por aqui , foi uma semana de autentico fiasco no que diz respeito a instabilidade . E da - me a sensacao que a proxima semana vai pelo mesmo caminho . 

Tive dias muito melhores em julho e agosto .

Parece - me que , para ter animacao a serio , vou ter que esperar por outubro ou novembro .


----------



## joaoamares1 (14 Set 2014 às 00:58)

Boas pessoal estou no telemovel e nao consigo aceder ao rain alarm existe possilbilidades dessa celula ou outra  antingira zona do geres nestas proximas horas abraços


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 00:59)

Falhei um agora mesmo enquanto testava as definições


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 01:01)

joaoamares1 disse:


> Boas pessoal estou no telemovel e nao consigo aceder ao rain alarm existe possilbilidades dessa celula ou outra  antingira zona do geres nestas proximas horas abraços



João são muito imprevisíveis estes fenómenos, podem surgir células muito rapidamente por isso sim existe possibilidade, mas não me parece muito provável.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 01:03)




----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 01:04)

Paelagius disse:


> Falhei um agora mesmo enquanto testava as definições



Também me aconteceu há pouco ..


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Set 2014 às 01:05)

ja estava a achar estranho.. Litoral norte e centro com aviso amarelo de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas..


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 01:07)

Bem por aqui nem trovoada nem chuva, nada, pasmaceira total  Há pouco ouvi uns foguetes fiquei logo em alerta pensei que fosse trovoada, mas era falso alarme heheh


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:07)

Aqui esta céu limpo e mesmo no horizonte não parece nada tenebroso por enquanto..


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:10)

João Paulo estas voltado para que direcção?


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 01:13)

Passou tudo ao lado... e cheira a queimado o que é no mínimo estranho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 01:15)

paelagius disse:


> joão paulo estas voltado para que direcção?



ssw


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 01:27)

Já chove por aqui !!


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:27)

Obrigado. Acabo de ver um Clarão a 214º SW da minha posição. Parece-me que vai passar ao largo...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:29)

Outro... Malditas construções...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:30)

E mais outro...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:32)

Estão a tornar-se mais frequentes.. Mas estão longe...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:35)

Mais outro... Eu não vejo nada a não ser claridade a SW W. Nem os oiço...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 01:38)

Sim agora estão mais para  SW ou WSW!


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 01:39)

Ora ai vem alguma chuvinha parece-me olhando ao rain alarm, vamos ver se apanho alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:40)

Estão muito longe. A temperatura pareceu-me ter baixado agora repentinamente...


----------



## dj_teko (14 Set 2014 às 01:41)

Longe mas vem, so ver se passa por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 01:41)

Devo ter o meu Pluviômetro com algum problema ... Há pouco choveu uns 3min e nada acumulou?!


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:44)

dj_teko disse:


> Longe mas vem, so ver se passa por aqui



Apenas vi o céu iluminado numa parte do horizonte.. Isso não tem a mesma graça... Acabo de ver outro a 200º SSW. O vento rodou agora... Aguardando pelo desenrolar de novos acontecimentos...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:45)

E mais outro... Começo a ponderar sair de casa se aproximarem-se...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:47)

Mais outro... Desta vez a S


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 01:48)

WSW 246º


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:49)

Mais outro... SW...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Set 2014 às 01:50)

confirmo a temperatura tem baixado..
aquela celula ao largo de cascais quer me parecer que vai varrer o litoral centro e norte espero nao estar enganado...


----------



## dj_teko (14 Set 2014 às 01:51)

off topic sou so eu ou as horas dos posts estao erradas ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 01:52)

dj_teko disse:


> off topic sou so eu ou as horas dos posts estao erradas ?



És só tu, as horas estão corretas...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 01:52)

dj_teko disse:


> off topic sou so eu ou as horas dos posts estao erradas ?


Eu vejo os teus posts com as horas certas.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 01:55)

Sinto-me tentado a sair de casa.. Estou a vê-los a passar para lá do outro lado do prédio (W NW). Alguem do Porto a pensar fazer o mesmo?


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 01:58)

Não me tentes...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 02:01)

Outro a W. Bem, é mais forte do que eu... Vou fazer-me então até à Foz/Matosinhos/Leça. Volto a responder quando estiver no local. Até já.


----------



## Stinger (14 Set 2014 às 02:01)

As células estao a ir pela costa ou vão passar mesmo pelo Porto a dentro ?


----------



## pdf (14 Set 2014 às 02:02)

Bem, estou com a máquina ligada ao EOS Utility a disparar no conforto do computador, mas já por três vezes as luzes apareceram quando o shutter fez release... não estou com sorte hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 02:06)

Stinger disse:


> As células estao a ir pela costa ou vão passar mesmo pelo Porto a dentro ?



Estão todas a passar ao largo.


----------



## dj_teko (14 Set 2014 às 02:12)

tudo ao largo mesmo mas sao constantes


http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/leca-da-palmeira/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Set 2014 às 02:17)

festival de descargas eletricas no alto mar! brutal


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Set 2014 às 02:20)

Chuva forte neste momento. Ha bocado ainda ouvi uns estouros.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 02:22)

A reportar desde o forte de são joão na Foz. Acabo de ver apenas um depois de longa espera. Vento a soprar de SE.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Set 2014 às 02:26)

Relâmpagos a SO


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 02:26)

Paelagius disse:


> A reportar desde o forte de são joão na Foz. Acabo de ver apenas um depois de longa espera. Vento a soprar de SE.



Podes-te manter no local pois vais ter por onde fotografar à partida 

Tens 4 células ao largo da costa pela zona do Porto, duas delas ainda não dissiparam, mas perderam consistência, mas tens mais duas a ganhar consistência para WSW 

Sentido de deslocação das nuvens SW - NE


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 02:31)

Obrigado informação digo muito útil. Apenas claroes. W e NW. Começa a pingar..


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 02:34)

começa a chover


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 02:35)

Começa a chover na foz..


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 02:36)

OESTE


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 02:44)

Chuva forte e levantou vento !!


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 02:45)

Paelagius disse:


> Obrigado informação digo muito útil. Apenas claroes. W e NW. Começa a pingar..



De nada companheiro, gostaria que me fizessem o mesmo 
Como tenho uma fonte que me indica o estado das nuvens consigo acrescentar informação para vocês utilizarem 
O radar do IPMA ficou off caso não saibam!

INFO: Convecção a aumentar sobre o atlântico a célula de que te falava anteriormente de WSW passou a ficar paralelamente sobre a costa e neste momento está grande a W e com enorme desenvolvimento, pois foi repentino em cerca de 15mints. no sat. aumentou para o dobro  
O núcleo da célula encontra-se a sensivelmente 100km da costa.


----------



## Stinger (14 Set 2014 às 02:46)

Aqui em Gondomar deu para ver que as nuvens iam para o interior e norte


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 02:47)

João Paulo o que tu vês são daqui apenas meros claroes desde daqui. Começa a chover outra vez.


----------



## filipeoliveira (14 Set 2014 às 02:48)

Vi à momentos uns Flashes na direcção de Braga!!


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 02:51)

Claroes e barco a toda a brita a dar entrada na barra do douro. Deve estar duro ao longe...


----------



## Stinger (14 Set 2014 às 02:51)

Ouvi agora um trovão !!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 02:52)

Agora que me ia deitar é que começou a roncar!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 02:54)

Paelagius disse:


> João Paulo o que tu vês são daqui apenas meros claroes desde daqui. Começa a chover outra vez.



Pois , para já ainda foram só clarões .. 
Vamos ver se aparece algo melhor !


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 03:05)

A aproximarem-se mas parecem ser descargas entre nuvens..


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 03:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pois , para já ainda foram só clarões ..
> Vamos ver se aparece algo melhor !



Pois isto é um pouco "lotaria". Independentemente disso a partir de agora em toda a faixa litoral desde Norte de Setúbal até à Galiza a instabilidade irá intensificar junto de terra. É esperar ver o que acontece e quem são os contemplados


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 03:16)

Dava-me jeito encontrar um daqueles postos para os dejetos dos animais.. Preciso de um saco para proteger a camera. Já encontro descargas concentradas a NW.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 03:20)

Finalmente oico o primeiro ronco.. Quem estiver em Matosinhos ou Leça que confirme se estão a W de vocês.


----------



## dj_teko (14 Set 2014 às 03:22)

estou a acompanhar pela web cam nao te consigo dizer exactamente


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 03:26)

Imagem SAT24 actual:


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 03:32)

Não consigo ver a imagem alguém pode descrever +-? Por aqui o céu abriu.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 03:35)

Paelagius disse:


> Não consigo ver a imagem alguém pode descrever +-? Por aqui o céu abriu.



Abriu sim, mas de SW poderá nascer algo esperar mais umas actualizações do sat 

Tudo o que consegues ver agora é para NNW; NW mas estas já estão a perder alguma consistência.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Set 2014 às 03:36)

Relâmpagos a SO, O, S


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 03:40)

Obrigado. Estava prestes a mandar report a dizer que ia abandonar a base justamente porque desde há algum tempo que não vejo actividade para NW.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Set 2014 às 03:40)

Vento fraco S, bastante conectividade a SO


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 03:46)

Paelagius disse:


> Obrigado. Estava prestes a mandar report a dizer que ia abandonar a base justamente porque desde há algum tempo que não vejo actividade para NW.



Update: Acabo de ver actualização da lista de CB's e de facto para WSW de Aveiro começa a querer ganhar consistência e em formação um CB que daqui a um bocado irá para as tuas bandas, tal como suspeitava. 

Movimentação Nuvens: Algo entre o SW - NE & SSW - NNE

Edit: A célula a NW/WNW ganhou de novo consistência e já estão a nascer pequenos CB's ao largo de praticamente toda a costa de PT desde SW de Sagres até à Galiza


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 03:49)

Continuo no local. Apenas desmontei o arsenal e desde então apenas vi mais dois claroes.. Confirma-se o que dizia.. Vou esperar em casa pela que vier de S uma vez que a minha varanda fica voltada 180S e estou mais alto já não se justifica a minha presença aqui na rua. Até já. Vento sopra fraco de E.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 04:44)

Segue o resumo de alguns - porque a maioria foram clarões - momentos captados


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Set 2014 às 04:56)

Cheguei agora da noite branca em Braga e parece que o São Pedro nos perdoou, aquela célula que passou em Barcelos foi mesmo de raspão, ainda vi vários clarões mas só caíram umas pingas Ia ser o caos com tanta gente que estava.


Pelo caminho o show eléctrico daquelas células a oeste foi contínuo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 07:20)

Noite sem chuva por aqui. Agora céu muito nublado...


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 08:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> OESTE



 espectáculo feérico, ambiente perfeito com a luz bem controlada!


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2014 às 08:53)

Bom dia, ouvem-se potentes trovões vindos de Oeste neste momento, muito escuro!


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 08:54)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia, ouvem-se potentes trovões vindos de Oeste neste momento, muito escuro!


Será possível eu estar a ouvir essa trovoada daqui? Parece-me ouvir trovoes muito distantes de vez em quando


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2014 às 08:56)

Meteofan disse:


> Será possível eu estar a ouvir essa trovoada daqui? Parece-me ouvir trovoes muito distantes de vez em quando



Os trovões são muito fortes e frequentes, grande célula a Oeste, sim penso que é possível ouvir aí nessa zona também


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2014 às 09:06)

célula brutal!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 09:07)

Snifa disse:


> Os trovões são muito fortes e frequentes, grande célula a Oeste, sim penso que é possível ouvir aí nessa zona também



Então deve ser isso. O litoral Norte hoje amanhece com festa


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 09:08)

Céu majestoso !


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2014 às 09:10)

Já coloco fotos, neste momento chove e troveja!


----------



## dj_teko (14 Set 2014 às 09:11)

E td o vento levou já passou boa passagem


----------



## quimdabrita (14 Set 2014 às 09:11)

Chuva, céu muito carregado e trovões ao longe. Alguém sabe a direcção da célula?


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 09:12)

Snifa penso que o grosso tá a passar a norte da tua posição, aliás toda o litoral a Norte do Porto neste momento segungo o Rain Alarm éstá com forte instabilidade 

EDIT:Olhando para W já consigo ver as células que estão neste momento perto do Porto, parecem ser imponentes.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 09:15)

Forte aguaceiro


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 09:22)

Vai passar de raspão parece na minha zona. Céu já muito escuro, em contraste com o que acontecia há dez minutos atrás, em que estava quase limpo.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 09:29)




----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2014 às 09:30)

Chuva forte com trovoada neste momento1

Cá ficam as fotos, um dos melhores céus que já vi!



















Chove torrencialmente com gotas grossas!

Já está tudo encharcado! Troveja!


----------



## james (14 Set 2014 às 09:35)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui , amanhecer com bastante chuva e trovoada ( afinal tambem veio para aqui alguma coisa  ) .

Neste momento , continua a chover e a trovejar .

Tatual :  17  °  C


----------



## james (14 Set 2014 às 09:39)

Fortissimo trovao que deitou a luz abaixo  ! ! !


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2014 às 09:39)

Para complementar as fotos anteriores cá fica um pormenor mais aproximado da célula:






De referir que esta linha avançou sobre terra com grande velocidade, o vento estava de Sul e rodou bruscamente para Oeste com rajadas, as nuvens passaram temporariamente a vir de Oeste/WSW com o avanço da frente de trovoadas!

Neste momento volta a chover forte e grosso!  Vi um grande relâmpago para NW


----------



## guimeixen (14 Set 2014 às 09:47)

Por aqui por Braga já chove bem e também já se ouvem alguns trovões.
Mais logo ponho fotos.


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2014 às 09:51)

Bom dia!
Pela imagem de satélite,vai cair forte aí para a zona litoral norte.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 09:54)

Forte aguaceiro.


----------



## meteoamador (14 Set 2014 às 09:56)

Boas 

Cenário por aqui:







Ouvem-se uns roucos ao longe e caem umas pingas grossas. 

Ontem enquanto vinha de Ponte de lima ainda vi umas belas descargas a O.

Tatual 17.4 ºC


----------



## PauloSR (14 Set 2014 às 10:03)

Chove torrencialmente pela Povoa de Lanhoso


----------



## Illusion4u (14 Set 2014 às 10:08)

Zona da Maia, ás 9:10h


----------



## filipeoliveira (14 Set 2014 às 10:17)

Começa aqui em força.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Set 2014 às 10:24)

Boas,

a trovoada também passou por cá há cerca de 20 minutos, com chuva forte a acompanhar.


Neste momento chove moderadamente.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2014 às 10:24)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Por aqui , amanhecer com bastante chuva e trovoada ( afinal tambem veio para aqui alguma coisa  ) .
> 
> ...


vais-me dizer que nunca vai para aí nada não?


----------



## filipeoliveira (14 Set 2014 às 10:25)

Aqui de momento chove torrencialmente, ouviu-se um ou dois trovões e mais nada.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Set 2014 às 10:34)

Bom dia Caros Colegas,

Depois da noite "Branca" em Braga temos agora o dia "Negro". 

Tive direito por cá ao festival engraçado por volta das 9H50: Aguaçeiros fortes, Trovoada com algumas roncadas fortes por perto, rajadas moderadas de vento durante alguns segundos.

Atualmente tudo bem mais calmo.

Domingo a começar bem com este aperitivo convectivo, vamos aguardar pela ementa principal: precipitação generosa a partir de 4aFeira paro o nosso cantinho do Baixo Minho.

Cmps.


----------



## Névoa (14 Set 2014 às 10:40)

Eu estava ocupada quando a célula passou, mas salvo erro não choveu aqui quando as nuvens escuras passaram, mas sim, e apenas moderadamente por breves minutos, quando o céu já estava mais  limpo. Depois saiu o sol, que ainda perdura...

Para mim o mais importante é que está nais fresco, ontem foi um dia de muito sol e calor, que passei na Feira Medieval de Leça do Balio - algo a não perder, aliás


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 10:44)

Muita chuva que caiu por aqui, acompanhada de rajadas fortes.

Algumas fotos que tirei momentos antes de começar a descarregar:


----------



## guimeixen (14 Set 2014 às 10:45)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2014 às 10:54)

Por aqui também andam belas fotos! Grandes "Whale's Mouth" captadas!! (redimensionem é as fotos para os 800 de lado maior, senão ficam grandes demais para a página... )


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2014 às 11:09)

Essas nuvens são bem ameaçadoras!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 11:20)

Boas, 

Parece que perdi a animação matutina! Por agora algum sol ainda vai conseguindo espreitar mas está a fechar.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2014 às 11:33)

Está a trovejar de novo, foi audível agora mesmo um trovão vindo de Oeste!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 11:48)

Não ouvi nada por aqui, deve estar mais a norte. Só vejo nuvens fantásticas a passar a grande velocidade! Uma manhã em cheio para a minha máquina!


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 12:35)

Aguaceiro a cair agora aqui

http://webcam.renatocasqueira.com:347/


----------



## stormiday (14 Set 2014 às 13:05)

Bom dia.

Por estes lados apenas céu ameaçador, nem chuva nem uma trovoadinha...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2014 às 13:41)

Relatos de chuva e trovoada neste momento na Trofa.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2014 às 13:46)

Mais um registo que fiz  do fantástico céu desta manhã, grandes texturas, tonalidades e contrastes que o céu apresentava:







Neste momento são visíveis células sobre o mar

Quando a célula passou uma grande escuridão abateu-se pela Cidade


----------



## stormy (14 Set 2014 às 14:02)

Snifa disse:


> Mais um registo que fiz  do fantástico céu desta manhã, grandes texturas, tonalidades e contrastes que o céu apresentava:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma bela foto de uma "whale´s mouth"


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 14:18)

Hoje cerca das 3h :
















Atuais : 24,7ºc , HR59%  e vento moderado de SW


----------



## JazCrazy (14 Set 2014 às 14:45)

Bom dia,

Hoje pelas 9:30 da manha, aqui em famalicao, houve chuva da grossa acompanhada por rajadas fortes e trovoada. A minha estação meteorologica registou rajadas de 97km/h. Parecia um mini furação. Passou passados uns 10 a 15 min e tudo desaparaceu como apareceu.

Alguem sentiu o mesmo por estas bandas???


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 15:08)

Vento de SUL ,Rajada de 43kmh !
EDIT: 49kmh SSW


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 15:31)

Boas,

Muito sol e algum vento por aqui a acompanhar a magnífica sequência de formações nebulosas que há horas vai passado sobre Gaia e Porto.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 15:40)

Como o joão paulo disse e eu confirmo aqui, as rajadas passaram por aqui agora. Desenvolvimento a SE e E.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 15:42)

Há uma bela bigorna em formação mesmo em frente à minha janela!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 15:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Há uma bela bigorna em formação mesmo em frente à minha janela!



Em que direção?


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 15:45)

Sul, sobre Gaia. Deve estar por cima de ti!


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 15:47)

Fui fotografa,la. Esta sobre o monte da virgem.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 15:49)

Entretanto vai deslocando-se para NE. Outra em formação por cima da zona do shopping arrábida.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 15:52)

Já está a desaparecer. Foi de curta duração...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 15:56)

já a estou ver,  está mesmo aqui em cima !


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Set 2014 às 16:06)

Mas gigantesca carga de água! :O Parecia que ia tudo com a água! Isto acompanhado por 3 trovões muito fortes.
P.S: também caiu granizo...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 16:13)




----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 16:24)

Célula a NNE de aveiro :


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 16:24)

Era essa mesmo Pedro.  Mais logo coloco algumas das muitas fotos que tenho feito hoje, tem sido um fartote!


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 16:36)

Quando o ar à altitude de voo é instável...


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Set 2014 às 16:41)

É pena hoje que se estão a formar boas células o movimento destas voltou a ser SO-NE.


Aqui no litoral está bom para vê-las desfilar no interior.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Set 2014 às 16:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> É pena hoje que se estão a formar boas células o movimento destas voltou a ser SO-NE.
> Aqui no litoral está bom para vê-las desfilar no interior.



Aqui apanhei com uma mesmo em cheio! 
Ttaual:*21.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*78%*


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 16:57)

O vento começa a soprar moderado. de SSW.

João Paulo, a SE de nós, por cima das nuvens está uma bigorna. Nuvens, por enquanto parecem inofensivas, em aproximação de SO.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 17:12)

Sim , está a E/NE de mim! 
NA zona da vila d`Este/ avintes.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 17:13)

Uma é pouco... 90ºE


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 17:18)

Céu a parecer ficar carregadinho para E...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 17:44)

As gaivotas começaram de repente a invadir os telhados, será que estão a pressentir alguma coisa? 
Há mais nuvens no céu mas estão longe de ser ameaçadoras.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 18:14)

17:15H


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 18:48)

Trovoada do dia 10 de Setembro (que passou aqui de raspão)

A qualidade dói um pouco nos olhos, mas o telemóvel é o que há cá (seria ótpimo que ele não me rebentasse a exposição na maioria das fotos) 




























As gaivotas seguiam no "olho" entre as duas células, a N e a S


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 19:24)

Está uma valente célula a SE!!


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 19:27)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está uma valente célula a SE!!



Deves estar a ver o topo da que está agora a passar a ESE de Anadia, penso eu. É um bicharoco valente


----------



## joaoamares1 (14 Set 2014 às 19:30)

Malta previsoes para esta noite para braga!??


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 19:31)

CptRena disse:


> Deves estar a ver o topo da que está agora a passar a ESE de Anadia, penso eu. É um bicharoco valente



sim ! deve ser essa ...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 19:33)

É gigante! Vejo mammatus por baixo!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 19:36)

joaoamares1 disse:


> Malta previsoes para esta noite para braga!??



Se houver formação de alguma célula, talvez possa haver trovoada.


----------



## joaoamares1 (14 Set 2014 às 19:38)

Miguel96 disse:


> Se houver formação de alguma célula, talvez possa haver trovoada.



Estiver agora a ver o gfs e nao me parece mt provavel!!! mas espero de tudo!!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2014 às 19:40)

joaoamares1 disse:


> Estiver agora a ver o gfs e nao me parece mt provavel!!! mas espero de tudo!!


Mas o gfs falha ás vezes muito!


----------



## joaoamares1 (14 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas o gfs falha ás vezes muito!



Eu sei que sim existe alguma "bixa" em Direcção para ca??


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2014 às 19:48)

joaoamares1 disse:


> Eu sei que sim existe alguma "bixa" em Direcção para ca??


é possível que sim, mas também pode não acontecer nada, é ir acompanhando, eu por exemplo neste momento é tudo ao lado


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 19:51)

Pôr do sol com cumulonimbus e cumulus congestus


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 20:05)

João Pedro disse:


> É gigante! Vejo mammatus por baixo!



Exatamente! Estou a selecionar as fotos já meto aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Nunca tinha visto tal coisa.  Foi realmente uma excelente forma de acabar a sessão fotográfica do dia!  Agora é começar a selecionar, vai ser difícil...


----------



## supercell (14 Set 2014 às 20:08)

Bem, após um pouco ausente, Sábado com alguma instabilidade a passar ao largo de Aveiro, hoje Domingo alguma instabilidade com mais chuva.
 De resto espero que as células a Oeste continuem o seu percurso até ao nosso litoral...


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 20:09)

19:43 SE


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 20:13)

Brutalíssima!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 20:23)

Boas!  Deixo aqui umas fotos da imponente célula que passou a SE de Gaia/Porto.
Fotos tiradas da varanda:









Já no telhado do prédio tirei estas:













Local onde tenho a EM instalada:


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 20:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!  Deixo aqui umas fotos da imponente célula que passou a SE de Gaia/Porto.
> Fotos tiradas da varanda:
> 
> Já no telhado do prédio tirei estas:
> ...



 parabéns! essa células devem ter actividade eléctrica. Ponto de observação panorâmico!


----------



## Paelagius (14 Set 2014 às 20:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!  Deixo aqui umas fotos da imponente célula que passou a SE de Gaia/Porto.



Gosto mais da tua perspectiva sob a nuvem do que a minha de lado


----------



## pdf (14 Set 2014 às 20:35)

Agora em Matosinhos está este anoitecer:


----------



## supercell (14 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Pelo Sat24 acho que ainda vamos ter animação esta noite... Vamos acompanhar.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Set 2014 às 21:20)

supercell disse:


> Pelo Sat24 acho que ainda vamos ter animação esta noite... Vamos acompanhar.



Espero bem que sim, porque este evento por aqui, muito pouco se pode contar


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 21:24)

supercell disse:


> Pelo Sat24 acho que ainda vamos ter animação esta noite... Vamos acompanhar.



Se nenhuma destas células se dissipar, esta noite iremos ver trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Set 2014 às 21:31)

Boas,

foto que tirei ontem à tarde. Fenómeno óptico chamado circumhorizon:







Fotos de hoje:


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 22:03)

Célula a SO, ali a O da Figueira da Foz. O outflow já começa a cobrir aqui e penso que já se vêem alguns flashes de vez em quando.
Talvez trovões também algo abafados, mas pode ser rebentamento de ondas no mar, que com esta corrente de SO traz o barulho.
Ou o barulho de foguetes, acho que se calhar é mais isso, de outra festa que há ali para o Sul. Aqui a paróquia também está em festa  E hoje é noite de fogo.

A célula tem vindo a intensificar-se. É uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## quimdabrita (14 Set 2014 às 22:06)

Há pouco ao passar na Trofa pude ver uma zona bastante activa com relâmpagos sucessivos.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2014 às 22:07)

Boa noite.

Mas que belo acompanhamento e que fantásticas fotos temos aqui no tópico do litoral norte.
Parabéns a todos por estes momentos

Eu cá tenho andado desaparecido, mergulhado noutros afazeres (e no período pós -férias) mas sempre a deitar um olho ao fórum - mas menos do que seria normal.

Hoje o dia começou com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, desconhecendo se existiu trovoada.
Apenas tive um acumulado de 5,1 mm.
O céu alternou entre o parcialmente nublado (nuvens médias e altas) e o céu muito nublado, por algumas células bem escuras, carregadas, mas que tiveram sempre o condão de deixar apenas precipitação residual.
Não foi certamente o verão que muitos de nós almejávamos, mas este final é certamente mais ao contento daqueles que pretendem emoções "meteorológicamente" agitadas.

*Tatual: 15,5ºC
Hr: 86%*​
Uma boa semana para todos.


----------



## stormiday (14 Set 2014 às 23:02)

Boa noite.
Pelos lados de Fermentelos/Águeda é uma pasmaceira sem igual. Tudo tem passado ao nosso lado, que tédio!
Sigo com 18.4º, vento de ESE a 9.8km/h e 1013.1mbar (a subir).

Já não espero mais nada de diferente para o resto da noite no entanto a esperança continua.


----------



## stormiday (14 Set 2014 às 23:06)

Não sei se já repararam mas na zona de Barcelona deve ser qualquer coisa fora de normal em termos de trovoada.
Tenho acompanhado através do Blitzortung e a primeira vez que vi foi hoje cerca das 12h e já nessa altura havia bastantes relâmpagos e esteve assim toda a tarde.

Há gente com sorte.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 23:15)

Bom, cá fica uma seleção de 33 das mais de 200 fotos do dia , desde a manhã até ao entardecer.

11 de cada vez, para não se zangarem comigo! 



Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 23:23)

Mais onze...



Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 23:29)

E as últimas.



Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vapor de água - Porto, 14-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## jpmartins (14 Set 2014 às 23:32)

Está a trovejar a norte


----------



## stormiday (14 Set 2014 às 23:42)

jpmartins disse:


> Está a trovejar a norte



Sim, também já vi mas está tão longe


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 23:49)

Parceceu-me ter ouvido agora um trovão ...
OU será foguetes..


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 23:56)

João Pedro disse:


> E as últimas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Essa célula com Mammatus não foi uma que aqui passou na zona?


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 00:01)

Já vi 2 flash's ! Ainda Não sei a direção ...


----------



## stormiday (15 Set 2014 às 00:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já vi 2 flash's ! Ainda Não sei a direção ...



Eu já vi a O e NE da minha posição.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 00:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Essa célula com Mammatus não foi uma que aqui passou na zona?



Sim! Passou na zona de Anadia/ Águeda


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 00:14)

Célula a OSO/O do porto!
JÁ vi 4 clarões.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2014 às 00:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sim! Passou na zona de Anadia/ Águeda



Pois de facto parece um grande bicho mas ficou inibida, aqui deu só chuva moderada a forte e vento moderado, e antes de passar por aqui e por Anadia, só deu meia dúzia de raios, isto pelo IPMA.


----------



## james (15 Set 2014 às 00:19)

Boa noite ,

Intensa atividade eletrica por aqui ,muitos relampagos !

Esta uma celula a entrar rapidamente por terra vinda de NO , a trazer muita atividade eletrica . a iluminar a noite .

O vento a aumentar tambem de intensidade .


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Set 2014 às 00:20)

Aqui nao se passa nada para ja.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2014 às 00:26)

Tudo calmíssimo por aqui!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2014 às 00:31)

A imagem de satélite está muito interessante para o nosso canto


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 00:41)

jpmartins disse:


> A imagem de satélite está muito interessante para o nosso canto



Sim de facto está bem interessante a oeste, belas células e bem activas.


Gostava que chegassem cá ainda de noite mas não me parece.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 01:54)

Chove bastante!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 02:52)

Célula a norte com trovoada, já vi alguns clarões.



Edit(3:42): reparei que a célula que estava a norte daqui não provocou descargas. Acho que os clarões que vi foram da célula que estava a oeste de Vigo há uma hora atrás. Estava a achar estranho nem sequer se ouvirem os trovões. A nebulosidade baixa tb não ajuda muito.


----------



## Stinger (15 Set 2014 às 05:20)

Aguaceiro por aqui agora


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2014 às 05:28)

Forte aguaceiro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 05:42)

Aguaceiro bem forte por aqui!


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2014 às 06:26)

Manhã de aguaceiros.

Bem vindo sejam!


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2014 às 07:03)

Bom dia, 

bons roncos e muito escuro com alguns relâmpagos a Oeste e NW.


----------



## james (15 Set 2014 às 07:26)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui , noite e inicio da manha com aguaceiros e trovoadas .

Chove quase sem parar desde as 4 e meia .


----------



## james (15 Set 2014 às 07:59)

Chove torrencialmente !


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Set 2014 às 09:25)

Aqui por Ponte de Lima chuva torrencial tocada a muito vento! Mais chuva a atrapalhar as Feiras Novas de Ponte de Lima...


----------



## Névoa (15 Set 2014 às 09:51)

Aqui mais um dia a passar tudo ao lado. Isso e o ecmw a tirar muita precipitação a partir de quarta e a carregar nas máximas.  A única coisa boa é assinalar uma diminuição gradual das mínimas  a partir dia 18. Já fazia falta termos algo mais parecido com o que foi o verão até setembro...


----------



## PauloSR (15 Set 2014 às 10:56)

Manhã bem calminha, comparativamente à madrugada! De momento, brilha timidamente o sol...

Hoje por volta das 2h30, chovia diluvianamente no troço da EN entre Ponte de Lima - Braga, na aproximação já à cidade de Braga... Que forte temporal


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2014 às 12:26)

Bom dia

Por aqui tem passado tudo ao lado, devemos estar com um escudo invisível, tem sido incrível a falta de sorte

Sigo com 24.4ºC Cumulus humilis e Congestus vão desfilando.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 12:31)

Fermentelos, Águeda


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2014 às 12:57)

Bem, por aqui o céu tem estado com abertas e por vezes escuro
Neste momento:




(Desculpem lá a qualidade das fotos que aqui tenho postado, o meu telemóvel é mesmo bom ehehe)


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2014 às 13:14)

Junto a uma das entradas de Braga norte estava há momentos estacionada esta menina


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 13:15)

Muito escuro para S/SSE!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2014 às 13:42)

Boa tarde.
Duas fotos da mesma nuvem que o membro Vince colocou aqui.
Passou por aqui à alguns minutos.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2014 às 13:44)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 13:50)

Por aqui acaba de cair uma bela carga de água!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2014 às 14:08)

Depois de passar este aguaceiro.


----------



## CptRena (15 Set 2014 às 14:55)

A seguir as células que vêm de Sul (Figueira da Foz).

http://webcam.renatocasqueira.com:347/


----------



## supercell (15 Set 2014 às 15:11)

Grande chuvada agora..


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2014 às 15:20)

Boas,

Chove bem por aqui neste momento 
Sigo 6mm


----------



## CptRena (15 Set 2014 às 15:33)

Que bela carga de água que foi e acompanhada de rajadas de vento.
Resultado: alagamento do quarto junto à janela, as rajadas de vento chaparam a câmera ao chão e molhei-me a recolhê-la para dentro.
Era cada pingo meio litro 

A temperatura caiu bem. Estavam cerca de 23°C e agora estão 19,7°C na varanda.

 http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROG4


----------



## mr_miglas (15 Set 2014 às 15:38)

Sigo com *4,3mm* de precipitação acumulados na última hora!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 15:42)

Essa célula parece-me estar a vir para aqui! 
Pelos registos no wunderground passou há pouco por cima estarreça/ ovar.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 15:42)

A célula está a deslocar-se para Norte.


----------



## Stinger (15 Set 2014 às 15:51)

Bastante escuro para sul


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 15:53)

há 10min


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Set 2014 às 15:54)

Chuva forte neste momento e batida a vento. Nada de trovoada, no entanto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 16:02)

Cenário incrível a SUL!
Escuridão


----------



## Stinger (15 Set 2014 às 16:02)

E a escuridao aproxima-se


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 16:03)

Chuva Forte


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Set 2014 às 16:03)

A chuva já foi, trovoada agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 16:03)

Miguel96 disse:


> A célula está a deslocar-se para Norte.



Por aí já chove ? Vejo o pessoal a correr da praia...


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 16:03)

Trovoada e vento muito forte


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2014 às 16:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Trovoada e vento muito forte



Ouvi agora mesmo um trovão ao longe, bastante forte e prolongado 

Muito escuro a vir de Sul


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2014 às 16:06)

Boa tarde,

Céu cinzento a SSE


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 16:06)

As ruas parecem rios

Rain rate de *111,8 mm/hr *neste momento


----------



## Stinger (15 Set 2014 às 16:07)




----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 16:08)

Chuva moderada e *3,2 mm* acumulados


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Por aqui já não se passa nada.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Cheira a queimado...


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2014 às 16:12)

Vince disse:


> Junto a uma das entradas de Braga norte estava há momentos estacionada esta menina



Que  maravilha


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 16:13)

Quando começou a chover à cerca de 10 minutos


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2014 às 16:14)

Grande relâmpago a Sul, nuvem/terra agora!  

Bela linha de instabilidade com base baixa e escura, até parece que rola sobre ela própria..


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 16:14)

chove torrencialmente !!!
tive que tirar a camera da varanda!!


----------



## Stinger (15 Set 2014 às 16:16)




----------



## dj_teko (15 Set 2014 às 16:16)

Aí vem ela


----------



## xes (15 Set 2014 às 16:17)

Aqui esta a chover torrencialmente a volta de 10 minutos, as ruas parecem rios, incrível como a pouco estava sol e calor e agora parece que ficou de noite mas o melhor é que estamos aqui no escritório com ar condicionado ligado


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 16:20)

Rain rate de 131,8 mm/hr


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2014 às 16:22)

A chuva deve ser tanta que parece nevoeiro.. Já nem vejo a outra margem...


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2014 às 16:23)

Estrutura brutal em arco,chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2014 às 16:24)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 16:26)

Esta célula estava em desenvolvimento desde Aveiro.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2014 às 16:26)

Este torrencialmente... É incrível o quanto chove...


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2014 às 16:27)

Paelagius disse:


> Este torrencialmente... É incrível o quanto chove...



Impressionante, que intensidade e gotas enormes!


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2014 às 16:29)

Rain rate actual: *187.6 mm /h* e continua


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2014 às 16:34)

Que intensidade brutal!


----------



## rozzo (15 Set 2014 às 16:36)

Uns vídeos?


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2014 às 16:36)

Noite de Feiras Novas memorável. Ás 4 da manhã apanhamos com um aguaceiro super forte, em apenas 15 minutos acumulou 11.2 mm.
Cá vai uma foto que tirei


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2014 às 16:37)

*17.8 mm *e a subir, chove forte!

17.53 mm no ISEP.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## superstorm (15 Set 2014 às 16:40)

Boas a todos. há muito tempo que não tenho falado por aqui no forum, mas tenho estado bem atento a ele e acompanhado todo o seguimento meteorológico aqui na minha zona.
a cerca de 5min atrás passou aqui um fortíssimo aguaceiro.
intensidade da chuva brutal. :O
neste momento volta a acalmar...
mais logo posto algumas das fotos que tirei...


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 16:40)

Snifa disse:


> *17.8 mm *e a subir, chove forte!
> 
> 17.53 mm no ISEP.
> 
> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/



Acumulaste bastante precipitação.
A célula estava a deslocar-se para N/NNE e aqui em Espinho só apanhei o limite da célula.

Acumulei *4,2 mm *de precipitação


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2014 às 16:41)

Tenho informações que tampas de saneamento saltaram em algumas ruas, não posso confirmar..

Ainda chove moderadamente, mas foi um autêntico diluvio!


----------



## quimdabrita (15 Set 2014 às 16:41)

Chuva forte, gotas grossas


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2014 às 16:44)

Brutal escuridão a SW, vem aí da grossa


----------



## Fernando Costa (15 Set 2014 às 16:46)

Boa Tarde. Por aqui, chuva muito forte. Parece que chegou o Outono


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 16:50)

Boas,

por cá tive uma madrugada e manhã com bastante chuva. A trovoada andou por aí mas nunca esteve por perto.


sigo com *22,8 mm* acumulados. 


Algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Set 2014 às 16:56)

Céu nublado com vento moderado S/SW
Pasmaceira


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2014 às 16:57)

Já chove, parece que vou apanhar com a parte menos ativa da célula, vamos ver. A célula já se formou antes de Aveiro há algum tempo mas ainda não está em dissipação.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 17:04)

A célula vem na direcção de Braga.



Céu a ficar preto a sul.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2014 às 17:14)




----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 17:14)

Já ouvi um ronco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2014 às 17:15)

Ela não está longe, mas por aqui só chuva fraca, mas com gotas grossas.
EDIT:Mais forte agora com vento também muito forte, rajadas impressionantes...


----------



## Névoa (15 Set 2014 às 17:21)

Chuva muito intensa na Rotunda da Boavista há cerca de 1 hora atrás. Aqui na Senhora da Hora também terá chovido, mas a julgar pelo tamanho das poças não foi assim tanto. Na rotunda formou-se um pequeno rio a circundar o jardim da mesma, o que vale é que a chuva passou logo .

edit. Esta chuvada já foi comentada pelo Snifa na página anterior, só vi agora, peço desculpas.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2014 às 17:21)




----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2014 às 17:25)

Bem, agora está um temporal épico 
Chuva muito forte, gotas gigantes, trovoada e vento assustadoramente forte... E não estou a apanhar com a célula em cheio, parece-me que Braga vai apanhar com ela em cheio mais daqui a uns minutos... Já tive uma quebra de energia.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (15 Set 2014 às 17:25)

Time lapse captado por mim da célula em aproximação. Espero que gostem.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 17:26)

A zona do núcleo tem um topo de 12 km, o ciclo de vida desta célula ainda não terminou, tem muito potencial ainda.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Set 2014 às 17:27)

A célula apresenta segundo o sat uma rotação bastante expressiva!! 

A ver senão acontece nada demais!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 17:27)

Chove por aqui e ouvem-se roncos, porém estão algo distantes.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 17:28)

É incrível como esta célula está em desenvolvimento desde Aveiro.


----------



## joaoamares1 (15 Set 2014 às 17:31)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A célula vem na direcção de Braga.
> 
> 
> 
> Céu a ficar preto a sul.



Vai chegar a amares ou segue para viana??


----------



## PauloSR (15 Set 2014 às 17:33)

Chuva torrencial em Braga


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 17:37)

Fotos da célula quando passou por estes lados:


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 17:38)

Chove copiosamente com rajadas, até lava as janelas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Set 2014 às 17:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos da célula quando passou por estes lados:




Grandes Fotos!! Mesmo á States!!  Brutal!! Adoro!


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 17:40)

O vermelho significa chuva convectiva e o resto a azul significa chuva estratiforme.

Já chegou a Braga esta célula.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 17:44)

Existe o risco de inundações em Braga.

A célula ainda continua em desenvolvimento, incrível.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2014 às 17:52)

Incrivel mesmo, Miguel96 
Continua a chuva, moderada e com rajadas de meter respeito.
Nos próximos minutos deverá parar, e já não espero muito mais hoje, tem sido assim todos os dias, uma célula de raspão aqui e pronto


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2014 às 17:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Existe o risco de inundações em Braga.



Já passou por Braga, segue para norte. Choveu torrencialmente, mas como ela se desloca relativamente rápido não deve ser problemático.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Por cá choveu torrencialmente mas como disse o Vince, foi coisa rápida. Não deve ter causado problemas. 


A parte mais activa passou ligeiramente a este, a trovoada esteve sempre distante e ainda se ouvem os trovões.


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos da célula quando passou por estes lados



A ver se não sou mal interpretado por perguntar isto aqui abertamente? as fotos são reais? luminosidade normal? parecem quase noite.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2014 às 18:10)

As fotos possíveis desta célula brutal que largou um autêntico dilúvio pela Cidade, não tinha a máquina comigo( pena, porque fazia aqui umas grandes angulares..)por isso teve que ser com o telemóvel:

A parte Ocidental da Célula, houve alturas que parecia haver rotação..






A parte central, vinda de sul e que minutos depois invadia a Cidade largando chuva torrencial:






Para terem uma ideia, antes da chuvada tinha 2.4 mm acumulados e agora sigo com *20.2 mm*, tal a carga de água, isto acumulou em minutos!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2014 às 18:11)

Boas,

A sul de Aveiro parece-me que se está a formar mais uma celula .
Estará a chegar aqui a qualquer momento, já relato.


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2014 às 18:15)

A célula que passou aqui pelo Baixo Minho deixou uns valentes mm nos cerca de 15 minutos que durou o enxurro. Pelas estações aqui à volta, entre 10 e 15mm acumulados em pouco tempo.

A juntar-se ao que caiu durante a madrugada, assim "a brincar" anda-se pelos 25/30mm.

Bem bom!


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2014 às 18:26)

Madrugada e dia bastante chuvosa, sigo com 29.5 mm


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2014 às 18:29)

1337 disse:


> Madrugada e dia bastante chuvosa, sigo com 29.5 mm



Está mau para a rusga do Girabola!


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2014 às 18:56)

GabKoost disse:


> Está mau para a rusga do Girabola!



Vamos á mesma, não é a chuva que impede . Se bem que á noite isto parece que vai piorar, que acham?


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 19:46)

O céu já se apresenta escuro a Oeste.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Set 2014 às 19:47)

esta noite promete


----------



## Névoa (15 Set 2014 às 20:03)

Pelo que consigo ver no RA esta célula parece fraca (assinalada com azul claro), será que chega cá? Mas talvez haja mais na parte que o radar não alcança...


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 20:28)

Aqui estão os locais onde foram registadas descargas elétricas esta tarde.

Afinal o trovão que eu ouvi foi aqui perto.











Ainda assim, o meteogalicia regista mais descargas elétricas que o ipma.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2014 às 20:55)

rozzo disse:


> Uns vídeos?


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2014 às 21:28)

Snifa disse:


> As fotos possíveis desta célula brutal que largou um autêntico dilúvio pela Cidade, não tinha a máquina comigo( pena, porque fazia aqui umas grandes angulares..)por isso teve que ser com o telemóvel:
> 
> A parte Ocidental da Célula, houve alturas que parecia haver rotação..
> 
> ...



BOLAS QUE ATÉ DE TELEMÓVEL


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 21:58)

time lapse muito mal feito mas dá para ter noção da chuvada de deu durante a passagem da célula
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6maHqPVN-1I


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2014 às 22:01)

Fotos fabulosas!!!  
Parabéns aos sortudos que estavam no sítio certo para captar esta belíssima célula.

Embora já com muitas horas de atraso, postar no trabalho está fora de questão, deixo também aqui o meu relato do que passou hoje pelo Porto mesmo por cima de mim. Ficou escuro, muito escuro, numa questão quase de segundos e depois pura e simplesmente foi o dilúvio acompanhado de vento forte. Uma cena digna de filme de Hollywood! 

Foi simplesmente impressionante ver tanta água a cair dos céus. A adrenalina estava a mil!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2014 às 22:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> time lapse muito mal feito mas dá para ter noção da chuvada de deu durante a passagem da célula
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6maHqPVN-1I


Está em modo privado.  Altera por favor para podermos ver!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 22:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Está em modo privado.  Altera por favor para podermos ver!



sorry! Acho que já deve dar...


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2014 às 22:12)

Está excelente João!  Adoro ver a chuva a chegar, chega a ser surreal.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 22:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> time lapse muito mal feito mas dá para ter noção da chuvada de deu durante a passagem da célula
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6maHqPVN-1I



Está altamente.
O efeito da chuva a chegar está demais. Parabéns


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2014 às 22:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> time lapse muito mal feito mas dá para ter noção da chuvada de deu durante a passagem da célula
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6maHqPVN-1I



Muito bom! Grande apanhado dessa célula!
Já partilhei no face!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2014 às 22:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Já partilhei no face!



x2

O vídeo está muito bom, conseguiste captar algo muito bonito e raro de ser ver em Portugal!


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Set 2014 às 22:41)

Muito fixe


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2014 às 22:48)

Esse time lapse é irresistivel... claro que depois temos de fugir e procurar abrigo quando começa a descarregar.


----------



## stormiday (15 Set 2014 às 23:02)

Boa noite. Por terras de Fermentelos tudo calmo. Total acumulado hoje 2.4mm. Estou curioso para ver o que a noite e o dia de amanhã trará.


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2014 às 23:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> time lapse muito mal feito mas dá para ter noção da chuvada de deu durante a passagem da célula
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6maHqPVN-1I



Muito bom! 

Essa célula apresentava alguma rotação, há ali uma altura que parecia que ia aparecer uma funil.


----------



## CptRena (15 Set 2014 às 23:11)

Começou a chover aqui


----------



## stormiday (15 Set 2014 às 23:22)

Já vejo relâmpagos a Oeste


----------



## CptRena (15 Set 2014 às 23:28)

A festa da Gafanha (da Encarnação) é assim. Até dá relâmpagos 

Suponho que esses relâmpagos foram da largada de fogo que acabou mesmo antes de teres enviado a mensagem.
A menos que tenha visto mesmo o raio, se foi só flash deve ser da luz que deve ter-se espalhado na nebulosidade.
É que ainda é uma grande distância


----------



## stormiday (15 Set 2014 às 23:31)

He he he, falso alarme. Sabes que já ontem tinha visto uns "relâmpagos" vindos da mesma zona e hoje achei estranho. Se não fosse amanhã dia de trabalho ainda ia beber um copo contigo à bruxa hehe


----------



## Andre Barbosa (16 Set 2014 às 00:11)

Por Braga ficou assim...







Várias estradas da cidade cortadas.


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2014 às 00:14)

boas noites a todos.
Começa a chover por estas bandas. e tem caído bem...
Nao sei se foi impressão minha, mas por momentos vi um relâmpago.
Será que esta noite virá alguma coisa para estes lados?
Estarei atento


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 00:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> time lapse muito mal feito mas dá para ter noção da chuvada de deu durante a passagem da célula
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6maHqPVN-1I



Pior fui eu que desisti porque comecei mal e já precisava de mais ângulo de campo de visão...
De qualquer das formas estive a ponderar se publicava e decidi partilhar na mesma o "rascunho" em 30fps - fugaz, diga-se de passagem. Apenas se apercebe da "tendência" de rotação e a deslocação da precipitação.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Set 2014 às 00:48)

Prometia! Devias ter continuado pá!


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2014 às 01:04)

Chove certinho pela Póvoa de Lanhoso há já algum tempo. Parece inverno! 

Em abono da verdade, devo referir que não existiu verão pela nossa região... Que ano mais traumático (na minha opinião é claro)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Set 2014 às 01:16)

[/URL][/IMG]

Teremos animação? Ou vai ser um fiasco?


----------



## GabKoost (16 Set 2014 às 01:22)

PauloSR disse:


> Chove certinho pela Póvoa de Lanhoso há já algum tempo. Parece inverno!
> 
> Em abono da verdade, devo referir que não existiu verão pela nossa região... Que ano mais traumático (na minha opinião é claro)



Apenas não houveram vagas de calor. Direi que este ano foi tão anormal como o ano passado. Num tivemos 3 vagas de calor, este ano, nenhuma e com boa precipitação.

Precipitação esta que não foi por aí além. Foi algo acima da média mas também não custa muito ultrapassar os valores "baixos" nos meses estivais. 

Por cá não me lembro de nenhum incêndio florestal o que é bom tendo em conta o desastre do ano anterior. No litoral aí sim foi um mau ano pois muitos dias aceitáveis mais para a nossa zona tinham manhãs de bruma cerrada durante longos períodos.

Quanto a este mês essas precipitação é mais uma vez normal pois a média de Setembro para o nosso distrito andará pelos 90mm.

Entretanto parou de chover mas espero acumular mais uns mm até de manhã! Há que cumprir os objectivos para este mês!


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 01:33)

BOAS!
Céu nublado , atuais 18,9ºC registados aqui no termómetro auriol.

Desde as 17h de ontem que fiquei sem dados da EM , e ainda por cima , num dia destes ...E amanhã a julgar pelas previsões vai ser quase impossível ir ao telhado ver o que se arranja...


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2014 às 08:20)

Bom dia, 

para já nada de relevante, apenas 0.3 mm acumulados desde as 0 h.

Céu muito nublado, penso que a chuva mais intensa só chegará aqui ao meio ou pelo fim da manhã, vamos ver como evolui à medida que a depressão se vai deslocando para Oeste e NW, o vento aumenta de intensidade de SE e a pressão está em queda rápida.

Sigo com  19.6 ºc actuais , 82 % de humidade, vento SE: 22 Km/h, Pressão 1001.1 hpa.


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2014 às 08:27)

Bom dia. Continua o ambiente tropical, estão 22,2º, com céu encoberto, caem umas pingas esporádicas.


----------



## CptRena (16 Set 2014 às 08:50)

Bom dia

O vento vai acelerando por estes lados. Às vezes lá vêm umas rajadas que já impõem respeito

Sigo com 20,3°C na varanda


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2014 às 09:09)

Parece que a frente principal  se desorganizou bastante, a maior animação virá das células que se formarem atrás da frente e que eventualmente formarão uma nova frente ou linha de instabilidade


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 09:14)

Snifa disse:


> Parece que a frente principal  se desorganizou bastante, a maior animação virá das células que se formarem atrás da frente e que eventualmente formarão uma nova frente ou linha de instabilidade



Já estava previsto pelos modelos como de resto indiquei na minha resposta ao Stormy, e que alguns membros resolveram começar a insultar-me.
Assim que se aproximasse de terra a frente iria se desorganizare foi isso que aconteceu. 
Aqui no Sotavento uma bela célula (pensava que seria) foi somente muita parra e pouca uva e mal molhou o chão.

Agora o resto do dia será de esperar que se formem células atrás da frente.

Nos proximos dias o litoral norte e centro será quem vai ter maior probabilidade de eventos mais severos !


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 09:27)

Bom Dia. Por aqui, está a ser um grande flop. Tudo seco. Nada a assinalar. Só se isto mudar muito para a tarde


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 09:35)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Bom Dia. Por aqui, está a ser um grande flop. Tudo seco. Nada a assinalar. Só se isto mudar muito para a tarde



As próximas horas serão calmas, lá mais para a tarde vai agravar para o litoral norte e centro !


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 10:06)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui , o sol espreita entre as nuvens , tudo calmissimo .

Tatual : 21 ° C

HR : 71 %

PA : 1004 hPA


Nao espero nada de extraordinario neste evento  ( e o Ipma parece que tambem nao  ) , talvez chuva um pouco mais intensa para logo a noite e algumas trovoadas localizadas , mas nada que uma pessoa por aqui nao esteja habituado .


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 10:21)

Bom dia, vento moderado por aqui e o sol vai espreitando pelo céu outunal...


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 10:38)

Por aqui, neste momento faz sol. Será a bonança antes da tempestade


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Set 2014 às 11:32)

grande salgalhada esta frente há umas 12 horas atrás era bem compacta e agora esta completamente desorganizada...
vendo a imagem de satelite penso que por volta das 14 h podemos ter algo digno de registo.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Set 2014 às 11:40)

Céu nublado com abertas,vento fraco a moderado!


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 11:56)

Boas,

manhã com bastante sol e vento fraco a moderado de sul.


Por agora vão aparecendo mais nuvens. 24,8ºC e 55% humidade.


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 12:01)

Por aqui, registo o aumento da nebulosidade e também do vento. Espero que a chuva apareça de tarde


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 12:12)

Vem lá da grossa de Sul!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2014 às 12:19)

Logo hoje em Constância em trabalho, no estanto sempre com os olhos postos nos dados da estação e na imagem de satélite. 
A imagem de satelite está muito boa a sul de Aveiro promete.


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 12:21)

Começa a chover bem!


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2014 às 12:23)

Por Matosinhos vento moderado de sudoeste, mas chuva ainda nada...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 12:25)

Bela célula que vai subir agora o litoral norte e centro tal como indicavam os modelos !

Deve estar a começar a dar chuva forte e trovoada mesmo junto á costa e depois vai subir de sul para norte !


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 12:45)

Por aqui , o vento esta a ficar fortissimo . Ja vi chapas pelo ar , uma pessoa ja quase tem que se agarrar a algo para caminhar .

E com 25 ° C de temperatura ! !


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Grande ventania por aqui também, as arvores dobram-se toda e assobia nas janelas..bastante escuro de Sul em aproximação.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 13:11)

A pressão atmosférica no meu barómetro aneroide tem vindo a diminuir e marca 1004mB. A tendência também é a mesma na estação meteorológica a 1km de minha casa já nos 999mB. e a 2km revela aumento e marca 1018mB. Alguém está errado, suponho...


----------



## Névoa (16 Set 2014 às 13:22)

james disse:


> Por aqui , o vento esta a ficar fortissimo . Ja vi chapas pelo ar , uma pessoa ja quase tem que se agarrar a algo para caminhar .
> 
> E com 25 ° C de temperatura ! !



É isso que é estranho, e não tem necessariamente a ver com ainda estarmos no verão - é que este tempo não combina com tanto calor, e mesmo no litoral sul já está mais fresco que aqui... Mas finalmente esta saída do ecmwf já fala em máximas mais amenas, vamos aguardar.

Aqui também muito vento!


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 13:29)

Névoa disse:


> É isso que é estranho, e não tem necessariamente a ver com ainda estarmos no verão - é que este tempo não combina com tanto calor, e mesmo no litoral sul já está mais fresco que aqui... Mas finalmente esta saída do ecmwf já fala em máximas mais amenas, vamos aguardar.
> 
> Aqui também muito vento!







E aqui , Nevoa , esta muito abafado !

O vento forte e que ajuda a amenizar um pouco .


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Set 2014 às 13:38)

Vendaval pelo Porto. Isto vai estar bom quando eu sair da faculdade, já estou a ver.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 13:41)

´


----------



## dj_teko (16 Set 2014 às 13:41)

Vento a assobiar nas janelas  nem precisava acompanhar modelos para se saber que algo esta a caminho


----------



## João Pedro (16 Set 2014 às 13:42)

Boas,

Com exceção do vento, que lá foi apresentando algumas rajadas bem fortes de vez em quando, a manhã/início de tarde pelo Porto não deixou nada de memorável.


----------



## Névoa (16 Set 2014 às 13:44)

Aqui também só vento, nada de chuva, que estranho!


----------



## Cadito (16 Set 2014 às 13:48)

Rajadas muito fortes por aqui e com direito a :assobio:


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 13:58)

boas!
Por aqui em Rechousa, a Pressão está nos 1000,1mb!
Temperatura atual 21,3ºC e HR76%
Vento bastante forte do SUL , rajada max 58kmh.
O IPMA tem nas previsões rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h, e na verdade a minha outra estação de Francelos já registou 65kmh!


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Set 2014 às 14:05)

Por aqui incrível o vendaval que se faz sentir neste momento, rajadas violentíssimas, céu muito escuro, mas ainda não choveu hoje...


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 14:16)

Por aqui , 

Temp. : 25 °  C

HR :   49 %

PA :  1002 hPa  ( a 24 h atras era de 1015  ) 

O meu anenometro esta com um problema , mas por estimativa . diria que ja tive rajadas de 40  /  50 km  hora .


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 14:20)

E este vento nao engana .

Com esta direcao e intensidade , nao vem refrescar o pessoal , mas trazer algo para ca .

Vamos aguardar para ver a intensidade do que vai vir mais logo .


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 14:31)

Até agora nada de nada. Chuva nem vê-la. Continua tudo seco. Somente registo o vento que sopra com bastante intensidade. Estou a ficar impaciente.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Set 2014 às 14:33)

Vento moderado sul, céu nublado com abertas!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2014 às 15:08)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Por Braga ficou assim...


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 15:14)

Mas que ventania louca vai por aqui ! ! !


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 15:50)

Por aqui também está bastante vento, rajadas que levam pequenos objectos pelos ares.


Mas para já não passou disto, sol por agora, nuvens ameaçadoras a norte que se estão a afastar, 1,4mm acumulados, nada de especial a sul.


----------



## pdf (16 Set 2014 às 15:53)

Alguns pingos a passar a Maia. Muito vento de S. LPPR regista rajadas de 57 km/h.


----------



## pdf (16 Set 2014 às 15:54)




----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 15:55)

Forte  e compacta camada de nuvens a entrar provenientes de SO .

Muito negras !


----------



## dj_teko (16 Set 2014 às 16:05)

Já se ouve nas notícias alguns estragos


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 16:11)

Grande nuvem a Sul, fiz um pequeno time-lapse coloco mais tarde, vem aí da grossa!


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 16:12)

Por aqui ainda não choveu hoje nem sei se choverá. Somente muitas nuvens e muito vento. Onde está a chuva?


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 16:16)

Forte aguaceiro com rajadas, até faz fumo!


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 16:32)

Já passou para Norte, que grande chuvada e que nuvem negra... até arco-íris teve..


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 16:34)

Acham que para aqui vem alguma coisa a caminho?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Set 2014 às 16:38)

Vento moderado S/ SW, choveu um pouco e parou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 16:53)

Bem por aqui caiu um aguaceiro incrível há cerca de 10 minutos. Alagou tudo em pouco mais de um minuto! 



E volta a chover forte!


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 16:56)

já chove !


----------



## Névoa (16 Set 2014 às 16:58)

Aqui faz até sol. Há muita coisa a entrar de oeste, mas fazem uma espécie de arco para evitar o Porto e entram um pouco acima. Ou seja, ao menos por enquanto não há nada para cá, parece até que há algo a empurrar as células para fora daqui...


----------



## dj_teko (16 Set 2014 às 17:00)

TSF noticia super célula em alcobaca


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 17:05)

Neste momento a Este e Nordeste

Este












Nordeste


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 17:11)

Continuo a achar que o  periodo mais interessante do evento , para a nossa regiao , vai ser a proxima madrugada .


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 17:14)

chove intensamente


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 17:18)

Bem, por aqui o cenário está mais preto a Sudesde e Este.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Set 2014 às 17:19)

Céu muito nublado por aqui e vento moderado de Sul, actuais *23,7ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 17:24)

Começou agora a pingar


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Set 2014 às 17:28)

Já chove por aqui também...


----------



## Cadito (16 Set 2014 às 17:30)

Finalmente choveu com bastante intensidade durante uns minutos 

Tudo calmo por agora.


----------



## Névoa (16 Set 2014 às 17:31)

Aqui venta como se fosse chover, e até cheira a chuva, mas não chove! Como isso é possível? Assim começo a acreditar em certos mitos urbanos sobre a região do Norte Shopping!


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 17:31)

Não chuviscou quase nada... Presença incus a SE.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 17:33)

A célula a Este de Aveiro apresenta trovoada. Alguém confirma?


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 17:36)

Parece que estou a ver o topo dessa célula ...


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 17:37)

Muita chuva em Fermentelos, Águeda.

Webcam em Directo


----------



## joaoamares1 (16 Set 2014 às 17:38)

Bem malta dia mt calmo aqui na escola em braga!! dentro de uma hora irei para amares(casa) como voces ja devem saber tenho pavor a trovoada posso esperar alguma coisa hj ou fica tudo para o dia de amanha? sejam sinceros assim ao chegar a casa preparo o meu kit contra trovoadas


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Set 2014 às 17:39)

As 16:57





[/IMG]


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Set 2014 às 17:40)

joaoamares1 disse:


> Bem malta dia mt calmo aqui na escola em braga!! dentro de uma hora irei para amares(casa) como voces ja devem saber tenho pavor a trovoada posso esperar alguma coisa hj ou fica tudo para o dia de amanha? sejam sinceros assim ao chegar a casa preparo o meu kit contra trovoadas



Agora para a noite poderá surgir alguma atividade elétrica, vamos ver, é difícil dizer ao certo. Por aqui agora chove moderado.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 17:40)

joaoamares1 disse:


> Bem malta dia mt calmo aqui na escola em braga!! dentro de uma hora irei para amares(casa) como voces ja devem saber tenho pavor a trovoada posso esperar alguma coisa hj ou fica tudo para o dia de amanha? sejam sinceros assim ao chegar a casa preparo o meu kit contra trovoadas



Existe a previsão de trovoada para o dia de hoje, agora o sítio exato onde pode ocorrer trovoada não te sei dizer.

Desde que alguém tenha um pára-raios aí na zona em que tu vives podes estar descansado, que não acontece nada.


----------



## joaoamares1 (16 Set 2014 às 17:43)

Miguel96 disse:


> Existe a previsão de trovoada para o dia de hoje, agora o sítio exato onde pode ocorrer trovoada não te sei dizer.
> 
> Desde que alguém tenha um pára-raios aí na zona em que tu vives podes estar descansado, que não acontece nada.



Eu vivo no meio de uma floresta com um poste de media tensao mesmo ao lado!!! eu vi no wunderground que da trovoadas intensas ate amanha a noite sem paragens sera possivel ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Set 2014 às 17:46)

joaoamares1 disse:


> Eu vivo no meio de uma floresta com um poste de media tensao mesmo ao lado!!! eu vi no wunderground que da trovoadas intensas ate amanha a noite sem paragens sera possivel ?


Pelo menos até Sábado há possibilidade de trovoada, mas estes fenómenos são localizados, pode ou não trovoar na tu zona, é ir acompanhando


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 17:48)

Que célula mesmo em cima da cidade!


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 17:53)

Está tudo bem aí na cidade??



Que célula brutal!!



Chove forte!!


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 17:54)

Por aqui há pouco caiu um chuveiro mas um senhor chuveiro. Já não era sem tempo. Já estava a desesperar por chuva


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Set 2014 às 17:58)

Já chove por aqui, vento moderado S/SW


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 17:58)

A célula a Este de Aveiro está a deslocar-se para Nordeste e está em desenvolvimento segundo imagens radar. 

A próxima hora será de trovoada por onde esta célula passar. Possivelmente a célula irá passar perto ou mesmo em Vila Real.







A célula já tem um topo de 12 km.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Set 2014 às 18:03)

Tirada a 10 min. atrás


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 18:07)

CHOVE bastante neste momento!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Set 2014 às 18:10)




----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2014 às 18:12)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Set 2014 às 18:16)

Por aqui parou de chover  
O vento continua a soprar moderado S/SW


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2014 às 18:19)

Chove grosso! Céu muito escuro , vento forte neste momento!


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 18:22)

Por aqui , zero de chuva ate ao momento .

So vento , muito vento !


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 18:22)

Está tudo a passar ao lado... Ainda não choveu aqui nesta parte da cidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 18:25)

O site do isep parece que deixou de dar!


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 18:25)

Bem por aqui. Está uma tarde de outono. Pelos vistos já chegou e antecipado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 18:26)

o vento está a ficar mais forte


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2014 às 18:29)

---offtopic: 

Amigos, aprendam a redimensionar as fotos antes de as embeberem no fórum!!! A coisa fica complicada quando se acede ao fórum via smartphone ou tablet...

-----

Por aqui a chuvada foi de curta duração... Tudo calmo de momento.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 18:30)

Vendaval...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Set 2014 às 18:32)

Estou a ir para Maceda e sobre o mar está uma escuridão brutal e aproximar-se de Sul. Ainda não apanhei nenhuma chuva a não ser uns pingos. Vamos ver se chego a casa antes de isto descarregar, se descarregar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 18:34)

Paelagius disse:


> Vendaval...



Rajadas de 60kmh!


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2014 às 18:37)

Temporal de vento por aqui, picos frequentes de 60/70Km/h, vem um céu negro de Sul!


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 18:49)

Chuva em aproximação de SO. Já deixei de ver o horizonte.


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 18:53)

Por aqui tudo relativamente mais calmo e céu encoberto.


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2014 às 18:59)

Por aqui deixo algumas das fotos que consegui tirar a pouco


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 19:01)

O vento rodou?

Edit: Começou a chuviscar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Set 2014 às 19:06)

mas que bombas estao a desfilar por aqui em direcção a amarante\vila real


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 19:09)

O vento esta a aumentar de intensidade , as nuvens muito carregadas de sul a percorrerem o ceu com uma velocidade louca , bandos de gaivotas a rumarem rapidamente para terra . . .

Ainda nao choveu  , mas agora sim , esta a ficar com ar de tempestade !


----------



## dj_teko (16 Set 2014 às 19:13)

Por aqui já chove e bem


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 19:16)

Paelagius disse:


> O vento rodou?
> 
> Parece que está a virar para ESTE ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Névoa (16 Set 2014 às 19:17)

Chuva fraca aqui, o vento parecer ter abrandado um pouco. Finalmente sinto a terra respirar, estava terrivelmente abafado antes da chuva. Vejo céu limpo na direcção do Porto (sul).


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2014 às 19:29)

Muita calma por terras de Leça da Palmeira   

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/leca-da-palmeira/


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 19:41)

Comeca a chover .

O vento sopra com uma intensidade incrivel !


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Chove bastante.


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2014 às 19:49)

Chuva forte por aqui, vi um clarão para oeste


----------



## Névoa (16 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Está a chuviscar por aqui, num anoitecer sereno e melancólico. Já nem o vento mete medo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 19:59)

Céu muito escuro para o mar!


----------



## panzer4 (16 Set 2014 às 20:21)

bem,aqui na zona de felgueiras só agora ao final da tarde é que começaram a cair alguns aguaceiros fracos,e neste inicio de noite ja ouve umas boas chuvadas! vento moderado e ate agora sem qualquer sinal de trovodada(infelizmente).
pode ser que a noite traga animaçao! cumps!


----------



## dlourenco (16 Set 2014 às 20:22)

Bonito final de tarde em Braga


----------



## lmviana (16 Set 2014 às 20:26)

Panzer4, olha que por felgueiras por volta das 13h caiu uma valente chuvada... Depois durante a tarde alguns aguaceiros...

Neste momento chuvisca por ca...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Set 2014 às 20:26)

panzer4 disse:


> bem,aqui na zona de felgueiras só agora ao final da tarde é que começaram a cair alguns aguaceiros fracos,e neste inicio de noite ja ouve umas boas chuvadas! vento moderado e ate agora sem qualquer sinal de trovodada(infelizmente).
> pode ser que a noite traga animaçao! cumps!



É verdade, mas agora acabou de cair uma bela carga de água...


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 20:33)

Mas que tempestade ! ! !

Chove torrencialmente acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento e trovoada  ( Caiu um relampago quase em cima da minha casa que deitou a luz abaixo  )  .

E mais um ainda agora . brutal !


----------



## panzer4 (16 Set 2014 às 20:38)

lmviana disse:


> Panzer4, olha que por felgueiras por volta das 13h caiu uma valente chuvada... Depois durante a tarde alguns aguaceiros...
> 
> Neste momento chuvisca por ca...



Oh,desculpa a essa hora estava a almoçar no restaurante nova na Longra e nao dei fé: mas depois tive a tarde toda ca fora,em varziela,e so perto das 18 e que começou a chuver em Lousada agora,cai uma chuva fraca


----------



## lmviana (16 Set 2014 às 20:43)

Na boa ;-) era so para completar o registo, ja começamos a ser alguns por estes lados :-) 

Continua a chuva fraca
Temp:19°


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Set 2014 às 20:45)

Pensei que era o único Felgueirense aqui no fórum, afinal não sou 

Por aqui mais uma forte chuvada há minutos, agora tudo calmo, vento moderado. Trovoada 0


----------



## lmviana (16 Set 2014 às 20:47)

Sim, tens vizinhos ;-) 
Mas devemos ser de zonas diferentes, por ca nada de vento tudo muito calmo so uma chuva muito fraca


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Quero trovoada, agora. Só falta ela aparecer por estas bandas


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Set 2014 às 20:49)

lmviana disse:


> Sim, tens vizinhos ;-)
> Mas devemos ser de zonas diferentes, por ca nada de vento tudo muito calmo so uma chuva muito fraca



Eu sou de Sendim, ainda por cima da parte mais alta desta freguesia, aqui estou a uma altitude bem superior à tua, por isso é normal que eu tenha mais vento...


----------



## João Pedro (16 Set 2014 às 20:52)

Boa noite,

Chuva fraca por aqui neste momento. Ao final da tarde, como já aqui relatado, tivemos uma ou duas ocorrências breves de chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## panzer4 (16 Set 2014 às 20:59)

Meteofan disse:


> Eu sou de Sendim, ainda por cima da parte mais alta desta freguesia, aqui estou a uma altitude bem superior à tua, por isso é normal que eu tenha mais vento...



eu trabalho em Felgueiras,varziela,mas sou de Lousada...mas somos todos vizinhos por aqui,chuvisca e vento fraco...trovoada zero tambem:s


----------



## Paula (16 Set 2014 às 20:59)

Boas.

Ando ausente,  pois o trabalho a isso obriga. 
Esta tarde por volta das 18h,  deu-se um verdadeiro show de vento e chuva. Só faltou trovoada... 


Por agora vai chovendo.


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 21:02)

E continua a chover com grande intensidade  !

E ainda ouço alguns trovões ao longe .


----------



## meteoamador (16 Set 2014 às 21:43)

Começa agora a chover aqui parece-me ter ouvido um trovão 

Tatual 18,2ºC


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 21:46)

Vai entrar agora uma boa célula aqui na região, vamos lá ver...


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2014 às 22:01)

Deixo vos aqui algumas imagens da zona do mindelo tiradas por volta das 20h
peço desculpa mas ainda estou a aprender em inserir as imagens


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 22:35)

Boas!
Por aqui o vento subiu de intensidade , choveu ainda há 10 min mas já passou.
Sigo com 8,9mm


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 22:39)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 22:40)

Grande clarão a oeste!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Set 2014 às 22:41)

james disse:


> E continua a chover com grande intensidade  !
> 
> E ainda ouço alguns trovões ao longe .



Boa noite Caro james,

Por cá está tudo calmo neste momento mas espera-se nas próximas horas da madrugada alguma animação em termos de vento e precipitação c/ direito ao fogo de artifício natural.

Vamos aguardar o show do Baixo Minho.    

Bom Nowcasting e continuação de boa noite a todos os colegas do fórum.

OBS: Já se nota de forma muito ocasional rajadas de vento interessantes
Pressão: 1000 hPa (Em queda)


Cmps.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2014 às 22:44)

Boa noite,

Por aqui também chove neste momento, sigo com 8mm.
Rajada max.41.8km/h


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 22:45)

Vento e chuva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 22:46)

Muito vento e rajadas bastante fortes !


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 22:50)

Começa a chover, vento fraco..


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 22:53)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago.


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 22:53)

Trovoada!!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2014 às 22:54)

Está a trovejar


----------



## stormiday (16 Set 2014 às 22:56)

jpmartins disse:


> Está a trovejar



Boa noite.

Sim a Oeste


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 22:56)

chuva intensa batida a vento!


----------



## Estação SP (16 Set 2014 às 22:57)

Chuva por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada neste momento


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 22:58)

Elááá, começa a ficar forte!


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 23:02)

Já ronca


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 23:04)

Grande bomba agora está mais a oeste a atividade


----------



## Estação SP (16 Set 2014 às 23:04)

está a ficar mais proximaa trovoada e a chover cada vez com mais intencidade 

Rajada de 48km/h


----------



## panzer4 (16 Set 2014 às 23:04)

supercell disse:


> Elááá, começa a ficar forte!



que sorte!! aqui tudo muito calmo:ja nao chove a 2 horas,vento muito fraco com ceu nublado,e trovoada nem ve-la!parace que aqui vai ser como de custume:uns aguaceiros fracos e pouco mais


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 23:04)

Por aqui continuam os clarões a oeste e ouvem-se os roncos.


Boas células aproximam-se do Minho.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Set 2014 às 23:05)

Acabei de ver o céu iluminado a S.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 23:05)

A trovoada é a sudoeste de Espinho.

Podem acompanhar neste site:

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/espinho/


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2014 às 23:06)

Chove bem, muito vento e algumas descargas a sul e oeste, há pouco ouvi um trovão bastante prolongado


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 23:07)

vi agora um flash para SW


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 23:08)

Caragoooo, foi a luz abaixo.... Grandas bombas!


----------



## meteoamador (16 Set 2014 às 23:09)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui continuam os clarões a oeste e ouvem-se os roncos.
> 
> 
> Boas células aproximam-se do Minho.



Venham elas 

Por aqui agora tudo calmo nem chuva nem vento.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (16 Set 2014 às 23:11)

Ou é de mim ou está a passar tudo ao lado de braga?
Por aqui hoje esteve tudo muito calmo. A esta hora continua calmo na mesma.


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2014 às 23:11)

Já estão perto, som cada vez mais perto e grandes flashes 

o acumulado de momento é 17.8 mm


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 23:11)

A trovoada está na zona de Aveiro.







Neste momento relâmpagos a Sudoeste de Espinho.


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 23:12)

Bem, eu tenho de ver a intensidade das descargas no impa, quase que deitam a janela abaixo e a porta, é cada onda de choque Jesus!!


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 23:13)

E para aqui, acham que terei direito a festa? Falo de trovoada, obviamente


----------



## dj_teko (16 Set 2014 às 23:17)

supercell disse:


> Bem, eu tenho de ver a intensidade das descargas no impa, quase que deitam a janela abaixo e a porta, é cada onda de choque Jesus!!



O ipma é muito atrasado


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 23:19)

Já acalmou, agora vai tudo pra norte/nordeste penso eu...


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2014 às 23:21)

Foto de um aguaceiro bastante forte esta tarde


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2014 às 23:28)

Chegaram umas células jeitosas ao extremo litoral norte, aqui em Braga a electricidade já "piscou".


----------



## panzer4 (16 Set 2014 às 23:28)

e como digo,aqui tudo muito calmo..ate se consegue ver algumas estrelas:S ja nao chove a bastante tempo,vento muito calmo,e trovoada zerinho:S como de costume,vai passar tudo ao lado!


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 23:30)

Que relâmpago, até me cegou!


Está perto!


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2014 às 23:31)

Mais 2 raios, mais 2 roncos, já está quase em cima


----------



## Paula (16 Set 2014 às 23:31)

Trovoada neste momento!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Set 2014 às 23:34)

por aqui nada de trovoada e chuva só vento..
é uma autentica lotaria...


----------



## lmviana (16 Set 2014 às 23:39)

Começa a chuver por ca... vamos ver se traz mais alguma coisa...


----------



## Teles (16 Set 2014 às 23:40)




----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2014 às 23:41)

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento


----------



## dj_teko (16 Set 2014 às 23:46)

Chuva e vento forte por aqui


----------



## lmviana (16 Set 2014 às 23:46)

Voltou tudo a calma...


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2014 às 23:51)

Teles disse:


>



A câmara bem que estava no tripé, mas foi tudo muito distante.
Sigo com 10.9mm


----------



## lmviana (16 Set 2014 às 23:56)

Chove com alguma intensidade a 5 min


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 23:57)

Atuais 19,5ºC com 88% de HR.
Chuva forte ! Vento do Sul, rajada de 58kmh!
11,7mm de acumulado.


----------



## dj_teko (16 Set 2014 às 23:58)

Aparece e desaparece


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 23:59)

Continuam a formar-se células junto à costa. Vou ver se faço alguns registos (vídeo).


----------



## panzer4 (16 Set 2014 às 23:59)

lmviana disse:


> Voltou tudo a calma...



nem digas nada:s choveu um pouquito mas ja parou, e vento muito fraco, e a trovoada nao quis nada com estes lados...


----------



## dj_teko (17 Set 2014 às 00:01)

ja ta a dar nas noticias http://www.tvtuga.com/sic-noticias/ a partir das 02:00 fenomenos imprevistos podem acontecer #fb


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 00:09)

Aguaceiro forte


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 00:13)

Clarões a sul!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Set 2014 às 00:21)

Boas,
Desde as 19:30, chuvas com períodos de muita intensidade,com trovoadas à mistura


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2014 às 00:23)

Muita chuva e vento muito forte!
Rajada de 67km/h SSW!


----------



## superstorm (17 Set 2014 às 00:35)

Por aqui nada de especial... nota-se umas rajadas de vento mais fortes...
até agora tem chuvido moderadamente.
A ver vamos o que vem por ai...


----------



## PauloSR (17 Set 2014 às 00:38)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso está a ser uma noite calma. Um trovão por volta da meia noite e chuva fraca de longe a longe...

Vamos ver o que se seguirá


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Set 2014 às 00:52)

Desde os Açores desejo que este mau tempo ai no Continente não cause estragos nem nenhuma desgraça e que sirva apenas para uma animação controlada mas sem problemas de maior ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Set 2014 às 00:53)

pelas imagens de satélite dou este evento por terminado!


----------



## james (17 Set 2014 às 00:55)

Boas ,

Noite muito agitada por aqui  , a pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro  torrencial e com trovoada a mistura  , muita agua aqui pelas ruas . O vento  continua a soprar forte .

P..S .  - a pouco disseram  - me que na Povoa de Varzim  chove torrencialmente a bastante tempo e ja  com pequenas inundacoes .


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2014 às 00:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pelas imagens de satélite dou este evento por terminado!



As células vão-se formar perto da costa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Set 2014 às 01:00)

1337 disse:


> As células vão-se formar perto da costa



espero estar enganado...mas como a meteorologia é uma caixinha de surpresas vamos aguardar!


----------



## james (17 Set 2014 às 01:23)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro james,
> 
> Por cá está tudo calmo neste momento mas espera-se nas próximas horas da madrugada alguma animação em termos de vento e precipitação c/ direito ao fogo de artifício natural.
> 
> ...






Boa noite ,

E , vamos ver o que as proximas horas nos reservam .


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2014 às 01:33)

Estive a passear por matosinhos até á foz do porto e apanhei com rajadas fortissimas e constantes e aguaceiros fortes !!

Mas para o interior já nao se passa nada ( A reportar de gondomar)


----------



## superstorm (17 Set 2014 às 01:56)

Chuva torrencial!!! :O 
uauuuu


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 01:58)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos de ontem. Vêm tarde mas só agora é que tive tempo de dar uma vista de olhos aos registos que fiz.


Célula que descarregou mesmo em cima da cidade de Braga. Não houve registo de trovoada:











Nesta altura a cidade desapareceu por completo. Era suposto ver-se o Sameiro no centro da imagem. Devia de estar a cair um dilúvio.











Sameiro coberto de nuvens.


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2014 às 01:59)

superstorm disse:


> Chuva torrencial!!! :O
> uauuuu



Por aqui apenas chuva que passou agora a moderada vizinho


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2014 às 02:01)

Impressionante o aguaceiro que caiu há pouco, levo já 15 mm acumulados, e isto em apenas meia hora


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 02:17)

Que bela noite!


Bastante vento e constantes aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2014 às 02:24)

Ouvi trovoada !!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 02:25)

Stinger disse:


> Ouvi trovoada !!!!



Normal, está aí uma boa célula.


Edit(2:28): acabo de ver um clarão a sul.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 02:26)

Stinger disse:


> Ouvi trovoada !!!!



Também pareceu-me ter ouvido.


----------



## superstorm (17 Set 2014 às 02:26)

Já se ouve a roncar por aqui


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2014 às 02:27)

uhuhuhu este foi forte !!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2014 às 02:27)

Acabaram de me dizer que no Porto está trovoada. Há gente com sorte


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 02:27)

É mesmo trovoada, confirmo. Ouvi pela 2ª vez...


----------



## dj_teko (17 Set 2014 às 02:30)

Já se ouve grandes roncos da pasmaceira para vento e roncos de repente


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2014 às 02:30)

Já vai em 4 relampagos


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 02:31)

Trovoada na direção 100º E da minha localização


----------



## superstorm (17 Set 2014 às 02:32)

Pelos vistos esta celula foi mais uma visita de doutor.. lol 
passou rapidamente....


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Set 2014 às 02:34)

Aqui chovia bem e estava vento mas nada de trovoada. Entretanto amainou tudo.


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2014 às 02:35)

superstorm disse:


> Pelos vistos esta celula foi mais uma visita de doutor.. lol
> passou rapidamente....



Agora é só chuva moderada a forte , os relampagos já se foram


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 02:36)

Chuva forte


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 02:38)

Vem ainda mais chuva... Deixei de ver a iluminação do outro lado do rio douro.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 02:39)

Aqui esta ela. chove com mais intensidade agora.


----------



## superstorm (17 Set 2014 às 02:40)

Deve estar a chegar por cá


----------



## GabKoost (17 Set 2014 às 02:43)

Forte cara nos últimos 10 minutos.

Será já essa a distribuir?


----------



## superstorm (17 Set 2014 às 02:43)

superstorm disse:


> Deve estar a chegar por cá



Edit: confirmado


----------



## superstorm (17 Set 2014 às 02:45)

Eu penso que sim... essa pequena.


----------



## manchester (17 Set 2014 às 02:47)

Chuva forte aqui por Ermesinde


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2014 às 02:50)

Chegou agora forte


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 02:50)

O radar do IPMA foi-se, se não fosse o da Corunha o que seria de nós.


Entretanto por aqui tudo mais calmo. Não chove e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 02:50)

Taxa de precipitação: 4.32mm/h
Text=19ºC
Patm=999.5mB


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 03:01)

Torrencial agora!


----------



## manchester (17 Set 2014 às 03:07)

Foram 10/15 minutos de chuva muito forte...1 acalmia por agora, mas vendo o satélite virão mais células...


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 03:17)

Período de acalmia temporária. Não chove por enquanto e o vento amainou. Por vezes surge uma ou outra rajada mas nada comparado ao que se viu durante o dia.
Vou mas é dormir que amanhã é que são elas... Aquela trovoada fez-me acordar sobressaltado.


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2014 às 03:19)

E continua a chuva intensa , parou por 4 min e voltou e já está a abrandar


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Set 2014 às 03:36)

Chuva forte agora. Isto de meia em meia hora lá vem uma chuva torrencial para animar a malta.


----------



## pdf (17 Set 2014 às 04:03)

Grande chuvada em Matosinhos.


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2014 às 04:38)

20 em 20 min vem chuva forte pelo menos tem sido assim


----------



## GabKoost (17 Set 2014 às 04:45)

Mais um enxurro para a conta!


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2014 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

madrugada de chuva/aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas, sigo com *23.6 mm *acumulados até ao momento. 

17.6 ºc actuais

E já são *1917.3 mm* neste ano hidrológico 2013/2014


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2014 às 07:54)

Bom dia.

Bom dia não! Mau dia...

Os aguaceiros tem sido fortes esta madrugada e mesmo agora de manhã são-no entre o moderado a forte.
*O acumulado de hoje* é de *30,7 mm*.

*Tatual: 17,3ºC
Hr: 93%​*
Bom acompanhamento


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2014 às 08:48)

Avisos para o Distrito do Porto ( e-mail do IPMA )

**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto**

Laranja

*Precipitação*

*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes Condicoes favoraveis a ocorrencia de
trovoada e fenomenos extremos de vento*

Válido entre *2014-09-17 08:00:00* e *2014-09-17 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

 Este email não dispensa a consulta da informação publicada no
sítio de internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Paula (17 Set 2014 às 09:41)

Bom dia. O sol vai espreitando entre as  muitas nuvens. 

Tudo calmo, por agora.


----------



## mr_miglas (17 Set 2014 às 10:02)

Sigo com um acumulado de *19mm *de precipitação 

Temp: 20ºC
H. Rel: 92%


----------



## PauloSR (17 Set 2014 às 11:03)

Bom dia!

E eis que depois de uma madrugada chuvosa, reina a calmaria


----------



## james (17 Set 2014 às 11:05)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui . noite e manha de aguaceiros fortes !


----------



## jpmartins (17 Set 2014 às 11:17)

Bom dia,

Já se ouve roncos
Sigo com 14.9mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Set 2014 às 11:20)

Bom dia,
Aguaceiros fortes, vento moderado. 
Ouvem-se trovões ao longe


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 11:22)

Praia de Espinho hoje de manhã.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 11:48)

Mais uma vaga de células activas a chegar cá ao litoral. Agora é a habitual lotaria ao chegarem a terra visto que são muito localizadas. 

Neste momento céu muito nublado e bastante vento.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Set 2014 às 11:50)

Célula a sul de Aveiro.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Set 2014 às 11:51)

Os trovões continuam embora ainda um pouco longe.


----------



## Fernando Costa (17 Set 2014 às 11:51)

Bom dia. Por aqui, caiu a pouco mais um aguaceiro intenso. Foi assim toda a noite. Setembro chuvoso este. Já chegou o outono, sem dúvida.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Set 2014 às 11:52)

Oiço qualquer coisa por aqui também.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 11:53)

Uma mancha laranja no radar a entrar pela praia de Mira. Pessoal de Aveiro preparem-se.


----------



## supercell (17 Set 2014 às 12:00)

Parece estar a passar tudo a Oeste, ou é impressão minha??


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 12:03)

supercell disse:


> Parece estar a passar tudo a Oeste, ou é impressão minha??



Esta célula está ligeiramente em terra, como podes ver neste site http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page=1.

Algumas das descargas elétricas estão a ser registadas em terra e outras sobre o mar.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 12:07)

Neste momento a trovoada já se encontra nestes sítios. Como podem ver neste mapa das descargas elétricas.


----------



## supercell (17 Set 2014 às 12:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Neste momento a trovoada já se encontra nestes sítios. Como podem ver neste mapa das descargas elétricas.



Realmente ouvi agora um bom ronco!  

Já agora, essa imagem é de que site?


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Trovoada por aqui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 12:16)

Que carga de água!!


----------



## supercell (17 Set 2014 às 12:33)

Passou a Oeste aqui em Aveiro..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Set 2014 às 12:45)

a reportar de amarante. trovoada neste momento.


----------



## Fernando Costa (17 Set 2014 às 12:47)

Pois por aqui, passa tudo ao lado. Nada de trovoada


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 12:47)




----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 12:59)

Mammatus neste momento no céu.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2014 às 13:02)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mammatus neste momento no céu.


----------



## pimigas (17 Set 2014 às 13:06)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> a reportar de amarante. trovoada neste momento.



Um trovão ou dois... "no pasa nada"


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 13:08)

Trovoada neste momento!!!

Já ronca


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 13:12)

Observei Mammatus à 15 minutos, aqui vão as fotos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Set 2014 às 13:26)

Trovões e relâmpagos aqui por cima


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 13:26)

Muita trovoada aqui em Espinho. É só roncos, alguns fortes.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2014 às 13:26)

Ouvem-se trovões vindos de Sul neste momento, está bastante escuro


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2014 às 13:26)

ouvi agora um ronco!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2014 às 13:28)

Temperatura a descer!vem aí da grossa


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Set 2014 às 13:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muita trovoada aqui em Espinho. É só roncos, alguns fortes.


Não é assim tanta quanto isso! 

Entretanto começou a chover moderado.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Set 2014 às 13:33)

Chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 13:42)

Estive até agora sem luz.


Rebentaram por aqui uma série de bombas! Trovoada mesmo perto!


----------



## Paula (17 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Chove a potes  e com trovoada à mistura.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Set 2014 às 13:53)

Por aqui aguaceiros, alguns bem fortes, vento moderado e sem trovoada para já. Muitas células intensas em Portugal hoje...


----------



## jpmartins (17 Set 2014 às 13:56)

Sigo com 16mm.
Á cerca de 30min, caiu uma bomba muito perto. Que saudades que tinha daquele estrondo


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2014 às 14:15)

Bastante escuro para SUL!
13:15h




Time lapse que fiz ontem : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8pqMw1VynE


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 15:26)

Isto hoje está explosivo. A zona a oeste daqui está uma bela fábrica de células. umas vezes passam a desfilar, outras vêm cá para cima mandar uns belos estouros. 

A chuva quando cai é sempre intensa mas dura pouco tempo. O acumulado segue nos *15,5 mm*.


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2014 às 15:27)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Isto hoje está explosivo. A zona a oeste daqui está uma bela fábrica de células. umas vezes passam a desfilar, outras vêm cá para cima mandar uns belos estouros.
> 
> A chuva quando cai é sempre intensa mas dura pouco tempo. O acumulado segue nos *15,5 mm*.



Porra, que grande diferença, eu hoje já vou com 50.8 mm acumulados, quase sempre a chover forte por aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 15:31)

1337 disse:


> Porra, que grande diferença, eu hoje já vou com 50.8 mm acumulados, quase sempre a chover forte por aqui



A oeste daqui já desde manhã que não vejo mais nada a não ser umas belas bigornas. Estás aí no corredor delas. 


Por aqui já caíram belas chuvadas como já disse duram poucos minutos.


----------



## joaoamares1 (17 Set 2014 às 15:38)

Ruipedroo... Amares esta nesse corredor ? ou iremos ter mais um final de tarde e noite com tudo a passar ao lado!!! desde a 1 semana que nao cai trovoada em amares!!! estou com muita sorte!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 15:47)

supercell disse:


> Realmente ouvi agora um bom ronco!
> 
> Já agora, essa imagem é de que site?



A imagem é deste site: http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en


----------



## Névoa (17 Set 2014 às 15:51)

Tarde quente, abafada, encoberta mas bastante ensolarada na Senhora da Hora. Mais do mesmo, já lá vão 3 semanas deste tempo, com mais ou menos chuva vai dar sempre ao sol e calor intensos... O outono é que podia mandar notícias, umas mínimas mais baixas ao menos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 16:10)

joaoamares1 disse:


> Ruipedroo... Amares esta nesse corredor ? ou iremos ter mais um final de tarde e noite com tudo a passar ao lado!!! desde a 1 semana que nao cai trovoada em amares!!! estou com muita sorte!!!



Não está, mas também podem aparecer por aí tal como em todo o litoral oeste.



Por agora tudo mais calmo, mas o céu permanece nublado. Veremos quanto tempo vai durar.


----------



## joaoamares1 (17 Set 2014 às 16:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Não está, mas também podem aparecer por aí tal como em todo o litoral oeste.
> 
> 
> 
> Por agora tudo mais calmo, mas o céu permanece nublado. Veremos quanto tempo vai durar.



Eu sei que pode vir!!!  mas com a sorte que eu estou vai chegar a sabado que qd deve melhorar sem peta de trovoada é esperar para ver 

Ps : o meu kit de trovoadas ta pronto a uma semana e ainda nao foi ultilzado!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Set 2014 às 16:13)

E chove, chove, chove 
Tarde de muita chuva aqui por Felgueiras, e também trovoada.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2014 às 17:34)

Boa tarde.

Os aguaceiros vao-se sucedendo, moderados a fortes.
O acumulado cifra-se em 43 mm.
O ano hidrologico segue com 2500 mm. Nada mau!


----------



## joaoamares1 (17 Set 2014 às 18:07)

É de esperar mais alguma coisa hoje!??


----------



## Fernando Costa (17 Set 2014 às 18:21)

Acho piada. A trovoada aparece em todo lado menos por aqui. Ainda tenho esperança de ouvir uns roncos pelo menos. Por agora não chove.


----------



## joaoamares1 (17 Set 2014 às 18:23)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Acho piada. A trovoada aparece em todo lado menos por aqui. Ainda tenho esperança de ouvir uns roncos pelo menos. Por agora não chove.



ja me informei o pior aqui po norte ja passou!!! cheira-me que nao vais ouvir roncos tao cedo


----------



## lmviana (17 Set 2014 às 18:23)

O dia por cá foi tendo este aspecto


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Set 2014 às 18:34)

E volto a dizer: Chove, Chove, Chove
Muita chuva por aqui, por vezes forte, e já tive trovoada por volta das 15. Agora neste momento cai uma aguaceiro moderado...


----------



## PauloSR (17 Set 2014 às 19:11)

--- off

Pessoal, custa assim tanto redimensionar as imagens que colocam no forum?
---

Por aqui o tempo está calmo... Um ou outro aguaceiro esporadico.


----------



## Paula (17 Set 2014 às 19:25)

Boas.

Começo de tarde bem animado com aguaceiros fortes, algumas rajadas e trovoada.
Desde as 15h, mais coisa menos coisa, que tudo acalmou.

Foto tirada há minutos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2014 às 19:29)

Vai começar a chover por aqui .... já vejo ao longe barra de nevoeiro!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2014 às 19:34)

chuva forte!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2014 às 19:37)

Pronto já passou


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2014 às 19:48)

Esta célula passou aqui de raspão..


----------



## supercell (17 Set 2014 às 20:03)

Tudo calmo agora, vamos ver a noite...


----------



## james (17 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , chuva torrencial e fortissima trovoada  ! ! ! !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Set 2014 às 20:53)

Boa noite,
Sucessão de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoadas. Espero que está noite possa haver animação da boa


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2014 às 20:57)

james disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> Por aqui , chuva torrencial e fortissima trovoada  ! ! ! !



Daqui do Porto vêem-se várias descargas ( clarões ) para essas zonas, neste momento começa a chover grosso por aqui


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Set 2014 às 20:58)

Uma imagem desta manha.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 21:12)

Boa noite,

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2014 às 21:16)

Grande carga de água, sigo com *25.2 mm *e a subir


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 21:19)

Só pude vir agora cá fora e já vi um clarão a NO, para os lados de Viana.


----------



## james (17 Set 2014 às 21:21)

Festival eletrico fabuloso por estas bandas ! ! !

E continua a chover forte ,acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Set 2014 às 21:35)

Trovoada


----------



## Estação SP (17 Set 2014 às 21:45)

Boas

Chove forte neste momento


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2014 às 22:00)

Chuva forte neste momento! 
Trovoada é que nem ouvi-la... tem sido uma verdadeira travessia no deserto este evento no Porto...


----------



## supercell (17 Set 2014 às 22:04)

Por aqui vão uns pingos e nada de flashes por agora...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Set 2014 às 22:10)

Chuva forte e trovoada aqui.

EDIT: Chuva torrencial!


----------



## romeupaz (17 Set 2014 às 22:14)

Lembrem-se dos menos afortunados


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2014 às 22:17)

Mais uma chuvada fortíssima a passar por aqui neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2014 às 22:18)

Chuva torrencial por aqui,  28 mm


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 22:18)

Chove torrencialmente outra vez.

P.S.: Como tem sido advertido por já desde há alguns dias por outros membros, peço também agora eu que reduzam as dimensões das fotografias... Não vai com nada andar com as barras do navegador andar à procura do espaço para poder escrever porque alguém desconfigura as dimensões da página com fotografias de maior dimensão... Obrigado pela vossa atenção.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2014 às 22:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Chuva forte neste momento!
> Trovoada é que nem ouvi-la... tem sido uma verdadeira travessia no deserto este evento no Porto...



Esta madrugada trovejou bem aqui pelo Porto  continua a chuva, sigo com 28.4 mm


----------



## supercell (17 Set 2014 às 22:21)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Chuva forte e trovoada aqui.
> 
> EDIT: Chuva torrencial!



Engraçado, por aqui está tudo calmo sem flashes e com algum vento...


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2014 às 22:27)

Snifa disse:


> Esta madrugada trovejou bem aqui pelo Porto  continua a chuva, sigo com 28.4 mm


Estava noutro mundo quando isso aconteceu! 
Tudo calmo outra vez.


----------



## supercell (17 Set 2014 às 22:28)

Do nada grande chuvada!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2014 às 22:30)

Chuva forte há pouco , o rate esteve em 48mm/h.
Atuais 18,2ºC com 92% de humidade.
Rajada max 67kmh.
Pressão minima 998.9 hPa
Acumulado vai em 19,3mm


----------



## Paula (17 Set 2014 às 22:32)

Boas!

Pareceu-me ouvir uns roncos por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2014 às 22:37)

Mais uma grande chuvada


----------



## james (17 Set 2014 às 22:38)

Mais chuva e trovoada !


----------



## Paelagius (17 Set 2014 às 22:47)

Chove torrencialmente outra vez.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2014 às 22:47)

Outra chuvada! E puxada a vento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2014 às 22:48)

Dilúvio por aqui!!


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2014 às 22:51)

Chuvada torrencial neste momento, 30.2 mm acumulados


----------



## Paula (17 Set 2014 às 22:59)

Chove bem neste momento


----------



## meteoamador (17 Set 2014 às 23:01)

Começa a carregar aqui 

Tatual 17,6ºC 

HR 84%


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2014 às 23:14)

Hoje aqui foi mesmo o corredor das células

Acumulado de 54.9 mm


----------



## stormiday (17 Set 2014 às 23:16)

Boa noite. 
Por estes lados tudo calmo. Temperatura 19.9°C e um acumulado de 18.4mm.

Até ver o aviso laranja não se faz sentir.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2014 às 23:22)

Boa noite.

Tivemos uma acalmia ao final da tarde e só agora, com mais um aguaceiro fraco a moderado e curto é que voltei a acumular. Total precipitação: *44,4 mm*.
*O acumulado do ano hidrológico é de 2498,8 mm*. (faltam aqui uns 30 mm que perdi num dia chuvoso há uns bons meses).
O vento vai soprando moderado de S.

*Tatual: 17,4ºC
Hr: 90%​*
P.S.: mais um aguaceiro moderado a cair...


----------



## jpmartins (17 Set 2014 às 23:36)

Boa noite,

Até ao momento o dia rendeu 18.4mm. Neste momento chove.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 00:08)

Chove bem!
Fechei o dia com 20.6mm


----------



## Paelagius (18 Set 2014 às 01:07)

Aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Paelagius (18 Set 2014 às 07:39)

Vento muito forte SE


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2014 às 07:42)

Bom dia.

A madrugada trouxe alguns aguaceiros no seu início mas depois ficou calmo.
Esta manhã começa com vento moderado de SSE, com rajadas por vezes fortes.
O céu está muito nublado a encoberto - apenas a SE apresenta alguns pequenos claros.
O acumulado de precipitação da noite é de *3,3 mm*.

*Tatual: 17,7ºC
Hr: 82%​*A tonalidade das nuvens chamou-me a atenção por ser tão amarelada:

*Vista para E\SE*






*Vista para E\NE*




A cor é natural...


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 07:42)

Boas!
Eu acordei com o vento!
Olhando para o radar ... Vem aí molha da grossa
Rajada de 63kmh


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2014 às 08:07)

Muita chuva nas próximas horas no litoral Norte


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 08:12)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado foi de *31 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *6.4 mm* até ao momento.

Vem uma grande escuridão de Oeste Sul e SW 

Vento com rajadas fortes de SSW

18.2 ºC Actuais.

Caem umas pingas grossas


----------



## james (18 Set 2014 às 08:18)

Bom dia ,

Autentico diluvio por aqui  ! ! ! !

Chove torrencialmente a ja muito tempo e vento muuto forte ! ! !

Autentico dia de temporal !


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 08:21)

APDL LEIXÕES com rajadas de 35 nós
Por aqui , chuva forte !


----------



## james (18 Set 2014 às 08:22)

Isto vai tudo pelos ares ! ! !

Incrivel a quantidade de chuva que cai !

As estradas parecem rios !


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 08:27)

Acumulado 12,3mm
Rate atual 38mm/h
Rajada de 65kmh


----------



## james (18 Set 2014 às 08:41)

Diluvio  ! ! !

Nao ha outra palavra para descrever o que  chove por aqui .


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 08:43)

Grande intensidade neste momento!!


----------



## darque_viana (18 Set 2014 às 08:47)

Bom dia!
Já não é novidade para ninguém, mas chove e tem chovido com muita intensidade por aqui 
Ontem à noite estava no Continente e já chovia lá dentro, em cima das prateleiras


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 08:54)

Parece um dia de Outono por aqui, muita chuva puxada a vento

O mês de Setembro/2014 já ultrapassa os *100 mm* acumulados


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2014 às 08:55)

Chuva forte e constante  

Ps.: Segundo o IPMA, o local mais chuvoso do Litoral Norte, no dia 16, foi V.N. Cerveira (Aeródromo) com *48mm*.  (o vencedor do dia foi a cidade da Guarda com 59,1mm)


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 09:05)

Temporal de chuva e vento instalado pelo Porto.

*10 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2014 às 09:07)

O céu está negro a Oeste , começa a chover.


----------



## darque_viana (18 Set 2014 às 09:11)

Impressionante a intensidade neste momento!

Fotografias de uma rádio local, em Viana junto à Ponte Eiffel: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.779672238740832.1073741970.204034952971233&type=1


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 09:17)

Chove cada vez mais ! 
Acumulado por aqui já vai em 17mm
E em francelos segue com 10mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 09:20)

Já ouço sirenes !


----------



## james (18 Set 2014 às 09:24)

E chove torrencialmente sem parar e o vento sopra com uma intensidade impressionante ! 

Ja ha alguns estragos e inundacoes na zona .


----------



## james (18 Set 2014 às 09:53)

E o diluvio nao para , incrivel !

E o vento sopra de forma incrivel !

Chove torrencialmente desde as 5 da manha   !

O meu pluviometro esta avariado  , mas o acumulado de hoje deve ser gigantesco !


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2014 às 09:54)

Rajadas muito fortes neste momento :assobio: e chuva moderada


----------



## romeupaz (18 Set 2014 às 09:55)




----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2014 às 09:58)

Bons seguimentos!


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 09:58)

james disse:


> E chove torrencialmente sem parar e o vento sopra com uma intensidade impressionante !
> 
> Ja ha alguns estragos e inundacoes na zona .



Viana do Castelo, Chafé

15/09: 15,6mm
16/09: 31,3mm
17/09: 37,3mm

Hoje, até às 8h: 17,5mm.
Das 8 às 9h: 21mm!

Muita chuva, portanto!
A média mensal já foi ultrapassada. Mas ainda está muito longe de recordes.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Set 2014 às 10:27)

Bom dia, 
Chove com intensidade desde as 5 da manhã!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 10:28)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva, torrencial agora, muito escuro.

*21 mm* acumulados e a subir.


----------



## manchester (18 Set 2014 às 10:29)

Aqui por Matosinhos, perto da praia parece noite, chuva muito forte e vento com rajadas fortes


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 10:30)

Das 8h às 9h:

24,2mm - Viana do Castelo (cidade)
20,9mm - Viana do Castelo, Chafé


----------



## Fernando Costa (18 Set 2014 às 10:39)

Por aqui chove, chove e chove sem parar. Já há muitos anos que não tínhamos um Setembro assim


----------



## Paula (18 Set 2014 às 10:40)

Manhã de muita chuva e bastante vento. 

As ruas parecem rios...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2014 às 10:42)

Como já referi anteriormente no Seguimento de Modelos a precipitação ficará essencialmente junto á costa, pelo que será de esperar mais acumulados significativos junto á costa norte e centro (acima de Lisboa) nas próximas horas.

Alguém reporta trovoada no dia de hoje ?

PS: Junto á costa não quer dizer exactamente junto ao mar, mas quer dizer que não avançará para as regiões do interior...


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Set 2014 às 10:48)

Boas,

Bastante chuva e vento por cá, manhã de inverno!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Set 2014 às 10:48)

Para já, nada de trovoada!


----------



## xes (18 Set 2014 às 10:51)

Muita chuva mesmo por aqui, chove a horas seguidas, trovoada até agora nada


----------



## Fernando Costa (18 Set 2014 às 10:54)

Ora contentem-se comigo que nem um único ronco ouvi por estas bandas. Por aqui manhã de Outono de muita chuva.


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 11:02)

*26.4 mm *, chuva e mais chuva, não para


----------



## james (18 Set 2014 às 11:07)

E chove , chove . chove . . .


O diluvio prossegue ! ! !

P . S .  As 5 da manha pareceu - me ouvir trovoada . mas nao tenho a certeza .


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2014 às 11:12)

Fiquei sem dados na estação meteorológica desde as 7:38 h. Ás 7:38 h já tinha 7,8 mm acumulados de precipitação.

Enquanto existem zonas de Portugal que precisavam desta água toda, a região norte é sempre a mais beneficiada.

Eu realmente preferia que esta linha de instabilidade passasse nos distritos de Portalegre, Évora, Beja, porque são zonas relativamente secas e às vezes ficam 1 ou 2 meses sem chover. 

Consequências deste evento: A agricultura vai ser prejudicada, principalmente a plantação do milho, porque o milho ainda está verde e alguns ainda em fase de crescimento, portanto a desfolharem do milho, este ano só pode ser no final de outubro.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2014 às 11:17)

Tanta chuva, tanta água


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 11:21)

Escuríssimo, e chove torrencialmente


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2014 às 11:34)

Intensidade máxima da chuva por aqui


----------



## boneli (18 Set 2014 às 12:04)

Bom dia....pois é o Inverno está de volta! Ou será que o Verão nunca veio????

Bem aqui a manhã toda a chover certinho sem parar. Um autêntico diluvio.


----------



## Skizzo (18 Set 2014 às 12:11)

Em P.Rubas cairam 22.2mm no ultimo update. Em S.Gens bem menos, 3.4mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 12:15)

Valores de acumulados :





(Roda roxa é o valor do acumulado de ISEP ; http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt)


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 12:44)

chove com grande intensidade!!
Está a ficar muito nevoeiro!
Atuais 17,2ºc com 96% de HR


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 12:58)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 13:02)

BRUTAL a intensidade da chuva!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 13:06)

E volta a carga, isto é chuvada atrás de chuvada, sigo com *38.8 mm* acumulados, chega aos 40 mm de certeza a continuar assim


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2014 às 13:09)

"É disto que o meu povo gosta!"


----------



## boneli (18 Set 2014 às 13:14)

Estive a dar uma vista de olhos no radar do ipma.....que fartote que ai vem!!!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 13:18)

Outra carga de água fortíssima 
Francelos : 42,4mm
Rechousa 54,6mm
ISEP: 34mm


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 13:18)

Snifa disse:


> E volta a carga, isto é chuvada atrás de chuvada, sigo com *38.8 mm* acumulados, chega aos 40 mm de certeza a continuar assim



*40 mm* atingidos neste momento,  e chove, chove.. 

PS: agora ficou de "noite" tal a escuridão


----------



## rozzo (18 Set 2014 às 13:18)

Uns videozitos para lavar a vista? Vá...


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 13:20)

Desculpem o termo mas *PORRA! *chove agora como se não houvesse amanha!

A chuva parece "nevoeiro" tal a intensidade  está muito escuro.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2014 às 13:22)

Snifa disse:


> Desculpem o termo mas *PORRA! *chove agora como se não houvesse amanha!
> 
> A chuva pareçe "nevoeiro" tal a intensidade  está muito escuro.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Set 2014 às 13:24)

Que bom que era que o radar aí do Norte já estivesse em funcionamento!
Este mês já tinha dado muito jeito...!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 13:44)

Díluvio por aqui !

*46.8 mm *acumulados


----------



## Névoa (18 Set 2014 às 13:49)

Skizzo disse:


> Em P.Rubas cairam 22.2mm no ultimo update. Em S.Gens bem menos, 3.4mm.



Bem observado! É como digo, parece que há algo a afastar a chuva desta região, aqui chove bem hoje mas nada comparado ao que falam do Porto, onde imagino que também chova muito. Mas vá lá que chove bem, o melhor dia deste evento para onde moro, ao menos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Set 2014 às 13:49)

"quando parar de chover avisem" 

nem de casa da para sair,abençoada folga!!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 13:50)

Ou isto pára ou vão ocorrer problemas em zonas em que o escoamento não se fizer convenientemente

*50 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## rozzo (18 Set 2014 às 13:53)

Snifa disse:


> Ou isto pára ou vão ocorrer problemas em zonas em que o escoamento não se fizer convenientemente
> 
> *50 mm* acumulados e a subir



E penso ainda haver umas boas horas de precipitação moderada a forte pela frente nessa região...

As saídas dos modelos ontem já ameaçavam este cenário de precipitação excessiva devido ao lento deslocamento do sistema.


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2014 às 13:53)

Snifa disse:


> Ou isto pára ou vão ocorrer problemas em zonas em que o escoamento não se fizer convenientemente
> 
> *50 mm* acumulados e a subir



A ver se é desta que batemos os 83,8mm diários referentes às normais climatológicas do Porto para Setembro. 

Ps.: Que grande chuvada que cai agora...


----------



## james (18 Set 2014 às 13:56)

E continua a chover a cantaros !

Que diluvio ! ! !

E vento fortissimo , com rajadas de respeito !


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 13:57)

rozzo disse:


> E penso ainda haver umas boas horas de precipitação moderada a forte pela frente nessa região...
> 
> As saídas dos modelos ontem já ameaçavam este cenário de precipitação excessiva devido ao lento deslocamento do sistema.



Exacto Rozzo, eu olho para as nuvens, elas vêem de SSW para NNE mas parecem estagnadas, movimento muito lento, por conseguinte a chuva já de si forte demora muito a passar, como resultado há acumulados elevados


----------



## Illusion4u (18 Set 2014 às 13:58)

Deixa chuver!!


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2014 às 13:59)

Na minha EM devem estar uns valores jeitosos, ao que tem chovido....


----------



## romeupaz (18 Set 2014 às 14:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "quando parar de chover avisem"
> 
> nem de casa da para sair,abençoada folga!!



Folga!?  sai de casa


----------



## rozzo (18 Set 2014 às 14:00)

Snifa disse:


> Exacto Rozzo, eu olho para as nuvens, elas vêem de SSW para NNE mas parecem estagnadas, movimento muito lento, por conseguinte a chuva já de si forte demora muito a passar, como resultado há acumulados elevados




Vendo alguns mesoscalas (que valem o que valem), o pico na zona do Porto seria algures a meio da tarde, entre as 15-17h, mas mantendo-se aguaceiros depois, com mais acumulação.
Vai ser longo o dia por aí...


----------



## 1337 (18 Set 2014 às 14:12)

Realmente é impressionante a chuva forte e persistente que tem caído por cá, ontem acabei o dia com 55 mm, hoje já vai com 44 mm e a aumentar. Onde irá isto parar hoje


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Set 2014 às 14:13)

Bem por aqui está um belo dia de Inverno, 15º e chuva persistente e por vezes forte. De referir também que o vento sopra por vezes fortes.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2014 às 14:18)

Estradas e passeios inundados em Espinho


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2014 às 14:22)

Estava com dificuldade em colocar a imagem 
Chove bem por aqui neste momento.


----------



## supercell (18 Set 2014 às 14:23)

jpmartins disse:


> Estava com dificuldade em colocar a imagem
> Chove bem por aqui neste momento.



Mais do que bem!  Este vento ainda por cima!


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2014 às 14:23)

Impossível colocar pilhas na estação meteorológica com este tempo. 
Segundo a estação meteorológica mais próxima de Espinho, a de Francelos que fica situada a 9 km daqui, acumulou até ao momento *51 mm * de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2014 às 14:31)

Oh Miguel...vá lá que hoje não era dia de Feira ,senão era o caos,os feirantes ficavam com a mercadoria toda encharcada e ia tudo na enxurrada ,bem chovida para essa zona nas ultimas horas .


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 14:40)

E continua a chover
Acumulado vai nos 64,8mm
Atuais 17,6ºc e 97% de HR.
Bastante nevoeiro!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2014 às 14:54)

Praticamente desde as 14h é que começou a somar, sigo com 8mm.
Continua a chover a um bom ritmo.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 15:18)

Já acima dos 50mm:

67,3mm - Rechousa, Vila Nova de Gaia
58,7mm - Ribeira do Neiva, Vila Verde
53,6mm - Francelos, Vila Nova de Gaia
51,8mm - ISEP, Porto
50,3mm - Gimieira, Ponte de Lima


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 15:22)

Mais uma valente carga de água por aqui, o acumulado está nos *57.6 mm*


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2014 às 15:28)

AnDré disse:


> Já acima dos 50mm:
> 
> 67,3mm - Rechousa, Vila Nova de Gaia
> 58,7mm - Ribeira do Neiva, Vila Verde
> ...



A de Castro Laboreiro está de regresso e acabou de ultrapassar os 50mm, sendo que leva a modesta acumulação mensal de *154,4mm* http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Ps.: Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2014 às 15:42)

> *Duas pessoas ficaram hoje desalojadas em Gaia na sequência da queda parcial do telhado da sua casa, na freguesia de Santa Marinha, devido ao mau tempo.*
> 
> 
> Segundo fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro do Porto (CDOS), o alerta foi dado às 13:25, quando parte do telhado da casa 7 situada na travessa Cândido dos Reis caiu.
> ...



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=730752


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2014 às 15:46)

14.7mm em Anadia na ultima hora


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 16:03)

Mais chuva, não para, atingidos agora os *60 mm* 

Vem lá escuro de SW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 16:28)

É impressionante como a chuva não para !!
Novo aguaceiro a entrar vindo de SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 16:31)

Chove intensamente! 71,6mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Set 2014 às 16:38)

Há pouco aqui caiu uma chuvada com rajadas de vento violentas, talvez próximas dos 80\90 km\h, impressionante 
Por agora mais calmo, chuva fraca...


----------



## supercell (18 Set 2014 às 16:39)

Por aqui tudo relativamente calmo embora nublado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Set 2014 às 16:44)

Por cá a tarde tem sido ventosa. Chuva é que nem por isso. Têm passado tudo a sul.

Neste momento céu muito nublado e o vento está a meter respeito. Não chove.


Célula que passou de raspão há pouco tempo a sul, fez desaparecer a cidade de Braga:


----------



## supercell (18 Set 2014 às 17:00)

Bem negro a oeste...


----------



## joaoamares1 (18 Set 2014 às 17:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por cá a tarde tem sido ventosa. Chuva é que nem por isso. Têm passado tudo a sul.
> 
> Neste momento céu muito nublado e o vento está a meter respeito. Não chove.
> 
> ...



O que esperar para esta noite para o dia de amanha??? já estou farto de apanhar chuva na escola xD


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 17:06)

Uns impressionantes 74,7mm!
E continua .... onde isto vai para


----------



## Paelagius (18 Set 2014 às 17:15)

Noééé... que vem aí céu mais cinzento!


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2014 às 17:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Uns impressionantes 74,7mm!
> E continua .... onde isto vai para
> 
> Esperemos que bata o recorde para a precipitação diária no Porto (Serra do Pilar), no mês de Setembro, e que data de 14/09/1986, com *83,8mm*.
> ...


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 17:19)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## supercell (18 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Chove moderado!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 17:23)

Parece que correm ribeiros pelas ruas


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Set 2014 às 17:23)

Diluvio


----------



## Fernando Costa (18 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Por aqui chove como se não houvesse amanhã. Ainda não parou e parece que vai continuar assim por mais umas horas. É de esperar que se atinge e até se ultrapasse os records absolutos. Penso eu de que


----------



## PedroMAR (18 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Fotos


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 17:45)

*67.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2014 às 18:07)

Neste momento volta a chover bem por aqui. Devagar mas vai acumulando 
12.8mm.


----------



## Névoa (18 Set 2014 às 18:38)

Grande chuva cai agora na Senhora da Hora!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 18:38)

De novo uma forte chuvada neste momento, gotas bem grossas, até faz " fumo"


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2014 às 18:56)

*76,7 mm* acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2014 às 19:01)

A precipitação excessiva está a provocar pequenos aluimentos de terra em Espinho.


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 19:01)

Mais escuridão a vir de Sul/SW.

*69.2 mm* acumulados

17.5ºc actuais

*100.2 mm* desde as 0 horas de ontem até ao momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Set 2014 às 19:17)

Que chuvada cai agora!! 


Edit: aguaceiro diluviano!!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 19:24)

Boa célula com grandes cumulonimbos em aproximação vinda de Sul 

Está a ficar muito escuro.

Vento com algumas rajadas de SSW

EDIT: está a trovejar? Ouvi ronco vindo de Sul, alguém confirma?


----------



## Névoa (18 Set 2014 às 19:35)

Eu só ouvi agora um avião a passar, mas não estou assim tão perto. O céu aqui já está com largas abertas, mas também vejo esta massa cinzenta a vir de sul. Será que ainda vem mais?


----------



## Paelagius (18 Set 2014 às 19:35)

Snifa disse:


> Boa célula com grandes cumulonimbos em aproximação vinda de Sul
> 
> Está a ficar muito escuro.
> 
> ...



Não ouvi trovejar.

Chove bastante agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2014 às 19:38)

Bom fim de tarde.

Parece que há zonas do litoral com chuvadas expressivas e os acumulados vão subindo paulatinamente

O esperado era o que está a passar-se: com a depressão estacionária, seriam as zonas mais litorais, bem mais perto do mar, as que seriam beneficiadas pela passagem de algumas frentes com células convectivas.

Por cá temos ainda algum efeito desta convectividade mas o grosso da precipitação parece-me ser de origem estratiforme (o mais habitual por cá).
Ontem o *rain rate* (intensidade da chuva) máximo foi de 111,0 mm\h e hoje apenas de 9,9 mm\h.
O *acumulado é de 38,9 mm* (ontem ficou nos 46,5 mm)

O vento soprou por vezes forte, mas essencialmente tem sido moderado de SSE.


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 19:39)

Começa a chover com intensidade por aqui


----------



## Névoa (18 Set 2014 às 19:39)

Chove sim senhor (aqui só um bocadinho) e eu nem tinha dado por isso, o céu fechou num instante!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Snifa disse:


> Começa a chover com intensidade por aqui



Mas isso nunca mais para de chover ai pelo norte ...ainda a 0 e tarda cá chegar .


----------



## Paelagius (18 Set 2014 às 19:52)

Chove com maior intensidade. A iluminação na margem de Gaia vai-se esbatendo.


----------



## Paelagius (18 Set 2014 às 19:59)

Estranho ouvir o grasnar das gaivotas a esta hora. Deve aproximar-se temporal.


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2014 às 20:01)

O Rio Leça junto à Ponte da Pedra está quase a galgar as margens.

Chove moderadamente mas certinho!


----------



## Paelagius (18 Set 2014 às 20:11)

Torna a chover com intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 20:19)

Chove imenso neste momento, mais uma carga daquelas 

*71.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 20:27)

Acumulados acima dos 50mm:
-Rechousa - VNGaia: 78,2mm
-Ribeira do Neiva, Vila Verde: 77,2mm
-ISEP: 63,5mm
-Gemieira, Ponte de Lima: 63mm
-FrancelosVNGaia: 61,5mm
-Ovar - Sao Miguel:52,6mm


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2014 às 20:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados acima dos 50mm:
> -Rechousa - VNGaia: 78,2mm
> -Ribeira do Neiva, Vila Verde: 77,2mm
> -ISEP: 63,5mm
> ...



- Castro Laboreiro: *61,4mm* (156,6mm em Setembro)


----------



## Paelagius (18 Set 2014 às 20:38)

Foi nesta fase que Noé mandou todos embarcar? Chove imenso e algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 20:39)

Cadito disse:


> - Castro Laboreiro: *61,4mm* (156,6mm em Setembro)



Eu foi buscar os dados apenas ao wunderground..
Mas  obrigado por esses valores 
Podes dizer onde vais ver esses dados no site do impa?..É que não estou a encontrar!


----------



## Paelagius (18 Set 2014 às 20:43)

Não vos sei dizer bem se está a chegar "o fim do início". João Paulo, parecem acabar as nuvens aproximando-se céu escuro: limpo ou carregado?


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 20:45)

Paelagius disse:


> Foi nesta fase que Noé mandou todos embarcar? Chove imenso e algumas rajadas fortes.



Que dilúvio por aqui!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 20:45)

Chove intensamente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 20:48)

Paelagius disse:


> Não vos sei dizer bem se está a chegar "o fim do início". João Paulo, parecem acabar as nuvens aproximando-se céu escuro: limpo ou carregado?



Parece carregado..
Estou a ver uma cortina de nevoeiro a vir de SUL!


----------



## GabKoost (18 Set 2014 às 20:52)

Chove agora e mais uma vez copiosamente.

A média de Setembro já foi bem ultrapassada e pelo satélite parece que ainda vamos acumular qualquer coisa de jeitoso até acabar o evento.

Muito bom para nós aficionados mas mau para as colheitas agrícolas. O ano para os Vinhos Verdes vai ser muito mau uma vez que a maior parte das uvas estão ainda verdes e com toda esta humidade vão começar a rebentar.


----------



## 1337 (18 Set 2014 às 21:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados acima dos 50mm:
> -Rechousa - VNGaia: 78,2mm
> -Ribeira do Neiva, Vila Verde: 77,2mm
> -ISEP: 63,5mm
> ...



Gemieira é Ponte de Lima, na estação é que se enganaram e meteram Viana, mas é em Ponte de Lima, é por esta estação que eu me guio, pois está a 3 km de mim


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 21:09)

Mais uma grande carga de água, impressionante que não para de chover!


----------



## 1337 (18 Set 2014 às 21:12)

Hoje em Viana também esteve um caos.

Debaixo da ponte Eifell


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2014 às 21:17)

1337 disse:


> Hoje em Viana também esteve um caos.
> 
> Debaixo da ponte Eifell



Passei ali naquele passeio, pouco antes
A maré tambem ajudou.


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2014 às 21:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Eu foi buscar os dados apenas ao wunderground..
> Mas  obrigado por esses valores
> Podes dizer onde vais ver esses dados no site do impa?..É que não estou a encontrar!



A estação não é do IPMA. É uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus.  http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## james (18 Set 2014 às 21:34)

Boas ,

Por aqui , apos o diluvio de hoje , continuam os aguaceiros e o vento forte !

Tatual : 17  ° C

Os rios aqui na regiao ja com fortes caudais !


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2014 às 21:44)

É impressionante esta situação no litoral mais a norte.
Por aqui a situação não tem nada haver, sigo com 14.8mm.


----------



## 1337 (18 Set 2014 às 21:50)

Por aqui continua a chover. Ontem 55 mm, hoje já vai em 65.3 mm. Em 2 dias acumulei 120 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2014 às 21:52)

1337 disse:


> Por aqui continua a chover. Ontem 55 mm, hoje já vai em 65.3 mm. Em 2 dias acumulei 120 mm


Valores impressionastes


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 21:58)

1337 disse:


> Gemieira é Ponte de Lima, na estação é que se enganaram e meteram Viana, mas é em Ponte de Lima, é por esta estação que eu me guio, pois está a 3 km de mim



Pois é..Obrigado pela correção!!
Vou já alterar


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2014 às 21:59)

1337 disse:


> Por aqui continua a chover. Ontem 55 mm, hoje já vai em 65.3 mm. Em 2 dias acumulei 120 mm



Eu ontem 17,7mm e hoje 26,4mm


----------



## meteoamador (18 Set 2014 às 22:04)

Boas Noites

Que belo dia de inverno, choveu todo dia certinho até que por volta das 6 da tarde passou a aguaceiros.

A estação se Ribeira do Neiva Vila Verde ja leva com 79 mm 

Diz o ditado que Setembro ou seca as fontes ou leva as pontes.

Neste momento estão 16.5 ºC e não chove


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 22:24)

CHove intensamente puxada a vento!!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2014 às 22:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> CHove intensamente puxada a vento!!



Começou agora aqui também, chuva forte neste momento e puxada a vento


----------



## supercell (18 Set 2014 às 22:30)

Por aqui tudo calmo, mas pelo Sat24 é por pouco tempo, parece que vem aí uma célula.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 22:51)

Está a chegar carga de SW!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 23:03)

Sou eu que estou a ver mal ou estão 2 morcegos na webcam de espinho


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 23:04)

humidade na câmara.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Set 2014 às 23:08)

Agreste disse:


> humidade na câmara.



É uma humidade muito mexida para meu gosto


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Set 2014 às 23:12)

GabKoost disse:


> Chove agora e mais uma vez copiosamente.
> 
> A média de Setembro já foi bem ultrapassada e pelo satélite parece que ainda vamos acumular qualquer coisa de jeitoso até acabar o evento.
> 
> Muito bom para nós aficionados mas mau para as colheitas agrícolas. O ano para os Vinhos Verdes vai ser muito mau uma vez que a maior parte das uvas estão ainda verdes e com toda esta humidade vão começar a rebentar.



Boa noite Sócio,

É verdade que neste cantinho do Baixo Minho já temos a média de Setembro no papo!!!   

Vamos ver no final do evento se o contador arrebentou ou não!!!

Bom Fim de Semana a todos os MeteoLoucos.

Cmps.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2014 às 23:13)

Volta a chover com grande intensidade !
E já vão 85,9mm acumulados
Foto tirada há 5min:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




19:25h:


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 23:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É uma humidade muito mexida para meu gosto



não me parece lógico que as aves ou os morcegos voem debaixo de chuva... as suas presas também não estão disponíveis quando chove.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Set 2014 às 23:34)

Caiu mais um aguaceiro forte há minutos. 


Acumulados *45,4 mm* até às 22 horas segundo a EMA de Merelim.


Analisando o radar parece que as condições para termos mais chuva forte e quem sabe uma ou outra trovoada vão continuar nas próximas horas, embora tudo muito localizado.


----------



## meteoamador (18 Set 2014 às 23:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sou eu que estou a ver mal ou estão 2 morcegos na webcam de espinho



Isso parece ser a camera reflectida no vidro que a protege.


Entretanto por aqui a chuva deu tréguas.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Set 2014 às 00:05)

O dia começa da melhor forma, chove bem


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Set 2014 às 00:08)

jpmartins disse:


> O dia começa da melhor forma, chove bem



Igualmente por aqui


----------



## João Pedro (19 Set 2014 às 00:18)

Boas noites!

Mas que dia este! Chuva, chuva e mais chuva, quase sempre muito forte. Foram litros e litros de água que hoje cairam, e caem ainda, do céu. Verdadeiramente impressionante.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Set 2014 às 00:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites!
> 
> Mas que dia este! Chuva, chuva e mais chuva, quase sempre muito forte. Foram litros e litros de água que hoje cairam, e caem ainda, do céu. Verdadeiramente impressionante.



E o que ainda vai cair, tendo em conta a imagem de satélite


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Set 2014 às 00:23)

Fiquei espantado com o dia de ontem, muita chuva caiu nesta zona!
Foi um acumulado de 87,1mm na Rechousa e 67,8mm em Francelos.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Set 2014 às 00:24)

jpmartins disse:


> E o que ainda vai cair, tendo em conta a imagem de satélite


Sim, ainda andam por ali umas celulazitas com algum potencial. Vamos lá a ver o que acontece.


----------



## superstorm (19 Set 2014 às 00:31)

Boas noites...
 Por aqui não há muito que dizer, apenas que a chuva só tem dado treguas de 5min durante todo o dia 
 Eu pessoalmente que gosto imenso do inverno, atrevo me a dizer que já estou fartinho dela a cair 

Já tenho saudades do sol a entrar pela janela 

Mas claro continuo a acompanhar o evento... apesar de fenómenos extremos por estes lados ter sido quase nulos (ainda bem)

Só este mês o isep já registou cerca de 137.41mm ..
Agora pergunto aos mais entendidos...
já terá passado da media do ano passado?


----------



## joselamego (19 Set 2014 às 00:33)

Muita chuva pelo litoral norte.... mesmo eu que vivo no interior norte, não me posso queixar
já acumulei em Lamego, 92 mm de chuva


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Set 2014 às 00:43)

Mais um aguaceiro forte!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Set 2014 às 00:43)

Uma imagem vale por mil posts... 




Fonte


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Set 2014 às 01:34)

Chuva parou desde as 19:30/20:00h 
Noite serena!


----------



## 1337 (19 Set 2014 às 03:36)

Acabei o dia de ontem com 68.3 mm, sigo agora com 5.3 mm desde a meia noite, vamos lá ver quantos vão ser hoje


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2014 às 08:08)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *73.8 mm* 

Hoje sigo com *1.4 mm* desde as 0 horas.

17.7 ºc actuais.

Muito escuro em aproximação vindo de S e SW.


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2014 às 08:33)

Chove bem por aqui! 

Pelo satélite há boas linhas de instabilidade prestes a entrarem aqui no Litoral Norte


----------



## Cadito (19 Set 2014 às 08:47)

Bom dia!

Carro lavado: check
Jardim regado: check
Bidão com 100l de recolha da água da chuva: check
Dois regadores com 13l cada de recolha da água da chuva: check
Sirene exterior do alarme danificada com entrada da água: check

Não há melhor local para residir que o *Litoral Norte* 

Ps.: A chover moderadamente 
       Na vizinha Espanha (Corunha) a estação oficial AEMET de Monte Iroite registou ontem *117,9mm* e hoje já segue com *92,6mm*


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2014 às 08:47)

Deu  um relâmpago a SW sobre o  mar agora mesmo, nuvem/mar, espectáculo! 

Muito escuro com cumulonimbos presentes


----------



## Paelagius (19 Set 2014 às 09:59)

O vento intensifica-se.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Set 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia ,
Aguaceiros moderados a fortes com vento S/SW


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2014 às 11:12)

Grandes cumulonimbos a chegarem vindos de SW e Sul


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2014 às 11:23)

Grande chuvada neste momento e puxada a vento forte!


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2014 às 11:33)

Snifa disse:


> Grande chuvada neste momento e puxada a vento forte!



Segundo os modelos hoje aí junto á faixa litoral norte será mais um dia de muita chuva !
A partir de amanhã será mais em zonas de serra !


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Set 2014 às 11:38)

Por aqui dia diferente do de ontem. Céu encoberto, mas, para já, sem precipitação. Para a tarde deverá aparecer alguma chuva


----------



## james (19 Set 2014 às 12:01)

Bom dia , 

Mais um dia de muita chuva . Aguaceiros fortes durante toda a noite e toda a manhã .

E vento forte também .


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2014 às 12:05)

Começou a chover neste momento em Espinho.


----------



## Stinger (19 Set 2014 às 12:07)

Trovaoo !


----------



## Paelagius (19 Set 2014 às 12:08)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão e depois começou a chover com intensidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Set 2014 às 12:08)

Por aqui começou a chover bem ! 
Bastante escuro para S/SW


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2014 às 12:08)

Trovoada!


----------



## Cadito (19 Set 2014 às 12:09)

KABUM!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Relatos de trovoada pelo Porto. É sempre aos mesmos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Set 2014 às 12:11)

Chove intensamente!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2014 às 12:13)

Célula com um topo de 12 km a Norte da cidade do Porto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Set 2014 às 12:30)

Está a passar a oeste daqui neste momento, céu bem escuro.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Set 2014 às 12:58)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tudo muito mais calmo hoje, sigo com 11mm 
Temp. actual:21.3ºC


----------



## PauloSR (19 Set 2014 às 13:16)

Belissimo festival elétrico!!! Trovões bem fortes!!! Maravilha... Que saudades...


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Set 2014 às 13:39)

Bem por aqui 5 minutos brutais com chuva fortíssima e alguma trovoada distante, mas a chuva essa caiu com uma intensidade brutal


----------



## james (19 Set 2014 às 14:32)

Por aqui , chove torrencialmente !


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2014 às 14:49)

Começa a ficar escuro para Oeste e SW, vento com rajadas de SW.

21.2ºC actuais, tempo ameno.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Set 2014 às 15:55)

Regime de aguaceiros fortes


----------



## 1337 (19 Set 2014 às 18:16)

Já deve ter acabado, hoje foi mais fraco que os ultimos 2 dias, ainda assim acumulei mais 16.8 mm


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2014 às 18:34)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui *6.4 mm *até ao momento, na sua maioria ocorreram com o aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada pouco depois  do meio dia.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado, 20.0 ºc actuais e 89% de humidade.

De referir que em menos de 3 dias o acumulado está em *111.2 mm*


----------



## superstorm (19 Set 2014 às 18:49)

Boas tardes a todos.

Há cerca de 5min tive aqui um aguaceiro muito breve e talvez seja a despedida 

O o ceu apresenta agora pequenas abertas 

poderei dizer que o evento está no seu fim... (penso eu)

EDIT: Deixo aqui umas fotos


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Set 2014 às 19:33)

Que belo aguaceiro caiu agora, gotas enormes!


----------



## jpmartins (19 Set 2014 às 19:51)

Bem parece que hoje vou ganhar ao Snifa com 11.2mm


----------



## supercell (19 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Dia calmo por aqui com pouca chuva.


----------



## CptRena (20 Set 2014 às 03:00)

O que eu consegui apanhar de uma célula que passou aqui perto no passado dia 17 Setembro






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZoiWD-9psY"]Trovoada/Thunderstorm 17-09-2014 - YouTube[/ame]​

O vídeo está fraquinho. Não consegui fazer um slow motion maior, infelizmente. Para além disso há uma mancha no meio da imagem que suspeito que fosse um pingo de chuva na lente frontal.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Set 2014 às 08:33)

Bom dia!
Pelo radar vejo uma célula a aproximar-se da zona do Porto!
Atuais 18,2ºc e hr82%


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Set 2014 às 09:31)

Por cá tudo calmo


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2014 às 09:33)

Bom dia, 

céu a ficar escuro para Oeste e SW.

Foto tirada há momentos com direito a arco irís:






Sigo com 19.3 ºc e 83% de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2014 às 09:45)

Ouvem-se roncos distantes e abafados, está preto o céu para Oeste


----------



## james (20 Set 2014 às 09:57)

Bom dia , 

Dia de aguaceiros , ainda a pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte !

Tatual : 18 ° 

HR : 98  %


----------



## james (20 Set 2014 às 10:12)

Chove novamente . . .

Desde terca - feira , quase sempre a chover , a maior parte do tempo com grande intensidade !

Com o verao a terminar , este ano na minha zona , a precipitacao nos meses de verao deve rondar os 300  mm  /  m2 .


----------



## james (20 Set 2014 às 10:47)

E continua a chover com bastante intensidade , acompanhado de algumas rajadas de vento !

Mais uma manha muito chuvosa por ca  ! !


----------



## CptRena (20 Set 2014 às 14:17)

james disse:


> [...] a precipitacao nos meses de verao deve rondar os 300  mm  /  m2 .




Ou são mm ou L/m². mm/m² não é unidade de precipitação 

Por aqui também vão caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes, com gotas grandes. E eu que disse ontem ao meu pai que não chovia. Já fiquei mal 

T=21,3°C


----------



## james (20 Set 2014 às 14:47)

CptRena disse:


> Ou são mm ou L/m². mm/m² não é unidade de precipitação
> 
> Por aqui também vão caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes, com gotas grandes. E eu que disse ontem ao meu pai que não chovia. Já fiquei mal
> 
> T=21,3°C






Tens razao , obrigado por me corrigires .

As minhas desculpas ao forum .


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2014 às 14:52)

Hoje nota-se bem a humidade no ar, esta agradavel mas torna-se desconfortável ao sol


----------



## Stinger (20 Set 2014 às 15:05)

Está bastante escuro por aqui


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2014 às 15:17)

Chuva grossa pela Maia, céu escuro


----------



## jpmartins (20 Set 2014 às 15:52)

Boa tarde, 
Sigo com 4mm, céu por vezes muito escuro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Set 2014 às 17:12)

Por aqui céu escuro, há pouco ouvi trovoada de uma célula que passou na zona de Guimarães e agora vou ouvindo uns trovões muito distantes provenientes de uma célula na zona de Amarante, creio. Para já sem chuva, tempo ameno.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Set 2014 às 18:04)

Por aqui nada. Céu quase limpo, observo apenas uns cumulus congestus a sudoeste... Segunda podemos ter mais um evento interessante...


----------



## supercell (20 Set 2014 às 18:13)

Mas que bela trovoada que por aqui passou de raspão! 
Era cada bomba que ficava 20 segundos a ecoar no céu...


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2014 às 18:50)

Daqui de Espinho dá para ver uma célula a Este e que segundo o sat24 têm trovoada.

Se fosse mais escuro dava para ver os raios ou relâmpagos.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2014 às 19:17)

Webcam de Fermentelos, Águeda


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Set 2014 às 19:29)

Boas! 
Hoje tirei a tarde para fazer alguma limpeza e colocação de cabos de aço na minha estação que está no telhado, e eram bem visíveis células a E/SE!
Fotos que tirei lá em cima (pouca qualidade foram tiradas com o telemóvel):





Esta deve ser a célula que o Miguel96 falou..









Fotos da estação :









Atuais: 20,4ºC com 73% de humidade , vento fraco de SW , acumulado 2mm!


----------



## james (20 Set 2014 às 20:54)

Boa noite ,

A reportar de Espinho , ja avistei por aqui alguns relampagos .


----------



## supercell (20 Set 2014 às 21:13)

james disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> A reportar de Espinho , ja avistei por aqui alguns relampagos .



Em que direções?


----------



## james (20 Set 2014 às 21:21)

supercell disse:


> Em que direções?






Uma celula estacionada ao largo da costa , penso que esta a progredir muito  lentamente para sul , mas  sobre o mar .


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Set 2014 às 08:08)

Neste momento chuva forte por aqui 
EDIT 8:13: Até faz fumo, grande chuvada...


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Set 2014 às 08:22)

Já parou, foi uma bela chuvada para abrir o dia. De referir que ontem por volta das 20h passou por aqui uma bela célula que deu uma forte chuvada e também alguns trovoes bem potentes


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Set 2014 às 08:32)

Trovoada


----------



## PauloSR (21 Set 2014 às 09:59)

Acordar com chuva, trovoada e esta remodelaçao no forum! Que mais podia querer? 

Neste momento ouvem-se trovoes fortes e bem perto. A chuva acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Set 2014 às 10:04)

Há ali umas células uns km's a Oeste daqui que parecem estacionárias, movimento muito lento, quem estiver a apanhar com elas vai ter um acumulado interessante...
Por aqui céu com abertas, escuro para NW.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Set 2014 às 10:11)

Grande trovoadinha me saiu na rifa logo pela manhã  Os trovões têm sido bem frequentes


----------



## Paula (21 Set 2014 às 10:13)

Trovoada!


----------



## GabKoost (21 Set 2014 às 10:19)

Confimo. Ainda há pouco estava sol como de repente era trovoada e chuva.

Viva a instabilidade.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2014 às 10:23)

Foi um exclusivo matinal para esta zona


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 10:25)

Está muito escuro para os lados de Braga com boas formações visíveis 

Por aqui sigo com 20.9 ºc actuais, vento de SE, tempo ameno.

A nebulosidade hoje vem mais do quadrante SE, vamos ver se se forma alguma coisa mais consistente para a tarde e que chegue aqui ao litoral


----------



## joaoamares1 (21 Set 2014 às 10:35)

Confirmo a instabilidade!!! Amares esta um autentico vendaval!!! Que violencia


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 11:02)

Já com 22.5 actuais, começa a ficar algo abafado


----------



## PauloSR (21 Set 2014 às 13:00)

Depois de uma manhã de trovoada e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, eis que reina o sol...


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 13:28)

Bem, por aqui um dia de Sol bastante agradável.
De salientar a formação de células a Este.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Set 2014 às 16:25)

Que bela célula a N/NE daqui, com trovões bem audíveis. Há pouco vi um relâmpago espectacular que saiu da nuvem e deve ter caído numa zona não abrangida pela célula.

Fotos tiradas com o telemóvel:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Set 2014 às 16:50)

Células a E. Venham para cá pf


----------



## Stinger (21 Set 2014 às 16:59)

Para o interior está a ficar uma grande celula , aqui em gondomar até já faz sombra e está muito abafado


----------



## guimeixen (21 Set 2014 às 17:10)

Boa tarde.
Deixo aqui uma pequena timelapse de uma Cb que passou a pouco perto daqui
Cumulonimbus Timelapse September 21, 2014:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Set 2014 às 17:12)




----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 17:15)

Grandes descargas a Este, é cada uma! Por agora não chove..


----------



## joaoamares1 (21 Set 2014 às 17:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que bela célula a N/NE daqui, com trovões bem audíveis. Há pouco vi um relâmpago espectacular que saiu da nuvem e deve ter caído numa zona não abrangida pela célula.
> 
> Fotos tiradas com o telemóvel:




Passou mesmo aqui por cima era cada bomba ai mou deus!! Os alarmes dos carros dispararam umas 2 vezes


----------



## joaoamares1 (21 Set 2014 às 17:17)

A celula de braga passou mesmo aqui por cima era cada bomba ai mou deus durou cerca de 25 min !! Os alarmes dos carros dispararam umas 2 vezes so para verem a potencia!!!


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 17:48)

Parece que vai haver festa antes da noite por aqui segundo o Sat24 com este vento de SE...


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Set 2014 às 17:53)

Por cá tudo calmo, 27,7ºC e já andou pelos 29ºC


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Set 2014 às 17:55)




----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 18:15)

Mammutus por aqui, parece que está a ocorrer dissipação de nuvens...


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Set 2014 às 18:19)

Boas! Ouvi agora um ronco de uma célula a E/SE!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Set 2014 às 18:24)

Bons roncos por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 18:29)

Pessoal de Portalegre têm uma célula aí perto. Poderá produzir trovoada.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 18:39)

Que trovão forte, até a luz piscou.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Set 2014 às 18:41)




----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 18:43)

Que grande raio.


----------



## filipeoliveira (21 Set 2014 às 18:44)

Aqui em 5 minutos ficou noite, que diluvio!!!!!


----------



## filipeoliveira (21 Set 2014 às 18:46)

Até as janelas tremem com as descargas eléctricas.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Set 2014 às 18:51)

Escuridão medonha que se aproxima da Povoa de Lanhoso! Vem aí algo fortissimo... Ouve-se trovoada bem frequente ao longe


----------



## Paelagius (21 Set 2014 às 18:54)

Boa tarde,

Mammatus a S


----------



## dj_teko (21 Set 2014 às 18:54)

O barulho não para da trovoada impressionante abriguem se


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 18:56)

Está a chover à cerca de 10 minutos


----------



## dj_teko (21 Set 2014 às 18:59)

Pessoal de Gondomar falem se conseguirem lol


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 18:59)

Troveja com frequência, muito escuro o céu


----------



## Fernando Costa (21 Set 2014 às 19:02)

Por aqui, neste momento muito escuro e a trovoada anda perto


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Set 2014 às 19:03)

Por cá tudo calmo


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 19:04)

A célula com trovoada que passou em Espinho está agora a Este do Porto e continua a intensificar-se.


----------



## xes (21 Set 2014 às 19:07)

Bem, choveu tanto aqui que fiquei sem net, trovoada bem perto de mim e até fiquei com o terraço inundado


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 19:08)

Ainda é possível ouvir trovoada a Nordeste.


----------



## Stinger (21 Set 2014 às 19:11)

Chove Mt em gondpmar


----------



## dj_teko (21 Set 2014 às 19:11)

Vê se as gaivotas a voltar ao mar deve estar mesmo mau


----------



## dj_teko (21 Set 2014 às 19:15)




----------



## dj_teko (21 Set 2014 às 19:18)




----------



## Paelagius (21 Set 2014 às 19:20)

Relâmpago a SE


----------



## filipeoliveira (21 Set 2014 às 19:21)

Por aqui ficou assim


----------



## Fernando Costa (21 Set 2014 às 19:33)

Grande trovão por cima, mesmo agora


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Set 2014 às 19:34)

Célula medonha a E/SE de Braga. Penso ter ouvido um ronco há pouco.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Set 2014 às 19:35)

Cor esquezita no ar


----------



## dj_teko (21 Set 2014 às 19:37)

O telemóvel não permite ver a escuridão que está parece que tem um filtro próprio mas está bem escuro


----------



## panzer4 (21 Set 2014 às 19:38)

Nossa,aqui em Lousada uma celula passou mesmo por cima!chuva fortissima,com rajadas de vento ,e com medias de 2 trovoes por minuto! ja chove á 30 minutos copiosamente! tive sem Luz,e passou se algo de grave aqui perto! varios carros de bombeiros passaram por aqui e nao iam desuntupir nada! ja tinha saudades desta açao!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Set 2014 às 19:38)

Céu aterrador em Braga, até tem tons de roxo!!

Continuam os roncos.


----------



## Maxispot (21 Set 2014 às 19:39)

Agora mesmo em Guifoes, Matosinhos, relâmpagos visiveis a Noroeste e um céu de meter respeito...
Venha a borrasca!


----------



## quimdabrita (21 Set 2014 às 19:39)

Trovões e céu cor de fogo.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (21 Set 2014 às 19:40)

O céu aqui por Braga. Lindo!


----------



## sergiosilva (21 Set 2014 às 19:40)

Assustador


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 19:41)

Já fotografei o céu cor de fogo e já filmei a trovoada, ficou altamente..

Já estou a ouvir e ver trovoada à mais de 1 hora.

Daqui a bocado meto o vídeo.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Neste momento relâmpagos e raios a Norte de Espinho, ainda se houvem os roncos


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Está simplesmente incrível o céu em Braga.


----------



## FSantos (21 Set 2014 às 19:43)

A Natureza dá-nos às vezes espetaculos memoraveis. Este está a ser um deles aqui em Gondomar.


----------



## sergiosilva (21 Set 2014 às 19:44)

Ventos frios à superfície. Nuvens quase paradas, quererá dizer alguma coisa?


----------



## PauloSR (21 Set 2014 às 19:44)

Que pre-tempestade medonha pela Povoa de Lanhoso... Levanta-se muito vento neste momento


----------



## panzer4 (21 Set 2014 às 19:45)

continua a chover copiosamente com relampagos  a cair no pinheiral perto da minha localidade! incrivel a força desta celula!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Já se veêm clarões para o S/SE de Braga


----------



## quimdabrita (21 Set 2014 às 19:48)

Não consigo fazer upload de jpeg...


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 19:49)

Relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos a Norte de Espinho.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Set 2014 às 19:49)

Céu mais assutador que sei lá o quê!!

Não tenho palavras para descrevê-lo.


----------



## pdf (21 Set 2014 às 19:50)

Por Matosinhos...


----------



## Cadito (21 Set 2014 às 19:52)

Já não me recordo de uma borrasca assim. Chuva forte e vários relâmpagos por minuto.


----------



## panzer4 (21 Set 2014 às 19:52)

Continua a chuver com muita intensidade ,e varios relampagos caem muito perto! relatos de varias inundaçoes,incendios ,e tarde muito aterefada para os bombeiros ! incrivel a força desta celula!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Set 2014 às 19:53)

Belos relâmpagos a SE.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Relâmpagos de 1 em 1 segundos a Norte de Espinho. Espectacular


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 19:55)

Daqui a pouco meto o vídeo e algumas fotografias desta tempestade.


----------



## Fernando Costa (21 Set 2014 às 19:57)

Só digo uma coisa. É o apocalipse


----------



## dj_teko (21 Set 2014 às 19:57)

Continua a sucessão de relâmpagos e um céu de MEDO


----------



## dj_teko (21 Set 2014 às 19:57)

Parece o fim do mundo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Set 2014 às 19:59)

só vos digo BRUTAL QUE FINAL DE TARDE ESPETACULAR POR AQUI!!


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:01)

Horrivel pelo Porto...granizo e trovoada fortíssima


----------



## Cadito (21 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Este será um evento inolvidável!


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:03)

Incrível só visto!!


----------



## GabKoost (21 Set 2014 às 20:04)

Acordei com trovoada abro a janela e deparo-me com este cenário dantesco a caminho:


----------



## xes (21 Set 2014 às 20:04)

Daqui vejo vários relâmpagos na direcção do Porto, deve estar jeitoso ai


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 20:05)




----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:07)

Estrondoso isto, que tempestade!!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (21 Set 2014 às 20:08)

Eu estou de tripé montado aqui em Braga á espera de alguma coisa.


----------



## quimdabrita (21 Set 2014 às 20:08)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


>


como é que posto fotos? em "carregar ficheiro" não consigo...


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 20:08)

Pessoal consegui pela 1ª vez tirar fotografias à trovoada e filmar.  Muita trovoada a Norte de Espinho, relâmpagos de 2 em e 2 segundos.


----------



## filipeoliveira (21 Set 2014 às 20:09)

O final de tarde por aqui!


----------



## quimdabrita (21 Set 2014 às 20:09)

Trovão fortíssimo na Maia (centro)


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:10)

Brutal acumulação em minutos, sigo com 29 mm o Isep ultrapassa os 30, e continua


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 20:10)

Estou a observar trovoada à 2 horas consecutivas.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 20:11)

Simplesmente brutal a trovoada que está a assolar o Porto, nem tenho palavras!


----------



## FSantos (21 Set 2014 às 20:11)

Avião de Sul a caminho de Pedras Rubras, não deve estar fácil...


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:11)

No isep 731 mm de intensidade da chuva uau!!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 20:11)

quimdabrita disse:


> como é que posto fotos? em "carregar ficheiro" não consigo...



Tens de as carregar num servidor externo e postar os links aqui, links para forum, tipo o imageshack ou outro do género, se tiveres smartphone podes por também através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Set 2014 às 20:11)

Por aqui 1 hora memorável de chuva, trovoda e granizo. Agora parece piorar outra vez O jogo Boavista-Porto parece que vai ser adiado...


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 20:12)

731 mm Snifa?


----------



## panzer4 (21 Set 2014 às 20:12)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Eu estou de tripé montado aqui em Braga á espera de alguma coisa.


 LOl,anda para Felgueiras/Lousada que garanto te que valia a pena! esta tremendo,com varios relampagos,inundaçoes,chuva forte...enfim!


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2014 às 20:13)

Chuva:  35.81 mm
Intensidade da Chuva:  72.14 mm/h
Intensidade da Chuva Máx.  *731.52 mm/h* às  19:57

ISEP


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 20:13)

Snifa disse:


> No isep 731 mm de intensidade da chuva uau!!!


De rate?! Incrível!!! Não me lembro de um valor tão elevado!!! Bem vindos a Madagáscar! Não terá sido o pluviometro a "passar-se"? É que 731 é demais...


----------



## quimdabrita (21 Set 2014 às 20:15)

Porto - Boavista em risco de não se realizar. Pelas imagens da Sporttv são visíveis os relâmpagos sobre o estádio.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 20:16)

Vi esta célula a aproximar-se e ainda a fotografei com o telemóvel mas nunca esperei que desse nisto! O céu ficou literalmente preto e quando os raios começaram a cair foi impressionante. Quanto à chuva nem se fala, brutal mesmo.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (21 Set 2014 às 20:18)

Vai passar por Braga? 
Já se avistam alguns trovões, mas nada de mais para já.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 20:19)

À uns minutos atrás aqui em Espinho.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:21)

Chuva de loucos, só visto, trovoada fortíssima, 36 mm acumulados e um rain rate máximo de 402 mm /h, brutal, a chuva no seu pico parecia água a cair em catadupa do céu, nem pareciam gotas de chuva, nem sei como não se formou algo ainda pior como um tornado...brutal

EDIT: ouço bombeiros, há problemas!


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 20:22)

Relâmpago bem fortes para o lado do Porto e com bastante frequência! Que espetáculo para se observar daqui da varanda!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Set 2014 às 20:22)

Relvado do estádio do dragão todo alagado. Choveu assim tanto aí?


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:22)

Há problemas na Cidade, ouço bombeiros, não sei o que se passa!


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 20:22)




----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2014 às 20:23)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> De rate?! Incrível!!! Não me lembro de um valor tão elevado!!! Bem vindos a Madagáscar! Não terá sido o pluviometro a "passar-se"? É que 731 é demais...



Aparentemente está tudo correcto.

Pus de imediato a questão do vento, mas a rajada máxima medida pela estação foi 49,9km/h. Um valor muito aquém das rajadas já registadas pela estação.

De qualquer forma, o Snifa, que está perto, poderá dizer mais sobre o assunto.

Entretanto a estação já leva 45mm!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 20:24)

O que se passa no Porto é isto!



Trovoada sobre o Porto 21-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 20:26)

Muitos relâmpagos e raios no Porto


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:27)

Vou ver se consigo ainda hoje colocar uns videos, entretanto a tempestade continua!


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 20:29)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/matosinhos/

Pela camara isso deve estar o pandemónio!!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 20:30)

A trovoada continua


----------



## GabKoost (21 Set 2014 às 20:31)

Começa agora a chover timidamente a sul de Braga.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 20:32)

Agora mais calmo mas continuam os trovões.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:32)

Chove torrencialmente! Troveja muito forte!


----------



## ampa62 (21 Set 2014 às 20:35)

Hoje tenho um flash natural de longo alcance


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Set 2014 às 20:36)

Grande festival que se vê a Norte. Consegui filmar uns 2 vídeos, para quem quiser ver. E ainda contínua.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:36)

O campo de treinos do FCP aqui nas traseiras de minha casa parece um lago autêntico, grande bomba agora mesmo!


----------



## ampa62 (21 Set 2014 às 20:37)

Preludio de uma tempestade...


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 20:42)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Grande festival que se vê a Norte. Consegui filmar uns 2 vídeos, para quem quiser ver. E ainda contínua.



Mete aí os vídeos


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 20:45)

Que bomba que caiu agora! Mesmo por trás da casa do Paelagius!  E filmei-a!


----------



## Illusion4u (21 Set 2014 às 20:45)

O anúncio de um céu ardente.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Set 2014 às 20:46)

Luz já era


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 20:47)

dj_teko disse:


> Luz já era



Relatos do mesmo em Rio tinto.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 20:47)

Cá fica um vídeo que fiz então , isto é apenas uma amostra do que se passa aqui, vejam até ao fim ( 720 p) que vale a pena!


----------



## sergiosilva (21 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Conto dentro de uma hora receber está magnífica tempestade cá em Braga. Será?


----------



## Stinger (21 Set 2014 às 20:50)

Pessoal a corbertura do estadio do dragão parecia uma autentica cascata de água e muitos muitos raios , que grande celula e de movimento muito lento espetáculo . Em Gondomar ha luz ? A reportar do estadio do dragao


----------



## Andre Barbosa (21 Set 2014 às 20:53)

sergiosilva disse:


> Conto dentro de uma hora receber está magnífica tempestade cá em Braga. Será?



Queria saber o mesmo :P


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Set 2014 às 20:53)

supercell disse:


> Mete aí os vídeos



Aqui vai:



Peço desculpa pelos grilos


----------



## sergiosilva (21 Set 2014 às 20:55)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica um vídeo que fiz então , isto é apenas uma amostra do que se passa aqui, vejam até ao fim ( 720 p) que vale a pena!


Vê-se claramente o aproximar da tormenta, a diminuição de visibilidade. Brutal


----------



## Nunotex (21 Set 2014 às 20:55)

Daqui a 1 hora em Braga? Está a deslocar-se para norte?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Set 2014 às 20:58)

Nunotex disse:


> Daqui a 1 hora em Braga? Está a deslocar-se para norte?



Parece-me que se vai deslocar ao longo do litoral e não para o interior.


----------



## fishisco (21 Set 2014 às 20:59)

cerca de 1h atras a zona de fafe/felgueiras tb deve ter tido bastante animacao n?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 21:00)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica um vídeo que fiz então , isto é apenas uma amostra do que se passa aqui, vejam até ao fim ( 720 p) que vale a pena!



Bem o céu caiu mesmo aí 

Tiraste alguma fotografia ainda antes de começar a gravar? O cenário estava lindo!

Parabéns pelo vídeo


----------



## GabKoost (21 Set 2014 às 21:01)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Queria saber o mesmo :P



Duvido.

Claro que iremos receber precipitação. Aliás, já estamos. Mas a trovoada e a cortina de chuva intensa parecer ter-se focalizado no Litoral do distrito do Porto.

E ainda bem. Trovoada é bonito mas traz prejuizos.


----------



## sergiosilva (21 Set 2014 às 21:01)

. Esta imagem para a próxima hora, isto está hot.


----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2014 às 21:02)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica um vídeo que fiz então , isto é apenas uma amostra do que se passa aqui, vejam até ao fim ( 720 p) que vale a pena!



Espectáculo! É disso que o povo (meteo-aficionados) gosta!


----------



## fabiosilva (21 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Alguem sabe precisar para onde se dirige essa célula? Estou completamente confuso..


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 21:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Relatos do mesmo em Rio tinto.



Parece que o Porto foi engolido!?!? Que mudança tão drastica em 4 minutos!


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 21:10)

fabiosilva disse:


> Alguem sabe precisar para onde se dirige essa célula? Estou completamente confuso..



Oceano/Litoral.


----------



## Fernando Costa (21 Set 2014 às 21:12)

Bem este evento foi qualquer coisa fora de série. Memorável mesmo.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (21 Set 2014 às 21:12)

A ver vamos o que vem para esta zona


----------



## fabiosilva (21 Set 2014 às 21:14)

Então parece que já não vem nada para aqui..


----------



## panzer4 (21 Set 2014 às 21:20)

fishisco disse:


> cerca de 1h atras a zona de fafe/felgueiras tb deve ter tido bastante animacao n?


 nem digas nada!chuva muito forte com relampagos de minuto a minuto,rajadas de vento muito fortes..enfim,autentica tempestade!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2014 às 21:20)

Brutal video Snifa!! Muito bom mesmo!


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2014 às 21:28)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica um vídeo que fiz então , isto é apenas uma amostra do que se passa aqui, vejam até ao fim ( 720 p) que vale a pena!



Surreal! 

E esses céus arroxeados... Nunca vi nada assim!


----------



## meteoamador (21 Set 2014 às 21:30)

Boas noites

Antes de mais  dou parabéns á administração pela remodelação 

Isto por aqui também esta bem animado é relâmpagos por todo lado 

Deixo aqui uma foto que fiz durante a tarde com a célula ainda longe.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 21:38)

Bom, deixo aqui também um vídeo, com a qualidade possível, de uma pequena amostra da violenta trovoada que passou pelo Porto. É um pouco longo mas consegui captar vários relâmpagos e raios, um deles brutal aos 7:40.


----------



## Mikovski (21 Set 2014 às 21:44)

boa noite a todos,

vi um relâmpago cair em Matosinhos/Leça seguido de um clarão verde 2 segundos depois do relâmpago. De certeza que deixou estragos, provavelmente um posto de transformação ou uma sub-estação
Tenho em video, mas para já ficam aqui as imagens









Este foi o aviso...





Este caiu perto Prelada


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Set 2014 às 21:54)

Duas fotos deste fim de tarde. Óbvio que não mostram os verdadeiros tons e detalhes do céu, mas dá para ter uma ideia.


Parecia o fim do mundo!


----------



## AJCS (21 Set 2014 às 21:56)

Simplesmente espectacular !!!


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 21:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, deixo aqui também um vídeo, com a qualidade possível, de uma pequena amostra da violenta trovoada que passou pelo Porto. É um pouco longo mas consegui captar vários relâmpagos e raios, um deles brutal aos 7:40.



Bem, esse tal relâmpago! Deves ter ficado assustado... Até a chuva "parou"....


----------



## guimeixen (21 Set 2014 às 22:04)

Algumas fotos do fim de tarde de hoje e um vídeo e fotos de um relâmpago desta noite.
Eu acho que ainda apanhei mais relâmpagos e se os tiver amanhã ponho aqui mais fotos.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Set 2014 às 22:07)

Boa noite

Parabéns a todos pelos registos, muito bons. Snifa o teu video está qualquer coisa.
Hoje sigo com uns fantásticos 0.2mm


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 22:09)

supercell disse:


> Bem, esse tal relâmpago! Deves ter ficado assustado... Até a chuva "parou"....


Até fiquei a tremer!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 22:14)

Minutos antes da tempestade se abater sobre o Porto, ainda consegui captar estas fotos com o telemóvel.



Trovoada no Porto 21-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto 21-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto 21-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto 21-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto 21-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto 21-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Spak (21 Set 2014 às 22:27)

Imagem das 19h20


----------



## Spak (21 Set 2014 às 22:29)

Algumas fotos tiradas antes:


----------



## ipinto (21 Set 2014 às 22:40)

O que esperar das celulas ainda em territorio nacional?dá-me impressão de ver no radar algumas a dirigirem-se para o Litoral norte..


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 22:43)

Não me lembro nunca de ver uma imagem de radar assim sobre o Porto:



Trovoada no Porto 21-09-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 22:51)

Relâmpagos de 1 em 1 minuto a Oeste.


----------



## Paula (21 Set 2014 às 23:03)

Boas!
Viva à mudança!

Que fim de dia animado por aqui 
Tive pena de não ter a máquina comigo ao sair do trabalho, céu brutal 

Por agora a coisa tá calma.


----------



## panzer4 (21 Set 2014 às 23:16)

depois da tempestade veio a calmaria...por agora por aqui esta ceu nublado,com boas abertas,vento fraco e tudo calmo! sera que de madrugada teremos nova animaçao?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 23:19)

Vídeo que encontrei no Youtube


----------



## ipinto (21 Set 2014 às 23:20)

Pelas imagens de radar parece que poderemos ter alguma animação durante a noite é um pouco dificil de perceber a descolação das celulas mas parece-me este-oeste


----------



## Névoa (21 Set 2014 às 23:36)

... e o que chega a ser surreal é que estive na praia até às 17:00, sem saber do que estava para vir. Mas notei algo de estranho, a maré estava muito forte, e o mar tinha algo de perigoso, mesmo para mim que dificilmente encontro imperfeição que seja neste meu elemento favorito.
Cheguei mesmo a comentar que me sentia inquieta com o tempo...

Pronto, são muitos posts já sobre isso, não li tudo, só queria referir que aqui também caiu algum granizo, e que foi de uma violência impressionante!


----------



## rozzo (21 Set 2014 às 23:47)

Em quanto tempo acumularam os 30mm no forte temporal mm porto?


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2014 às 00:14)

rozzo disse:


> Em quanto tempo acumularam os 30mm no forte temporal mm porto?



Rozzo, eu não estive a contabilizar mas  30 mm acumulei nuns 11/12 minutos de uma chuva completamente surreal, eu nem sei como é possível caír tanta água do céu, era violenta, fortíssima, parecia uma tempestade forte de areia que reduzia a visibilidade a uns escassos metros.

Foi a chuvada mais forte  que alguma vez assisti, e questiono que tipo de células estiveram na origem disto..o acumulado do dia   ficou nos 44.2 mm  tendo o isep ultrapassado os 50 mm.

Não foi uma chuva torrencial ou diluviana, foi  algo diferente,muito mais que isso


----------



## manchester (22 Set 2014 às 00:28)

Tenho 1 foto de relâmpago que caiu em cheio no Dragão que publico mais tarde...verdadeiro festival de chuva e relâmpagos, épico...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 00:35)

@Snifa, por que não enviar o relato para o MeteoGlobal?


----------



## Stinger (22 Set 2014 às 00:38)

E a noite que se espera?


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Set 2014 às 00:52)

Bem, o fim de tarde de ontem foi simplesmente brutal e atípico. Não é atípico no litoral Norte termos muita chuva e trovoada, mas sim termos convecção com esta severidade. Por momentos pensei que estava nos States dada a agressividade das nuvens e o constante relampejar em todas as direcções.

Cá por Braga apenas ameaçou (e de que maneira), mas pouco choveu e a trovoada nunca esteve muito perto. 
Essas imagens do Porto são épicas. Viam-se perfeitamente daqui os relâmpagos que a célula produziu. Episódio muito parecido com o que se passou cá em Braga em Setembro de 2010, e foi por esta altura do mês. Cada vez gosto mais de Setembro, já no ano passado tivemos grandes eventos. 


Deixo aqui um vídeo do melhor que consegui gravar da trovoada:


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2014 às 00:55)

Boa noite a todos.

Sou nova no forum, embora já o siga há coisa de 1 aninho.

Esta semana, atendendo ao calor e humidades excessivos para a época (e nosso clima, pois parecia que estava perto do equador num qualquer país tropical), fui tirando fotos ao ceu durante toda a semana. Deixo aqui o meu registo.

Quanto ao temporal de hoje no Porto, por acaso estava na senhora da hora quando caiu e... minha nossa!!! que quantidade brutal de chuva e a trovoada foi qualquer coisa. um raio caiu muito perto da casa dos meus pais, tudo abanou. a última foto, na tonalidade amarela (a foto não foi tocada) mostra o clima "pesado" antes da tempestade se abater e descarregar na cidade.

ps.estou com  dificuldade em publicar as fotos por isso aqui ficam os links das ditas cujas
14.set.2014
http://postimg.org/image/vc6n7bprj/

15.set.2014
http://postimg.org/image/4kft7jni1/

16.set.2014
http://postimg.org/image/nuu80hpo9/

17.set.2014
http://postimg.org/image/nvkd12gwd/

18.set.2014
http://postimg.org/image/sk0cw9631/

19.set.2014
http://postimg.org/image/58c975rt9/

21.set.2014
http://postimg.org/image/r0baebpvr/


----------



## manchester (22 Set 2014 às 00:56)

Bomba que caiu em cheio no Estádio do Dragão


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 01:03)

cookie disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Sou nova no forum, embora já o siga há coisa de 1 aninho.
> Esta semana, atendendo ao calor e humidades excessivos para a época (e nosso clima, pois parecia que estava perto do equador num qualquer país de clima tropical), fui tirando fotos ao ceu durante toda a semana. Deixo aqui o meu registo.
> Quanto ao temporal de hoje no Porto, por acaso estava na senhora da hora quando caiu e... minha nossa!!! que quantidade brutal de chuva e a trovoada foi qualquer coisa. um raio caiu muito perto da casa dos meus pais, tudo abanou. a última foto, na tonalidade amarela (a foto não foi tocada) mostra o clima "pesado" antes da tempestade se abater e descarregar na cidade.
> ...



Vê aqui como podes adicionar imagens ao forum: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/
Tens de utilizar um servidor externo para adicionar e depois postar cá o link usado a função de "imagem" nos campos de edição da mensagem.
Casos uses Smartphone o Tapatalk insere directamente.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 01:06)

*"Chuva forte provoca inundações e queda de árvore no Porto*
Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro do Porto recebeu 50 pedidos de auxílio este domingo


A chuva forte que caiu ao final da tarde deste domingo na região do Porto originou inundações e cerca de 50 pedidos de auxílio, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) do Porto. 

De acordo com a fonte, entre as 18:30 e as 20:30, o CDOS recebeu cerca de 50 pedidos de auxílio da região do Porto, por causa das inundações e da queda de uma árvore, mas não tem qualquer informação sobre danos ou possíveis desalojados. 

O mau tempo que se abateu sobre a cidade do Porto adiou o início do jogo de futebol entre o FC Porto e o Boavista, no estádio do Dragão, marcado para as 20:15. 

De acordo com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, o distrito do Porto está sob aviso amarelo desde as 21:00 deste domingo até às 21:00 de segunda-feira, com previsão de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, acompanhados de trovoada. 

A Marinha portuguesa anuncia também no seu site que a barra de São Martinho do Porto encontra-se fechada à navegação e as barras de Vila do Conde e de Póvoa de Varzim estão condicionadas."

Fonte: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/q...provoca-inundacoes-e-queda-de-arvore-no-porto


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2014 às 01:09)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Vê aqui como podes adicionar imagens ao forum: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/page-2
> Tens de utilizar um servidor externo para adicionar e depois postar cá o link usado a função de "imagem" nos campos de edição da mensagem.
> Casos uses Smartphone o Tapatalk insere directamente.


Obrigada pela dica.
Em uotros foruns uso por norma o imageshack mas aqui deu-me erro, tanto usando um servidor externo como tentando anexar ficheiros à mensagem, por isso optei por colocar os links.

Terei que tentar perceber o porquê dos erros.


Manchester, fotos EXCELENTE!


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2014 às 01:13)

manchester disse:


> Bomba que caiu em cheio no Estádio do Dragão



Que ponte é esta que aparece em primeiro plano? Há uma descarga de 34,8 KA. Deve ser a que está na imagem (20:05:09 - 21:09:14)


----------



## JazCrazy (22 Set 2014 às 01:15)

Deixo alguma fotos tiradas no passado dia 14 de Setembro e outras de hoje dia 21 às 20 horas.











 <a 













As do temporal do dia 21 de setembro.


















Depois disto seguiu-se um festival de luzes provocado pelos relampagos...


----------



## JazCrazy (22 Set 2014 às 01:22)

Agreste disse:


> Que ponte é esta que aparece em primeiro plano? Há uma descarga de 34,8 KA. Deve ser a que está na imagem (20:05:09 - 21:09:14)


É a ponte do Freixo.


----------



## jorico (22 Set 2014 às 01:23)

Estava à espera de grande espetáculo natural esta noite, mas até agora, nada!


----------



## gajomau (22 Set 2014 às 01:43)

jorico disse:


> Estava à espera de grande espetáculo natural esta noite, mas até agora, nada!



nem deve haver

neste site espanhol : http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=co

tem a situação mais actualizada com apenas 10 minutos de atraso, e usando o radar da coruña a tempestade simplesmente desfez-se...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 01:54)

gajomau disse:


> nem deve haver
> 
> neste site espanhol : http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=co
> 
> tem a situação mais actualizada com apenas 10 minutos de atraso, e usando o radar da coruña a tempestade simplesmente desfez-se...


Bem-vindo! 

Para seguir o estado do tempo no Norte também podes usar este radar http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action


----------



## Paelagius (22 Set 2014 às 01:55)

Pouco inspirado...


----------



## jorico (22 Set 2014 às 01:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bem-vindo!
> 
> Para seguir o estado do tempo no Norte também podes usar este radar http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action


Tenho que aprender a ler melhor estes radares e previsões, mas tanto num como no outro dá para perceber que a tempestade já acabou. 

Ah e obrigado!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Set 2014 às 02:09)

festival eléctrico a oeste!!


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2014 às 02:20)

Excelentes fotos e vídeos pessoal! Obrigado!

Ao longo da noite houve também várias pessoas a públicar imagens e vídeos na página do facebook do meteoPT.

Partilho algumas:

De Fc Castro, o céu em Braga ao inicio da noite:











Marco Rodrigues em Outiz, Braga.


----------



## manchester (22 Set 2014 às 02:43)

Ainda mais 2 fotos relativas à tempestade que se abateu na Cidade do Porto











[/IMG]


----------



## manchester (22 Set 2014 às 02:45)

Agreste disse:


> Que ponte é esta que aparece em primeiro plano? Há uma descarga de 34,8 KA. Deve ser a que está na imagem (20:05:09 - 21:09:14)



A pessoa que tirou a foto mora em Gaia com vista privilegiada sobre aquela zona, a ponte em causa é a do Freixo....


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2014 às 03:48)

Está a trovejar relativamente perto. Relâmpagos no quadrante O a SSO, que eu tenha visto. Os trovões são abafados.
Também chove fraco.
A temperatura aqui segue nos 18,2°C


----------



## Paelagius (22 Set 2014 às 04:02)

02:35 19/09/2014 Menosprezei Fitzroy e não partilhei convosco...


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2014 às 04:39)

Por mim, os dias de folga podiam ser sempre assim.
À tarde umas braçadas em águas excepcionalmente tépidas deste Atlântico sem nortadas.
Ao jantar, uma trovoada das antigas com relâmpagos a uma cadência de cada garfada e um ribombar do trovão em cada gole no tinto reserva ,que a ocasião obrigou subtrair à colecção.
Já nem falo dos céus incríveis nem do aguaceiro medonho.
Para mim, isto é que é Verão.


----------



## GabKoost (22 Set 2014 às 07:08)

Manhã começa bem chuvosa e temperatura fresca pela primeira vez há já algum tempo.

Devem ser os últimos mm relevantes por uns tempos.


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2014 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

chove  bem com gotas grossas, hoje passei por algumas zonas inundadas por causa da tempestade de ontem, inclusivé terra de jardins que invadiu as ruas..foi brutal.  

Este mês já ultrapassa os *200 mm* de acumulado


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2014 às 08:32)

Início de manhã chuvosa por aqui..


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2014 às 09:20)

O gráfico da precipitação no ISEP é bem elucidativo da violentíssima chuvada de ontem:






http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## manchester (22 Set 2014 às 09:55)




----------



## jpmartins (22 Set 2014 às 10:01)

Bom dia,

Por aqui dia muito cinzento, vamos ver o que nos reserva.
Sigo com 6.0mm, temp. actual 16.8ºC.

Mês de Setembro: 91.9mm


----------



## xes (22 Set 2014 às 10:05)

Boas

Sera este um mês de setembro dos mais chuvosos? Alguém tem registos dos meses de setembro mais chuvosos?


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2014 às 10:29)

Bom dia,

Segundo o IPMA este era um dos 25 meses de Setembro mais chuvosos desde que há registos, portanto dos ultimos 80 anos. Portanto a meu ver para já está longe de ser o mais chuvoso ou dos mais chuvosos. Só que neste mês de Setembro se calhar mesmo no Norte existe pessoas com quase 200 mm e outras se calhar aí têm se calhar uns 40 ou 60 mm porque tem sido tudo precipitações convectivas !


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 11:28)

Algumas fotografias do dia de ontem da célula que originou trovoada em Espinho e no Porto.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Set 2014 às 12:28)

Incrível a quantidade de precipitação esta manhã, sigo com 38mm


----------



## jpmartins (22 Set 2014 às 12:44)

Continua a chover 40.6mm, Rain Rate no periodo mais intenso 155.8mm/h


----------



## jpmartins (22 Set 2014 às 13:27)

Por agora parou nos 42.2mm. Vamos ver como acaba o dia


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2014 às 13:51)

Por Matosinhos, uma manhã quase sem chuva e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Boas!
Por aqui vai chovendo, por volta do 12:15h caiu um forte aguaceiro. Deixo duas fotos que tirei no momento:









Atuais : 17,5ºC com 97% de HR /  vento fraco de NE /  11,2mm acumulados


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2014 às 14:23)

por aqui céu cinzento, praticamente sem vento e um calor "abafado". o mar mais parece um rio, estranhamente calmo.


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2014 às 14:37)

Muita chuva hoje de manhã..!


----------



## Stinger (22 Set 2014 às 15:32)

Encontrei mais uma fotosinha :


----------



## Dsarocha (22 Set 2014 às 16:15)

O pessoal de caminha Viana do Castelo  "deixou fugir" sem uma única referencia, o mini tornado, de terça feira a noite em vilar de mouros que destruiu arvores postes de telefone e luz  o palco do festival e muitos telhados? 

podem ver as fotos aqui:

http://www.caminha2000.com/jornal/n698/ultimasnoticias.html


----------



## jorico (22 Set 2014 às 16:20)

Dsarocha disse:


> O pessoal de caminha Viana do Castelo  "deixou fugir" sem uma única referencia, o mini tornado, de terça feira a noite em vilar de mouros que destruiu arvores postes de telefone e luz  o palco do festival e muitos telhados?
> 
> podem ver as fotos aqui:
> 
> http://www.caminha2000.com/jornal/n698/ultimasnoticias.html


Só soube desse mini-tornado ontem. Mas segundo me contaram foi assustador


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2014 às 16:23)

jorico disse:


> Só soube desse mini-tornado ontem. Mas segundo me contaram foi assustador



Por acaso não soube de nada, mas os dados para já são ainda insuficientes para se afirmar que foi tornado, ou outro fenómeno extremos de vento.

Seja como for "mini tornado" não foi porque ou é tornado, ou não é (mini tornados não existem...)


----------



## manchester (22 Set 2014 às 16:25)

Dsarocha disse:


> O pessoal de caminha Viana do Castelo  deixou fugir o mini tornado, de terça feira a noite em vilar de mouros que destruiu arvores postes de telefone e luz  o palco do festival e muitos telhados?
> 
> podem ver as fotos aqui:
> 
> http://www.caminha2000.com/jornal/n698/ultimasnoticias.html




Relativamente a este assunto, falei com o meu tio que tem casa em Vilar de Mouros onde costuma ir aos fins de semana e as fotos mostram aquilo que ele me contou. A sua casa fica na trajectória efectuada pelo fenómeno e foram arrancadas várias telhas de sua casa.

P.S: o termo mini tornado não existe


----------



## jorico (22 Set 2014 às 16:26)

vitamos disse:


> Por acaso não soube de nada, mas os dados para já são ainda insuficientes para se afirmar que foi tornado, ou outro fenómeno extremos de vento.
> 
> Seja como for "mini tornado" não foi porque ou é tornado, ou não é (mini tornados não existem...)


Disse mini tornado num tom "pouco" sério, aquilo foi mais rajadas brutas do que outra coisa qualquer.  Mas agora está na moda chamar tornados a tudo.  Eheheh


----------



## PauloSR (22 Set 2014 às 16:31)

Chove bem pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. Céu bem escuro.


----------



## Dsarocha (22 Set 2014 às 16:32)

jorico disse:


> Disse mini tornado num tom "pouco" sério, aquilo foi mais rajadas brutas do que outra coisa qualquer.  Mas agora está na moda chamar tornados a tudo.  Eheheh



mini tornado ou mini tornadinho como ja ouvi. falar . lol  O certo é que deixou um rasto identico ao de um tornado, bem delineado com um fila de arvores partidas pelo tronco,  parecia que tinham aberto um caminho pelo meio delas





só os mais entendidos e que poderão explicar o fenomeno! eu sou completamente amador


----------



## jorico (22 Set 2014 às 16:38)

Dsarocha disse:


> mini tornado ou mini tornadinho como ja ouvi. falar . lol  O certo é que deixou um rasto identico ao de um tornado, bem delineado com um fila de arvores partidas pelo tronco,  precia que tinham aberto um caminho pelo meio delas
> 
> 
> só os mais entendidos e que poderão explicar o dfenomeno! eu sou completamente amador


Já somos dois, vamos esperar então pelos entendidos e perceber que fenómeno foi esse. Lol


----------



## jpmartins (22 Set 2014 às 18:38)

Volta a chover bem, céu bastante carregado, sigo com 47.4mm


----------



## guimeixen (22 Set 2014 às 19:50)

Boa tarde.
Deixo aqui mais umas fotos de relâmpagos de ontem.
Pena não ter conseguido apanhar mais nenhum raio, excepto aquele bocadinho que aparece por trás do prédio na última foto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 19:59)

Ontem:


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2014 às 20:10)

Boa noite,

Infelizmente ontem não pude testemunhar a tempestade que se abateu sobre a cidade do Porto já que me encontrava a trabalhar. Mesmo assim, na zona de Paranhos posso dizer-vos que se assistiu a um autentico festival de trovoada associada a vento moderado a forte e precipitação intensa durante mais de 1 hora seguida =)
Hoje bastante mais calmo, apenas chuva fraca durante a manhã...a tarde foi razoável. Actuais *19,2ºc *e *90%* de humidade relativa...não chove de momento... 

Parabéns ao Snifa que tem o video dele até na TVI =)


----------



## Estação SP (22 Set 2014 às 21:45)

Boa Noite 

Por aqui foi quase todo o dia a chover moderadamente com alguns periodos de chuva mais intensa no qual resultaram uns 14,7mm até ao momento

Dados Atuais:
Temepratura: 18,3ºC
Humidade: 94%
Vento: 3,6 km/h de S


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2014 às 22:09)

Boas,

por aqui hoje acumulei *7.4 mm*.

Algumas fotos que fiz ontem antes da grande tempestade, céus com grandes tonalidades/texturas criadas pela luz do sol já em baixo ângulo, contrastes fantásticos:
























Neste momento sem chuva e  18.0 ºc actuais , 94 % de humidade e vento fraco de ENE


----------



## João Pedro (22 Set 2014 às 22:56)

Sempre atento! Estão excelentes!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Set 2014 às 00:02)

Chuva bastante forte !


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2014 às 01:01)

Boa noite,

por cá o dia de ontem foi relativamente calmo em relação ao que temos tido ultimamente. Porém ainda acumulei *7,4 mm *devido à chuva que caiu durante a madrugada e manhã.


Mais duas fotos do dia 21:


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2014 às 08:36)

Video da Tvi24 com a reportagem da forte tempestade de domingo, tem excertos do meu vídeo já aqui postado:

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo/video-mostra-tempestade-no-porto


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2014 às 12:58)

Bom dia,

Noite e manhã tranquilas sem precipitação...mínima de *16,3ºc*. Sigo com céu nublado mas para já não muito ameaçador, actuais *22,2ºc* e *65%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## cookie (23 Set 2014 às 15:47)

Vila do Conde amanheceu com nevoeiro que desapareceu durante a manhã.





Está praticamente um dia de verão e a praia está muito apetecível com um fantástico mar em tons de turquesa.
estão 24ºc e 70% humidade.

para oeste o céu vislumbra-se limpo mas surgem nuvens ameaçadoras de sudeste.


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2014 às 16:07)

Já chove grosso, aguaceiros fortes vindos das serras do Gerês a descerem até aqui


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2014 às 16:11)

Trovoada, aí estão elas, adoro estas vindas do Gerês


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2014 às 16:16)

Cada bomba mesmo por cima, aguaceiro super forte


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2014 às 16:35)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui!


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2014 às 16:41)

Impressionante, continua a trovejar por cima e a chover forte


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2014 às 16:45)

Aproxima-se muito escuro vindo de NE


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2014 às 16:47)

Parece que ainda vamos levar com essa célula vinda de Nordeste!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Set 2014 às 16:49)

Muito escuro ! Boas células a vir de NE!


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2014 às 16:50)

Impressionante não está a parar, ao tempo que não via uma trovoada tão perto e tanto tempo


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2014 às 16:55)

Está a roncar bem por aqui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2014 às 17:03)

Aí está ela mesmo aqui em cima! 


Isto agora é todos os dias!


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2014 às 17:17)

Já ronca


----------



## Macuser (23 Set 2014 às 17:31)

Aqui, Nogueiró, Braga:

Começa a Roncar bem, mas ainda a alguma distância. Nada que ainda meta respeito. Chuva nem ver...


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Set 2014 às 17:37)

Passou há pouco uma célula por cima da minha estação em Francelos.
Lá segue nos 19,6ºC com humidade 87% , acumulou 7mm!


----------



## PauloSR (23 Set 2014 às 17:40)

Pela zona de Este (Braga), o céu começa a ficar ameaçador... Ja se ouviram dois trovoes. Ausencia de precipitacao ate ao momento.


----------



## Macuser (23 Set 2014 às 17:41)

Isto é demais.... Metade da cidade debaixo de chuva e trovoada e a outra metade sem pinga....


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Set 2014 às 17:58)

Começa a chover !


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2014 às 18:03)

Muito vento e já é visível a célula. Começou a chover.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2014 às 18:11)

Trovoada neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2014 às 18:15)

Céu muito escuro a Este e ouvem-se os roncos.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Set 2014 às 18:19)

Bastante trovoada por algum tempo, relâmpagos bem perto, consegui ver 4 raios, agora já acalmou.

Off-Topic:
Estive a filmar os raios (telemóvel) e depois quando fui ver o video não apanhei os raios. Já filmei antes com o telemóvel e consegui apanhar-los mas foi de noite, será que agora não os apanhei por ser de dia?


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2014 às 18:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Bastante trovoada por algum tempo, relâmpagos bem perto, consegui ver 4 raios, agora já acalmou.
> 
> Off-Topic:
> Estive a filmar os raios (telemóvel) e depois quando fui ver o video não apanhei os raios. Já filmei antes com o telemóvel e consegui apanhar-los mas foi de noite, será que agora não os apanhei por ser de dia?



Durante o dia é muito mais difícil fazer registos de raios, pode ser esse o motivo.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Set 2014 às 18:41)

MSantos disse:


> Durante o dia é muito mais difícil fazer registos de raios, pode ser esse o motivo.



Ah, então deve ser isso.
Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## ogalo (23 Set 2014 às 19:40)

Tarde com um pouco de chuva e nada mais ...continua muito nublado .


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Set 2014 às 19:50)

Boas.
Durante as 17:00/18:00, chuva fraca com uns roncos a E mas muito distantes, nada de relevante para o meu lado. O pessoal da Barca,Arcos e Ponte de Lima é que se devem ter safado


----------



## guimeixen (23 Set 2014 às 19:51)

Tinha também outro telemóvel a filmar(mas com uma câmara mais fraca) e como não consegui apanhar os raios com o outro telemóvel com esta ainda apanhei um.
Peço desculpa pela má qualidade.







E depois da trovoada ainda veio um final de tarde bonito.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2014 às 19:52)

Céu muito nublado mas nada mais que umas pingas que caíram por volta das 17h15 na zona de Paranhos, por aqui nada de nada! Actuais* 20,1ºc* e *76%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2014 às 21:06)

Uma tarde espectacular, uma célula nasceu mesmo por cima de Ponte de Lima, creio que os 25.1ºC de máxima ajudaram a isso 

Muita chuva e muita trovoada


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2014 às 22:25)

Tudo calmo, céu povoado de cúmulos mas a não ser que haja uma mudança súbita a noite será tranquila...
Actuais *18,9ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Set 2014 às 01:15)

Hoje que não estive em Merelim é que caiu um dilúvio por aqui. 

Estava em Braga e ouviam-se bastantes trovões mas nem chovia. Ao sair da cidade de camioneta vi que estava uma célula a descarregar mesmo aqui em cima.






Acumulados 36,1 mm das 17 às 18H. Penso que foi o maior valor de precipitação acumulada numa hora que já vi por aqui.

Total: *39,7 mm*. 


Que Setembro épico.


----------



## cookie (24 Set 2014 às 03:10)

Por volta das 16:30 choveu um pouco. Pingas grossas, tipicas do verão. O panorama era este


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2014 às 03:49)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui hoje acumulei *7.4 mm*.
> 
> ...



Fotos lindas! Qualidade excelente!


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2014 às 03:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Hoje que não estive em Merelim é que caiu um dilúvio por aqui.
> 
> Estava em Braga e ouviam-se bastantes trovões mas nem chovia. Ao sair da cidade de camioneta vi que estava uma célula a descarregar mesmo aqui em cima.
> 
> ...



 É mesmo!  Nunca tirei tantas fotos de trovoada num único mês, mais do que isto só nos anos 80!!


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2014 às 03:56)

cookie disse:


> Por volta das 16:30 choveu um pouco. Pingas grossas, tipicas do verão. O panorama era este



 não está a funcionar a inserção de imagens assim. Só consigo ver com _download_.


----------



## Veterano (24 Set 2014 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Finalmente uma manhã de sol, com algum nevoeiro a dissipar e 17,2º.


----------



## cookie (24 Set 2014 às 09:33)

StormRic disse:


> não está a funcionar a inserção de imagens assim. Só consigo ver com _download_.



é verdade... continuo a não conseguir publicar imagens, nem mesmo mudando de browser. nao sei o que será mas o problema é do meu computador porque todos conseguem publicar fotos.


----------



## meko60 (24 Set 2014 às 12:14)

Nem todos, eu também não consigo .


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Set 2014 às 13:19)

Boas! 
Por aqui céu praticamente limpo ! A mínima foi de 14,1ºC !  Nevoeiro cerrado de manhã com Hr a 100%.

Em francelos a brisa marítima já entrou há pouco a temperatura desceu bastante actuais 19,6ºC


----------



## cookie (24 Set 2014 às 15:15)

Vi na TV as previsões do ipma para hoje para a zona do porto: "céu muito nebulado". 

bem, por aqui amanhecemos com céu azul e ainda temos céu azul + um sol abrasador por isso o vento fraco sabe muito bem.
Neste momento temos 23ºc e 67% HR.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Set 2014 às 16:48)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui céu pouco nublado por cumulus.

Timelapse que fiz à umas horas atrás:


----------



## PauloSR (24 Set 2014 às 22:34)

Off topic---

Alguém viu à alguns minutos atras o corpo incandescente que rasgou os céus? Bastante luminoso, cor azul e rasto bem longo (bastante duração)?

---

Não encontrei tópico na área de astronomia


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Set 2014 às 23:03)

Boa noite,

A trovoada de ontem provocou alguns danos por cá. Suspeito que tenha caído um raio muito próximo da casa de um tio meu. Contou-me que o estrondo foi tão grande que parecia que a casa ia abaixo. Esteve sem luz várias horas e alguns aparelhos eléctricos foram queimados. A chuva foi tanta que lhe começou a cair água pelo tecto (através dos focos). 


O dia de hoje teve bastante sol e poucas nuvens. Uma pausa nesta instabilidade que parecia não ter fim, que pelos vistos no próximo fim de semana poderá voltar.


----------



## supercell (24 Set 2014 às 23:17)

PauloSR disse:


> Off topic---
> 
> Alguém viu à alguns minutos atras o corpo incandescente que rasgou os céus? Bastante luminoso, cor azul e rasto bem longo (bastante duração)?
> 
> ...



Já foram vistos bastantes a nível mundial, vi numa notícia que diz que se deve à passagem de um asteróide.


----------



## PauloSR (25 Set 2014 às 00:50)

supercell disse:


> Já foram vistos bastantes a nível mundial, vi numa notícia que diz que se deve à passagem de um asteróide.



Foi uma imagem de rara beleza... Nunca tinha visto nada igual


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2014 às 01:17)

boa noite!
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi de céu limpo com apenas alguma neblina no ar.
Atuais 17,5ºc com 89% de HR e vento fraco de ESTE.

A brisa marítima chegou aqui a Rechousa pelas 13:45h enquanto que em Francelos foi mais cedo cerca das 12:25h (mais próximo do mar).


Imagem satélite (14h UTC):  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Imagem satélite (16h UTC):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Com o decorrer da tarde o vento de N/ NW/ W , vai avançando terra dentro, empurrando pequenos cumulus para o interior.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2014 às 01:55)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Por aqui céu pouco nublado por cumulus.
> 
> Timelapse que fiz à umas horas atrás:



Time-lapse verdadeiro ou vídeo acelerado?
É interessante a formação e a dissipação contínua. Há algum relevo orográfico na zona onde isto ocorre? Isto pode acontecer quando a altitude baixa bruscamente.

Já agora parabéns pela tua galeria!


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2014 às 01:59)

PauloSR disse:


> Off topic---
> 
> Alguém viu à alguns minutos atras o corpo incandescente que rasgou os céus? Bastante luminoso, cor azul e rasto bem longo (bastante duração)?
> 
> ...



Isso foi um meteoro tipo bólide, com uma massa relativamente importante para que a combustão na entrada da atmosfera dure mais tempo do que uma vulgar "estrela cadente".


----------



## jpmartins (25 Set 2014 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

O dia acordou azul, temp.actual 18.9ºC.
Tmin. 12.1ºC


----------



## Paelagius (25 Set 2014 às 10:25)

Bom dia,

O meu computador deixou de funcionar pelo que apenas poderei reportar através de tapatalk.

Há momentos o barómetro Fitzroy apresentava este aspecto:


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2014 às 12:11)

Hoje, enquanto preparava o petit déjeuner da gatinha, ouvia um sortido de ruídos estranhos, como crash, bang, uuuuhhhh etc. Fui ver o que ela estava a fazer, mas encontrei-a sentadinha à espera da sua refeição... por momentos fiquei sem saber o que era aquilo, até que um jato de ar fresco que passou pelas frestas da persiana não deixou mais dúvidas: o barulho que eu ouvia era a roupa estendida no varal a ser arremessada pela varanda e talvez até pela janela afora, impulsionada por rajadas poderosas de um vento que surgiu sem anúncio ou convite.

Realmente, ao olhar agora para os dados do isep vejo que a rajada mais forte de hoje, até o momento, é de 30,6 km/h, tendo sido registada às 9:40.

Talvez isso já seja um cheirinho de outono!


----------



## guimeixen (25 Set 2014 às 14:08)

StormRic disse:


> Time-lapse verdadeiro ou vídeo acelerado?
> É interessante a formação e a dissipação contínua. Há algum relevo orográfico na zona onde isto ocorre? Isto pode acontecer quando a altitude baixa bruscamente.
> 
> Já agora parabéns pela tua galeria!



Obrigado!

A time-lapse foi feita com um telemóvel pois não tenho uma câmera. No modo de filmar tem uma opção para escolher time-lapse e depois escolher o intervalo, neste caso acho que foram 2 segundos.

Quanto ao relevo será que poderá ser por causa do monte onde fica o Sameiro e o Bom Jesus?  lat: 41.542 e long: -8.371


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2014 às 14:27)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> A time-lapse foi feita com um telemóvel pois não tenho uma câmera. No modo de filmar tem uma opção para escolher time-lapse e depois escolher o intervalo, neste caso acho que foram 2 segundos.
> 
> Quanto ao relevo será que poderá ser por causa do monte onde fica o Sameiro e o Bom Jesus?  lat: 41.542 e long: -8.371



Sem dúvida que é devido a esses montes, eu devia ter pensado nisso, Braga... 
Excelente utilização do telemóvel, venham mais! Tiveste que fixá-lo para não se mexer durante a tomada de vista, bem realizado


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2014 às 14:44)

Névoa disse:


> Hoje, enquanto preparava o petit déjeuner da gatinha, ouvia um sortido de ruídos estranhos, como crash, bang, uuuuhhhh etc. Fui ver o que ela estava a fazer, mas encontrei-a sentadinha à espera da sua refeição... por momentos fiquei sem saber o que era aquilo, até que um jato de ar fresco que passou pelas frestas da persiana não deixou mais dúvidas: o barulho que eu ouvia era a roupa estendida no varal a ser arremessada pela varanda e talvez até pela janela afora, impulsionada por rajadas poderosas de um vento que surgiu sem anúncio ou convite.
> 
> Realmente, ao olhar agora para os dados do isep vejo que a rajada mais forte de hoje, até o momento, é de 30,6 km/h, tendo sido registada às 9:40.
> 
> Talvez isso já seja um cheirinho de outono!



A mim parece-me mais um retrocesso a uma situação típica de verão, com a nortada (ou nordestada)


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2014 às 14:58)

StormRic disse:


> A mim parece-me mais um retrocesso a uma situação típica de verão, com a nortada (ou nordestada)


O vento era bastante fresco, até parecia que tinham ligado o ar condicionado, mas não sei o quadrante, preocupada como estava em salvar a roupa 

Agora sim é de E e esquentou bastante, sem no entanto chegar aos 26 C previstos pelo ipma, pelo menos até agora.

Edit. Fui agora verificar à janela verificar a temperatura in loco, e surpreendentemente, apesar de estar bem mais quente que pela manhã, está fresco à sombra. Segundo o isep o vento é ENE nulo, ou seja, não é.
Digo isto porque já agora queria tirar uma dúvida que é se o vento E é sempre quente ou se isso varia conforme as estaçöes do ano? É que agora deu-me a impressão que o calor está a ser provocado unicamente pelo sol forte!

edit2. Ah sim agora percebi, nortada no verão... fiz aqui confusão, há fenómenos e expressões para descrevê-los em Portugal que eu jamais irei compreender completamente. Mas lá está, eu adoro a nortada


----------



## cookie (25 Set 2014 às 16:00)

Mais um dia de verão. De momento (a sombra) a estação marca 25graus e HR de 50%.
Ha um ventinho que se agradece.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2014 às 16:35)

Névoa disse:


> O vento era bastante fresco, até parecia que tinham ligado o ar condicionado, mas não sei o quadrante, preocupada como estava em salvar a roupa
> 
> Agora sim é de E e esquentou bastante, sem no entanto chegar aos 26 C previstos pelo ipma, pelo menos até agora.
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida que a temperatura do vento dos quadrantes E, NE ou SE, varia muito conforme as estações: se no verão é o que traz os dias mais quentes, nas outras estações é quase sempre ligado a arrefecimento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2014 às 22:25)

Boa noite!
Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo.
atuais 20,2ºC e HR54% vento fraco de NE

A grande diferença para o dia de ontem, é que hoje não entrou a brisa marítima por aqui , o vento foi sempre NE/ E ! No entanto a máxima por aqui não passou dos 25.1ºC , provavelmente se fosse em jullho/agosto a máxima tinha chegado perto dos 35ºc


----------



## jpmartins (26 Set 2014 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia cheio de Sol (melhores dias virão  ), temp. actual 17.1ºC

Tmin. 10.7ºC


----------



## Névoa (26 Set 2014 às 12:01)

O site do isep está off,  e por falta de flash nâo posso ver a temperatura (sempre com algum atraso, de qualquer forma) no site do ipma. Contudo, imagino que deva estar por volta dos 20C, e se é que chega a tanto. Chegará ou não aos 27C previstos pelo ipma hoje?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Set 2014 às 13:34)

Névoa disse:


> O site do isep está off,  e por falta de flash nâo posso ver a temperatura (sempre com algum atraso, de qualquer forma) no site do ipma. Contudo, imagino que deva estar por volta dos 20C, e se é que chega a tanto. Chegará ou não aos 27C previstos pelo ipma hoje?


Chega e ultrapassa. Segundo o Ogimet estão quase 26 no Porto e 27 em Maceda.


----------



## cookie (26 Set 2014 às 14:31)

Vila do Conde: 46% HR e 25graus. Vento fraco.


----------



## Névoa (26 Set 2014 às 14:49)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Chega e ultrapassa. Segundo o Ogimet estão quase 26 no Porto e 27 em Maceda.



Na falta de melhor, tenho seguido a temperatura pelo google. Claro, não tenho histórico lá e por isso a informação é imprecisa, mas pelo que consegui ver, a temperatura chegou aos 27C e agora regista-se 25C na Senhora da Hora. Mas até o fim da tarde é um longo caminho.


----------



## martinus (26 Set 2014 às 17:59)

Temperatura em Braga pelos 28 C. segundo o Wunderground. Céu limpo riscado pelo fumo dos aviões a jato. Verão forte.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2014 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

está um céu de trovoada, já choveu com pingas grossas, sigo com 17.0 ºc actuais.

Vamos ver lá mais para a tarde com o o aumento da radiação 

A nuvens deslocam-se de SE para NW.

As condições parecem-me boas para umas trovoadas jeitosas..


----------



## Névoa (27 Set 2014 às 09:19)

Aparentemente já choveu bastante por aqui, a julgar pelos pingos na janela e, principalmente, pela robusta célula que deve ter atravessado esta zona há bocado e agora ruma ao norte, segundo o Rain Alarm. Mas não sei de mais nada, estava a dormir. Alguém viu alguma coisa?

Edit. Postei ao mesmo tempo que o Snifa, pergunta respondida!


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 15:31)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## dlourenco (27 Set 2014 às 15:54)

A relatar em pleno Gerês. Já se ouvem bastantes roncos vindos da Galiza.
Vai haver festa da grossa


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Set 2014 às 16:14)

Vai haver festa rija por aqui, já ouço roncos e pelo rainalarm vem aí boas células


----------



## panzer4 (27 Set 2014 às 16:35)

meteofan esperemos que seja como no passado domingo! vejo muito escuro ao longe e espero que traga uma boa animaçao!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2014 às 16:38)

Boas,


por aqui está um céu e um ambiente típico de trovoada. Sol tímido, escuro a SE com bastantes cumulus e está algo abafado.


Não sei se vem algo cá para o Minho mas para já está a prometer.


----------



## panzer4 (27 Set 2014 às 16:42)

dlourenco disse:


> A relatar em pleno Gerês. Já se ouvem bastantes roncos vindos da Galiza.
> Vai haver festa da grossa


 Excelente sitio! geres e meu local de eleiçao e e sempre animador ver imagens dessa beleza


----------



## stormiday (27 Set 2014 às 16:44)

Já ouvi um trovão, muito ao longe. Creio que seja a SO da minha posição.


----------



## panzer4 (27 Set 2014 às 17:25)

esta a perder a força mesmo antes de chegar aqui...esta se a resumir a uma chuva fraca,com uns trovoes ao longe...


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2014 às 17:25)

uma boa trovoada a passar aqui com chuva moderada, ja me deitou a luz abaixo...


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2014 às 17:32)

trovoada vai de SE para NO, apesar de a chuva cair com alguma intensidade a trovoada ja é mais dispersa...


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2014 às 17:36)

Muito escuro para leste e SE tempo abafado


----------



## stormiday (27 Set 2014 às 17:37)

Outro trovão


----------



## panzer4 (27 Set 2014 às 17:39)

fishisco disse:


> trovoada vai de SE para NO, apesar de a chuva cair com alguma intensidade a trovoada ja é mais dispersa...


 pois:S infelizmente...


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2014 às 17:42)

Por cá é só nuvens altas provindas dessas células mais a sul, céu pouco definido.


Estâo a deslocar-se lentamente de sul para norte.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Set 2014 às 17:50)

Chove moderado, com alguma trovoada dispersa.


----------



## xes (27 Set 2014 às 17:58)

Boas aqui no litoral nada, apenas nuvens


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Set 2014 às 18:02)

Agora um trovão brutal, acho que foi dos mais fortes que já ouvi, até saltei :O


----------



## dj_teko (27 Set 2014 às 18:15)

Para já levantou se vento e vê se trovoada mas nem ouço a passar bem ao lado


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2014 às 18:19)

Que vento se pôs por aqui de repente!


Nuvens escuras surgiram do nada mas rumam já para norte.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Set 2014 às 18:26)

A reportar da Serra do Pilar.

No intervalo de uma hora já vi mammatus a O e um clarão a SE.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Set 2014 às 18:31)

Começa a chuviscar...


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 18:34)

Trovoada neste momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2014 às 18:34)

chove por aqui ! e vi agora um relâmpago para SE


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2014 às 18:55)

Mais um trovão!!


----------



## Paelagius (27 Set 2014 às 18:56)

Panorama actual na Serra do Pilar


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2014 às 19:05)

Ouço trovões devem de ser da célula que esta a OESTE do porto!


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 19:14)

Pessoal de Vila Nova de Gaia, neste momento vejo mammatus espectaculares a Norte. Tirei algumas fotografias, já coloco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2014 às 19:18)

para que direção Miguel96?


----------



## Paelagius (27 Set 2014 às 19:20)




----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 19:24)




----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 19:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> para que direção Miguel96?



Referi anteriormente, que os mammatus estavam a Norte de Espinho.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Set 2014 às 20:20)

De regresso a base...

Que fracasso.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Set 2014 às 21:33)

Dia sem história pelo menos até ao momento.
Tactual:18.7ºC
Precipitação: 0.4mm


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2014 às 22:44)

Boas noites,

Dia sem grande animação pelo Porto hoje. Muito calor pelas 17h00, semelhante ao que se sentiu no passado domingo. O céu esteve bem negro a este mas acabou por não dar em nada por estas bandas, só um trovãozeco pelas 18 e picos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2014 às 01:08)

Célula interessante para os lados de Vila do Conde, a ver se vejo algo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2014 às 01:15)

grande flash para SW!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2014 às 01:16)

Já vi um clarão. 


Edit: trovão bem audível.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2014 às 01:17)

VI agora um relâmpago para O/ONO


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2014 às 01:21)

Sucessivos clarões a oeste!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2014 às 01:23)

Célula brutal a oeste/sw.

Clarões constantes que iluminam toda a nuvem.


----------



## Névoa (28 Set 2014 às 01:24)

Eu não esperava grande coisa e fiquei até surpresa pela chuva matinal. Ao final da tarde ventava muito e até ficámos indecisos em sair para jantar, mas afinal o que encontramos em Leça da Palmeira foi uma noite quente de verão, embalada apenas por ligeiríssima brisa.

A chuva não quer mesmo nada por aqui!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2014 às 01:25)




----------



## dj_teko (28 Set 2014 às 01:27)

Viana ai vai ela lol


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2014 às 01:27)

Vejo os clarões desta célula a Oeste da Póvoa de Varzim! 
Esta célula formou-se em +-50min!


----------



## Névoa (28 Set 2014 às 01:39)

Joãopaulo, tenho a impressão que a célula vai para o norte, ou seja, para nós já passou ao largo.


----------



## dj_teko (28 Set 2014 às 01:48)

Mas muito ao largo mesmo


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2014 às 01:50)

Continua o fogo de artifício a oeste.

De vez em quando ouve-se cada rugido! Adoro estes trovões longínquos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2014 às 01:51)

Névoa disse:


> Joãopaulo, tenho a impressão que a célula vai para o norte, ou seja, para nós já passou ao largo.


Sim , essa já passou para norte!
Estou a olhar para S/SW , está um célula a O/OSO de Aveiro!


----------



## Paelagius (28 Set 2014 às 03:46)

Enquanto aguardamos, partilho convosco duas imagens que registei enquanto relatava desde a Serra do Pilar.

P.S.: Levei imenso tempo porque estou a fazer tudo pelo telemóvel e.g. trocas de cartões micro sd entre as câmaras e telemóvel. Quando tiver oportunidade deixo o link para timelapse.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 04:03)

Miguel96 disse:


>





Paelagius disse:


> Enquanto aguardamos, partilho convosco duas imagens que registei enquanto relatava desde a Serra do Pilar.
> 
> P.S.: Levei imenso tempo porque estou a fazer tudo pelo telemóvel e.g. trocas de cartões micro sd entre as câmaras e telemóvel. Quando tiver oportunidade deixo o link para timelapse.



Boas fotos! Peço desculpa de incluir aqui novamente uma recomendação que já inseri noutros tópicos relativamente ao tamanho das imagens: 
O Imgur, onde as fotos estão alojadas, permite muito facilmente redimensionar as imagens.
A dimensão excessiva é um dos aspectos que retira interesse e qualidade a uma imagem, além de tornar muito lento o carregamento/actualização da página e as respostas à mensagem.

Então para redimensionar no Imgur faz-se assim:
- clicar na miniatura da imagem para vê-la em seleção individual;
- colocando o ponteiro do rato sobre a imagem, aparece no canto inferior direito um rectângulo/menu "options" com duas opções;
- escolher nesse menu a opção "edit image";
- a imagem aparece sobre um fundo de xadrez;
- no canto superior direito estão as dimensões correntes da imagem, em pixéis (horizontal x vertical) e uma caixa de selecção "lock proportions" que deve sempre ficar selecionada ("check");
- escrever na caixa da dimensão horizontal (o número da esquerda), a nova dimensão: recomenda-se 800 em geral, especialmente para imagens de baixa qualidade original, como as de telemóveis. Se as imagens tiverem boa qualidade original pode-se escrever dimensões maiores, 1000, 1200, 1500, 1600 mas não é recomendável maior do que 1600 ( e já é muito!); não é preciso rescrever a outra dimensão se a caixa "lock proportions" estiver selecionada (recomendado);
- clicar no botão "Apply", no canto superior esquerdo; a imagem é redimensionada;
- clicar no botão "Save", no friso superior;


----------



## Stinger (28 Set 2014 às 04:08)

Estive á coisa de 1h na foz e via se os claroes desta tal celula


----------



## Paelagius (28 Set 2014 às 04:26)

Por norma não costumo ter problemas com dimensionar as fotografias. So far, quando já e por demais aviso outros membros. No telemóvel o tapatalk redimensiona automaticamente pelo que não me apercebi. Tinha ideia que a nova plataforma do fórum redimensionava automaticamente.

A aplicação do imgur não permite redimensionar as imagens. Tive de ir pelo site. Penso que já esteja retificado.. Se ainda não estiver avisem pf. Obrigado.


----------



## cookie (28 Set 2014 às 07:15)

E eu bi


----------



## cookie (28 Set 2014 às 07:19)

E eu no interior a perder toda a animação... Do frio de 6a feira (a noite estavam 6graus, passamos para um sabado quente, abafado com ceu muito cinzento a indicar trovoada. Tivemos vento repentino com rajadas moderadas, rocos ao longe e uns pingos grossos. Nada mais. Vamos ver como corre o dia de hoje.visto num aldeia uns 7km a E de Mirandela.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2014 às 09:01)

Vem aí algo de SW !!! Muito escuro! Chove bem agora!


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2014 às 09:06)

Céu muito nublado, noite sem chuva que eu tenho ouvido...


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2014 às 09:45)

Muita chuva por aqui neste momento


----------



## Paelagius (28 Set 2014 às 10:43)

Bom dia,

Por aqui agora chuvisca.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2014 às 15:50)

Panorama para Leste!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Set 2014 às 19:12)

Boa tarde.
O céu por aqui está quase limpo.

Time-lapse que fiz à poucas horas atrás.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 19:26)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde.
> O céu por aqui está quase limpo.
> 
> Time-lapse que fiz à poucas horas atrás.



 bem realizado! Interessante o cruzamento dos ventos, à superfície maior componente de oeste e nos níveis médios mais de sul.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Set 2014 às 20:14)

Boa noite,

Manhã com chuva fraca tendo acumulado *1,0 mm*. A tarde foi mais agradável, pudemos contemplar o sol...actuais *18,5ºc *e *86%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2014 às 21:15)

Boa noite!
Por aqui atuais 18,4ºC com 87% de Humidade.
Acumulados 2,0mm. Vento fraco  de NORTE.
Pressão 1021mb.
Hoje as células foram arrastadas para o interior por causa do vento de NO. Deixo aqui um timelapse que fiz durante a tarde:
---
Em francelos, segue com 17,7ºC com 89% de HR.
Acumulado 3,8mm. Vento fraco de NNE


----------



## guimeixen (28 Set 2014 às 22:22)

StormRic disse:


> bem realizado! Interessante o cruzamento dos ventos, à superfície maior componente de oeste e nos níveis médios mais de sul.



Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 22:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite!
> Por aqui atuais 18,4ºC com 87% de Humidade.
> Acumulados 2,0mm. Vento fraco  de NORTE.
> Pressão 1021mb.
> ...



 intervalo de tempo muito adequadamente longo para se perceber que a dinâmica geral impedia a convecção de ser profunda, os cumulus congestus pouco se desenvolviam; depois entrou o NO e desfez tudo. Bem interessante! Deixo só a dica de ao fazer um video destes colocar a focagem em manual, para a câmara não estar periodicamente a procurar o foco; foca-se  antes de começar e não se mexe mais (isto se o dispositivo permitir focagem manual, claro).


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2014 às 23:02)

StormRic disse:


> intervalo de tempo muito adequadamente longo para se perceber que a dinâmica geral impedia a convecção de ser profunda, os cumulus congestus pouco se desenvolviam; depois entrou o NO e desfez tudo. Bem interessante! Deixo só a dica de ao fazer um video destes colocar a focagem em manual, para a câmara não estar periodicamente a procurar o foco; foca-se  antes de começar e não se mexe mais (isto se o dispositivo permitir focagem manual, claro).



Usei 8 segundos para os intervalos. Eu tenho a nikon D5200 e estava a fotografar com um a objectiva 18-55mm VR!
Para a próxima meto a focagem em modo manual ! Obrigado pela dica


----------



## j0TTa_bE (29 Set 2014 às 00:43)

Boas noites!
Eis a célula da tarde de ontem, 28 de Setembro, registada pelas 16:55 a E de VNGaia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Set 2014 às 01:11)

j0TTa_bE disse:


> Boas noites!
> Eis a célula da tarde de ontem, 28 de Setembro, registada pelas 16:55 a E de VNGaia.


Boa foto ! Conheço bem essa zona da foto , é junto da saída para Valadares na A29.


----------



## j0TTa_bE (29 Set 2014 às 01:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Conheço bem essa zona da foto , é junto da saída para Valadares na A29.


Nem mais! Assim que me apercebi de tamanha imponência não resisti em imobilizar a viatura na berma e registar o momento! Obrigado!


----------



## Paelagius (29 Set 2014 às 07:36)

Bom dia,

Ontem o dia foi marcado pela presença de pouco vento e um dia solarengo ao largo da costa. voltado para terra era possível notar diversas correntes termais. O vento rodou de tarde de N para NO. À noite cessou estando agradável com T=17°C.
Hoje a manhã anuncia-se com nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2014 às 08:10)

Bom dia,

início de de dia fresco com mínima de *12.8ºc*

Neste momento 13.7 ºc e um nevoeiro muito fechado.

Ontem o acumulado foi de *1.4 mm*


----------



## Névoa (29 Set 2014 às 11:21)

O site do isep voltou, e com roupa nova! Confiram em
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html

Estou é a estranhar a temperatura actual reportada pelo site, de 16,9C (às 11:19), será mesmo assim tão baixa?

edit. Mas já voltou a vestir a roupa de sempre :/
edit2. E com a roupa velha, os problemas antigos: aquilo parou às 9:59. O que acredito que fosse o software novo não estava, aparentemente, a dar problemas...acho que daqui a nada já vai estar off de novo.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Set 2014 às 16:15)

Boa tarde,

Manhã já mais fresca, mínima de *13,4ºc*...bastante nevoeiro matinal. Tarde de sol, actuais *20,3ºc* e *73%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## PauloSR (29 Set 2014 às 16:36)

Boa tarde,

O dia está a ser marcado por alguma nebulosidade, que chegou inclusive a esconder o sol por algum tempo. De momento o céu limpou e corre uma brisa fraca e contínua...


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Set 2014 às 19:36)

Óptimo final de tarde =) Céu praticamente limpo...actuais *18,4ºc* e *80%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2014 às 07:01)

Bom dia, mais um início de dia algo fresco, mínima de *12.7 ºc *

Neste momento 13.2ºc 

Céu limpo,hoje sem nevoeiro nesta zona.


----------



## Cadito (30 Set 2014 às 09:03)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *12,5 ºC*.

14,1 neste preciso momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Set 2014 às 14:54)

Boas!
Manhã fresca e com muita humidade . Nevoeiro cerrado em algumas zonas!
Mínima de 12,4ºC , provavelmente junto ao solo temperatura desceu mais. Tenho a EM no topo do prédio.
Por agora céu limpo apenas alguns cumulus para ESTE.
Atuais 23,4ºC / HR65% / Vento NW / Pressão 1022,5mb


----------

